# Una storia come tante



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Ottobre 2014)

E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare). 
In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Che tu non voglia avere rapporti con lui mi sembra normale. Quello che ti ha detto lui è da prenderlo a calci in culo da qui all'eternità. È quello che hai scritto tra parentesi ne è la motuvazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Benvenuta, non apprezzo tuo marito che imputa al tuo dimagrimento ( causato dal dispiacere ) la causa del suo disinteresse passionale verso di te.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


Mi precedi sempre. Sono rimasta allibita alle ultime righe. Se c'è amore non si guarda al peso, all'estetica, anzi, si cerca di essere di aiuto, visto che sicuramente i il suo tradimento ha pure contribuito al crollo. 

Benvenuta. Scusami ma mi inca... di più quando certe cose capitano ad altri che a me, perchè non posso farci niente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che tu non voglia avere rapporti con lui mi sembra normale. Quello che ti ha detto lui è da prenderlo a calci in culo da qui all'eternità. È quello che hai scritto tra parentesi ne è la motuvazione.


Andiamo anche da Fior di loto?


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andiamo anche da Fior di loto?


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andiamo anche da Fior di loto?


Iniziano a diventare Impegnative fisicamente queste visite a domicilio. Non ho più la forza e i piedi di una volta


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Davvero non si può credere che un marito che ha tradito e che a parole si dice pentito poi si permetta di dire alla moglie che è dimagrita troppo e di conseguenza non la desidera.

Vorrei averlo qui.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Arriviamo!
Farfalla, Disincantata (la bionda) ed io.


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Benvenuta fiore.Il commento di tuo marito è di una crudeltà agghiacciante...so come ti senti, di commenti del genere ne ho subiti anch'io al epoca....Ci vuole tempo per ritrovare il tuo equilibrio ma non avere fretta a prendere una decisione e saltare a conclusioni...Ma diglielo di non permettersi mai più di incolparti di qualcosa che stesso lui ha provocato...
Avete figli?


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arriviamo!
> Farfalla, Disincantata (la bionda) ed io.
> View attachment 9347


vi accompagno? faccio da palo?


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arriviamo!
> Farfalla, Disincantata (la bionda) ed io.
> View attachment 9347


Come sai che oggi ho fatto la tinta? Sei pure un indovina oltre a sapere tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vi accompagno? faccio da palo?


:up:
Mi sa che ci sono tipi che ci fanno diventare un esercito


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come sai che oggi ho fatto la tinta? Sei pure un indovina oltre a sapere tutto.



Spero che Farfalla abbia apprezzato che le ho lasciato la più bella bruna. Sperando che Farfalla sia bruna.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che Farfalla abbia apprezzato che le ho lasciato la più bella bruna. Sperando che Farfalla sia bruna.


Si lo sono. Grazie. Ora con colpi di sole rossi


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Mi sa che ci sono tipi che ci fanno diventare un esercito


Questo tipo mi ricorda il mio nei mesi successivi alla scoperta.....presuntuoso, altezzoso che non perdeva l'occasione di farmi a pezzi e a colpevolizzarmi ad ogni occasione....avevo la sensazione di cornuta e mazziata.Non mi bastava il mio dolore mi facceva ancora di più a pezzi e pensavo d'impazzire.Non rispondeva, non parlava del nostro rapporto e neanche del tradimento come se fosse stato una conseguenza logica....L'avrei menato quel periodo.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Se vale la pena continuare puoi saperlo solo tu.
Ma vale la pena continuare con un uomo che riassume 20 anni di vita insieme in una mancanza di desiderio per eccessivo dimagrimento?
A volte dopo tanti anni si vedono le cose con occhi diversi e si scopre di non aver affatto vissuto con la persona che avevi accanto.
Ti chiedi se soffrirai lasciandolo.
Io ti rispondo sì, soffrirai tanto.
Ma se non ti allontani come fai a capire se è giusto restare?
Io me ne sono andato da un pezzo e non mi ha trattenuto nessuno, anzi. 
Forse lui ti tratterrà, anzi direi che ne sono sicuro.
Devi decidere se sei pronta ad affrontare tutto questo, o se preferisci affrontare il rischio che lui possa pensare che in fin dei conti tutto gli è permesso.


----------



## Divì (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Mi sa che ci sono tipi che ci fanno diventare un esercito


Posso farvi da autista?


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Posso farvi da autista?


Ovviamente cara:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Credo che tutte quelle che si torturano per perdonare, perché lui dice che non vuole separarsi, dovrebbero leggere gli ultimi post di Zod nel thread di Animalibera.


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


Dritta al punto...:up:


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2014)

mio dio.

ma come fate a stare con uno che vi dice che non siete belle, che non vi desidera.
ma prendeteli a calci nelle palle cazzo.

certa gente non si merita di avere una donna al suo fianco.

a calci nelle palle.


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. *Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> *Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Cara Fiordiloto, a naso mi sembra che ci siano questioni che vanno anche oltre il tradimento. 
Una generale mancanza di empatia, una discreta superficialità di base, che rendono più difficile la tua elaborazione del tutto.
ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo, forza,
ari


----------



## Circe (19 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Ciao. Capisco quello che provi. Andrai sulle montagne russe milioni di volte. A volte la vita ti sembrerà più bella, altre affogherai nella disperazione. Guarderai il mondo come non hai mai fatto prima e dirai "dove sono stata in questi anni?" Lo guarderai e penserai "chi è questo?" E avrai una malinconia che ti accompagnerà anche tra i denti quando sorriderai alla gente. Farai lunghi discorsi con te stessa mentre guidi e cammini sola, mentre ti trucchi o lavi un pavimento. Potrei diretene tante altre. Ti succederà di tutto. Ma non permettere mai a lui  di determinare la qualità della tua vita e delle tue giornate. Devi attraversare un torrente impetuoso prima di raggiungere l'altra riva di te stessa. È difficile. È dura. Per noi che ci teniamo i carnefice in casa è ancora più dura. Ma segui il tuo cuore, nessuno può dirti cosa fare e se è giusto o no. A me sono passati 3 anni e sto iniziando a capire ora che l'amore non esiste. Esiste una reciproca convenienza, anche affettiva. Tieni duro.


----------



## nena (19 Ottobre 2014)

Capisco il tuo stato d'animo, i tuoi tormenti, la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore... Ti sono vicina!


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Ottobre 2014)

Benvenuta.

Sembri una brava persona, il che rende quello che stai passando ancora più detestabile. Credo che tuo marito non si sia fondamentalmente reso conto del dolore che sta causando. So che tu lo ami quindi non voglio sbilanciarmi, ma una sberla in pieno volto non gliela rifiuterei, se non altro per schiarirgli un po' le idee.

Parlaci di quello che vuoi, butta fuori. Non cercare di elaborare in silenzio, soprattutto in queste condizioni. Sii vigile sulle tue condizioni: se ti sembra di non farcela, non esitare a prendere provvedimenti per il tuo benessere. Come avrai capito, qui il tema è libero e si tifa per te, quindi chiedi apertamente qualsiasi cosa e ti sarà detto.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vi accompagno? faccio da palo?


Da discreto cecchino qual sono, mi offro di coprirvi le spalle. E a un vostro cenno, gli saltano le ginocchia.


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Temo che il tuo pericolo più grande sarà il non riuscire a vedere tuo marito con gli occhi di prima.

Per cui dovresti augurarti di riuscire a cambiare prospettiva. Il punto è che mancano tanti elementi della tua storia, come i figli se ne avete o l'altra donna e chi essa sia. Ci sono poi altri fattori da considerare, tipo il rischio che quella storia non sia cessata in realtà. Di sicuro alle spalle avete una storia importante, oltre 20 anni non sono pochi e non credo siano stati tutti fasulli. Per cui istigarti subito alla separazione lo trovo un consiglio puramente istintivo e non scevro dalle influenze delle esperienze personali.

In ogni caso dispiace sentire di persone come te, equilibrate ed integerrime, che loro malgrado debbano ritrovarsi ad affrontare problemi che non rientrano nelle proprie corde. Tuo marito ha la testa altrove, ed affermazioni come quella sulla tua effettiva attrattiva fisica cono proporzionali alla sua lucidità. Nel senso che se ha perso la testa per un'altra donna e "normale" che qualsiasi motivazione gli sia utile a svalutare la vostra storia in favore delle sue fantasie. Ed è probabile che lo faccia con assoluta ingenuità, come un bambino capriccioso che punta essenzialmente all'oggetto dei propri desideri.

Ecco perché ti dicevo che il rischio più grande era quello di non riuscire a vederlo per come lo credevi prima. Direi che devi abbandonare completamente quei pensieri e lasciarli andare. Per farlo però hai bisogno di fatti, di certezze che ti diano la possibilità di guardare al futuro e di rinascere come ti aspetteresti. Avresti bisogno che tuo marito fosse in grado di dimostrarti che anche un esperienza del genere può essere utile, per lui ancor prima di te.

E poi hai bisogno che i questi problemi ti scivolino addosso. Ma non puoi riuscirci se qualcosa non cambia, non puoi pensare che il tuo tormento cessi se lui non cessa di alimentarlo. Per cui, ripeto, mancano troppe informazioni. In ogni caso qui puoi sfogarti.


----------



## Divì (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che il tuo pericolo più grande sarà il non riuscire a vedere tuo marito con gli occhi di prima.
> 
> Per cui dovresti augurarti di riuscire a cambiare prospettiva. Il punto è che mancano tanti elementi della tua storia, come i figli se ne avete o l'altra donna e chi essa sia. Ci sono poi altri fattori da considerare, tipo il rischio che quella storia non sia cessata in realtà. Di sicuro alle spalle avete una storia importante, oltre 20 anni non sono pochi e non credo siano stati tutti fasulli. Per cui istigarti subito alla separazione lo trovo un consiglio puramente istintivo e non scevro dalle influenze delle esperienze personali.
> 
> ...


Concordo sulla mancanza di molte informazioni fondamentali, peraltro Un Fiordiloto ha premesso che la narrazione sarebbe stata un po' confusa.

Quoto tutto, in particolare il neretto. Molte di queste considerazioni mi furono fatte da una cara amica nei primi mesi dalla scoperta (a proposito, anche l'informazione sulla "scoperta", manca). Mi ricordo però che allora non mi era assolutamente chiaro che uso fare di queste considerazioni.

Importante secondo me che lui cessi di alimentare il tormento di lei, e questo può farlo solo attraverso un reale percorso di riconoscimento della propria responsabilità. Per cui consiglierei a LUI di confrontarsi con un bravo terapeuta o un counselor, se davvero vuole salvare il suo matrimonio. Sempre che lo voglia davvero.

Credo che Un Fiordiloto debba invece porre grande attenzione a quella che lei definisce "depressione":è una reazione normale e vorrei dire "vitale", la presa d'atto che le cose non sono affatto andate come si aspettava, è come uno scontro frontale con la realtà e fa male. Non è detto che degeneri, ma è meglio starci molto attenti.

Per quanto riguarda lo sfogarsi, non so. Non è questo l'uso che ho fatto io del forum. Mi è stato molto utile leggere tutte le esperienze e apprendere il punto di vista dei traditori, e mi sono sentita compresa nel riconoscermi nei sentimenti e nelle emozioni dei traditi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


Ciao Brunetta, sto valutando. Il perché è che prima di buttare via più di 20 anni 
 insieme ci vorrei pensare, senza fretta. E' possibile che avvicinandoci sul piano dei sentimenti, poi torni anche l'intesa fisica.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta, non apprezzo tuo marito che imputa al tuo dimagrimento ( causato dal dispiacere ) la causa del suo disinteresse passionale verso di te.


grazie per il tuo benvenuta


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi precedi sempre. Sono rimasta allibita alle ultime righe. Se c'è amore non si guarda al peso, all'estetica, anzi, si cerca di essere di aiuto, visto che sicuramente i il suo tradimento ha pure contribuito al crollo.
> 
> Benvenuta. Scusami ma mi inca... di più quando certe cose capitano ad altri che a me, perchè non posso farci niente.


grazie disincantata per il tuo saluto di benvenuta. Si, hai ragione. Ma mio marito non è così spietato lo dico onestamente, cerca starmi molto vicino, si interessa al mio stato di salute, vedo i suoi sforzi. Di fatto io credo che anche lui sia molto destabilizzato, per il mio atteggiamento, per la tensione che si è venuta a creare. Occorre tempo.


----------



## Horny (19 Ottobre 2014)

Scusa ma non mi è affatto chiara la posizione di tuo marito.
ha manifestatola volontà di ricostruire il vostro rapporto?
se questa non c'è non è che tu possa fare molto, purtroppo
e in tal caso, prima ne prendi atto, meno soffri.
altrimenti, se da parte sua ci sono sentimenti e rispetto per te,
sta a te vedere e valutare nel tempi se riesci a perdonarlo.
ti abbraccio


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Benvenuta fiore.Il commento di tuo marito è di una crudeltà agghiacciante...so come ti senti, di commenti del genere ne ho subiti anch'io al epoca....Ci vuole tempo per ritrovare il tuo equilibrio ma non avere fretta a prendere una decisione e saltare a conclusioni...Ma diglielo di non permettersi mai più di incolparti di qualcosa che stesso lui ha provocato...
> Avete figli?


grazie Erato. Si abbiamo 2 figli, ormai grandi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se vale la pena continuare puoi saperlo solo tu.
> Ma vale la pena continuare con un uomo che riassume 20 anni di vita insieme in una mancanza di desiderio per eccessivo dimagrimento?
> A volte dopo tanti anni si vedono le cose con occhi diversi e si scopre di non aver affatto vissuto con la persona che avevi accanto.
> Ti chiedi se soffrirai lasciandolo.
> ...


 grazie Stark72 ho apprezzato molto le tue parole. Sono stata forse un po' concisa nel raccontare la mia storia. Ho omesso molti particolari. Di fatto lui ha scelto di stare con me. Posso dire che è cambiato in certi suoi atteggiamenti, credo che anche lui stia elaborando quanto è successo, e quale sia la via per recuperare. Come ho detto in un commento precedente, io credo che anche l'intesa fisica, possa tornare, ci vuole del tempo e serenità


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*concordo*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


concordo! Un uomo che ti ama ti apprezza per come sei in toto


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tutte quelle che si torturano per perdonare, perché lui dice che non vuole separarsi, dovrebbero leggere gli ultimi post di Zod nel thread di Animalibera.


Brunetta potresti segnalarmi il thread ?:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Fiordiloto, a naso mi sembra che ci siano questioni che vanno anche oltre il tradimento.
> Una generale mancanza di empatia, una discreta superficialità di base, che rendono più difficile la tua elaborazione del tutto.
> ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo, forza,
> ari


grazie ari  sono stata forse troppo sintetica nel racconto. 
Sicuramente il nostro rapporto, molto prima del tradimento si era deteriorato. Mancavano molte cose. Voglia di stare insieme, di progettare, mancanza di dialogo costruttivo. Non posso negarlo. Ma non è sempre stato così. Ed è su questi elementi che stiamo lavorando, anche se non è facile : la ferita è ancora troppo fresca. Io mi sento molto vulnerabile. Come dicevo, ci sono giorni in cui credo di poter recuperare, altri in cui sono terribilmente sconfortata.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao. Capisco quello che provi. Andrai sulle montagne russe milioni di volte. A volte la vita ti sembrerà più bella, altre affogherai nella disperazione. Guarderai il mondo come non hai mai fatto prima e dirai "dove sono stata in questi anni?" Lo guarderai e penserai "chi è questo?" E avrai una malinconia che ti accompagnerà anche tra i denti quando sorriderai alla gente. Farai lunghi discorsi con te stessa mentre guidi e cammini sola, mentre ti trucchi o lavi un pavimento. Potrei diretene tante altre. Ti succederà di tutto. Ma non permettere mai a lui  di determinare la qualità della tua vita e delle tue giornate. Devi attraversare un torrente impetuoso prima di raggiungere l'altra riva di te stessa. È difficile. È dura. Per noi che ci teniamo i carnefice in casa è ancora più dura. Ma segui il tuo cuore, nessuno può dirti cosa fare e se è giusto o no. A me sono passati 3 anni e sto iniziando a capire ora che l'amore non esiste. Esiste una reciproca convenienza, anche affettiva. Tieni duro.


Grazie Circe, in parte quello che dici l'ho sto  già provando.
Al contrario di te, forse sono una che crede che l'amore esiste. cercherò di tenere duro.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo stato d'animo, i tuoi tormenti, la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore... Ti sono vicina!


grazie nena.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Sembri una brava persona, il che rende quello che stai passando ancora più detestabile. Credo che tuo marito non si sia fondamentalmente reso conto del dolore che sta causando. So che tu lo ami quindi non voglio sbilanciarmi, ma una sberla in pieno volto non gliela rifiuterei, se non altro per schiarirgli un po' le idee.
> 
> ...


grazie giorgiocan, per la tua disponibilità, si ho parecchio da tirar fuori. Piano piano ci riuscirò.:forza: Certo, sono vigile sulle mie condizioni, non voglio uscire di testa! Un tradimento sicuramente mette in discussione molte cose non da ultimo la propria autostima, ma ..mi voglio bene.
mi è piaciuto il tuo esordio : sembri una brava persona!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che il tuo pericolo più grande sarà il non riuscire a vedere tuo marito con gli occhi di prima.
> 
> Per cui dovresti augurarti di riuscire a cambiare prospettiva. Il punto è che mancano tanti elementi della tua storia, come i figli se ne avete o l'altra donna e chi essa sia. Ci sono poi altri fattori da considerare, tipo il rischio che quella storia non sia cessata in realtà. Di sicuro alle spalle avete una storia importante, oltre 20 anni non sono pochi e non credo siano stati tutti fasulli. Per cui istigarti subito alla separazione lo trovo un consiglio puramente istintivo e non scevro dalle influenze delle esperienze personali.
> 
> ...


Lo so che mancano tanti elementi, me lo avete giustamente fatto notare in tanti. Ho provato disagio persino nel raccontare sommariamente le cose.
Si abbiamo due figli, sono ormai adulti. per quanto riguarda l'altra donna, di proposito non ho voluto sapere come quando dove etc. L'ho fatto per proteggermi, per non affondare ancor più il coltello nella piaga. Io ho 50 anni, lei ne ha 10 in meno, questo lo so. So che era single, senza figli. So che inizialmente mio marito stava bene in quanto sicuramente sentiva la leggerezza e l'euforia, e l'alternativa ad un rapporto sicuramente più piatto e meno coinvolgente,. il fatto è che poi ha compreso che voleva stare con me. Quella donna però gli ha creato non pochi problemi, ( anche ricatti), infatti è stata lei a fare in modo che tutto venisse alla luce. Concordo con molte cose che dici, ma è passato davvero poco tempo, e sono ancora molto turbata e poco "lucida" per prendere pienamente la situazione in mano.
grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo sulla mancanza di molte informazioni fondamentali, peraltro Un Fiordiloto ha premesso che la narrazione sarebbe stata un po' confusa.
> 
> Quoto tutto, in particolare il neretto. Molte di queste considerazioni mi furono fatte da una cara amica nei primi mesi dalla scoperta (a proposito, anche l'informazione sulla "scoperta", manca). Mi ricordo però che allora non mi era assolutamente chiaro che uso fare di queste considerazioni.
> 
> ...


grazie Divi, ho dato qualche informazione in più nella risposta a Joy. Per quanto riguarda la depressione, sono vigile, so che è molto labile il confine tra il normale sconforto e qualcosa di più serio. Anch'io come te ho trovato utile leggere molte esperienze, e relative risposte. Non pensavo di arrivare a scrivere in un Forum, ma ne sono contenta. Condividere le negatività, le proprie ansie,  le angosce in fondo aiuta.
Io spero davvero di risalire.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Scusa ma non mi è affatto chiara la posizione di tuo marito.
> ha manifestatola volontà di ricostruire il vostro rapporto?
> se questa non c'è non è che tu possa fare molto, purtroppo
> e in tal caso, prima ne prendi atto, meno soffri.
> ...


Ciao horby, si certo vuole ricostruire. Diversamente effettivamente avrei potuto fare poco.
il dubbio ce l'ho io. Ma è normale, il tempo passato è poco. Inizio ora ad essere più lucida nei ragionamenti, ma come dicevo, passo ancora momenti di forte disagio emotivo, sbalzi di umore : chi ha provato, comprende bene.
grazie di cuore.


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *Scusa ma non mi è affatto chiara la posizione di tuo marito*.
> ha manifestatola volontà di ricostruire il vostro rapporto?
> se questa non c'è non è che tu possa fare molto, purtroppo
> e in tal caso, prima ne prendi atto, meno soffri.
> ...


Non ne ha parlato.
Lui però dice che ha chiuso...con l'altra.


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2014)

mia ha colpita la frase in cui dici "ci sono giornate in cui...."
ecco mi sento di dirti che se c'è una cosa che si altera dopo un tradimento è il rapporto col tempo.
ovvero, se prima si poteva dire di aver avuto una bella settimana, una piacevole giornata, un pomeriggio gratificante, dopo un tradimento ci si può riferire solo a _minuti._ 
sembra una cosa ridicola, ma è un po' come dire che quando si sta bene e ci si sente in forma, si programmano maratone, quando si è annientati dalla sofferenza il massimo che si può fare con successo sono dei _metri
_
io dopo l'evento che mi ha portata in questo forum avevo già capito l'importanza di questa visione delle cose, ma ero talmente abbacinata dalla sofferenza da non riuscire ad applicarla.
dove va a parare tutto questo discorso? 
non lo so, credo di aver perso il filo 

beh, va a parare che se consideri un successo e un traguardo passare qualche ora tranquilla, occupata in cose che ti danno soddisfazione, come magari fare una foto, fare una riga a maglia, riuscire a leggere una paginetta di libro o a vedere 20 minuti di film senza crollare/piangere, questo è un successo che ti riempirà di orgoglio.
poi i 20 minuti, la paginetta, la riga a maglia diventeranno tre, dieci, cinquanta.
e una bella mattina ne sarai fuori, sarai di nuovo felice e magari darai un gran calcio nelle palle di tuo marito, che è quello che merita. 
sei una bella persona, magra o grassa che tu sia. 
non ti lasciare scalfire.


----------



## Circe (20 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Circe, in parte quello che dici l'ho sto  già provando.
> Al contrario di te, forse sono una che crede che l'amore esiste. cercherò di tenere duro.


Anche io ho creduto in questi anni all'amore...a quello forte che supera le tempeste. A quello che perdita, a quello che si mette in discussione.ho vissuto addirittura un secondo innamoramento perché malgrado tutto mi ha fatto sentire importante in ogni secondo delle mie giornate. Ma quella non ero io e quello non era lui. Eravamo due che avevano scoperto l'importanza dell'altro quando si stavano perdendo. Con il tempo sono tornati ad essere quelli di prima.....ed io ho iniziato a pensare che l'amore è solo una illusione. Spero che ti segua un cammino migliore


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> mia ha colpita la frase in cui dici "ci sono giornate in cui...."
> ecco mi sento di dirti che se c'è una cosa che si altera dopo un tradimento è il rapporto col tempo.
> ovvero, se prima si poteva dire di aver avuto una bella settimana, una piacevole giornata, un pomeriggio gratificante, dopo un tradimento ci si può riferire solo a _minuti._
> sembra una cosa ridicola, ma è un po' come dire che quando si sta bene e ci si sente in forma, si programmano maratone, quando si è annientati dalla sofferenza il massimo che si può fare con successo sono dei _metri
> _


verissimo
e il tempo si dilata paurosamente, non passa mai.
Quando i giorni e poi le settimane ricominciano a volare, significa che ne stai venendo fuori


----------



## nena (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> verissimo
> e il tempo si dilata paurosamente, non passa mai.
> Quando i giorni e poi le settimane ricominciano a volare, significa che ne stai venendo fuori


è vero, a volte le giornate sembravano infinite e le notti ancora più lunghe...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> mia ha colpita la frase in cui dici "ci sono giornate in cui...."
> ecco mi sento di dirti che se c'è una cosa che si altera dopo un tradimento è il rapporto col tempo.
> ovvero, se prima si poteva dire di aver avuto una bella settimana, una piacevole giornata, un pomeriggio gratificante, dopo un tradimento ci si può riferire solo a _minuti._
> sembra una cosa ridicola, ma è un po' come dire che quando si sta bene e ci si sente in forma, si programmano maratone, quando si è annientati dalla sofferenza il massimo che si può fare con successo sono dei _metri
> ...


Si tesla, funziona proprio così. Per me ci sono giorni che passano veloci, perché gli eventi mi impongono di fare molte cose ed è una benedizione...oppure una maledizione, perché non c'è nulla di peggio di dover fare delle cose e non aver né la forza né la voglia. Ma esistono delle responsabilità e la vita va comunque affrontata... speriamo che arrivi presto "quella bella mattina"...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche io ho creduto in questi anni all'amore...a quello forte che supera le tempeste. A quello che perdita, a quello che si mette in discussione.ho vissuto addirittura un secondo innamoramento perché malgrado tutto mi ha fatto sentire importante in ogni secondo delle mie giornate. Ma quella non ero io e quello non era lui. Eravamo due che avevano scoperto l'importanza dell'altro quando si stavano perdendo.* Con il tempo sono tornati ad essere quelli di prima.....ed io ho iniziato a pensare che l'amore è solo una illusione.* *Spero che ti segua un cammino migliore *



Lo spero anch'io Circe. Di fatto non credo ai miracoli, in fondo si resta quello che si è. Ma quanti rimpianti potremmo provare se almeno non tentiamo di riprovarci..


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione, il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni, prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi. Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare. Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. *Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli*. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...


Ciao fiordiloto, mi dispiace molto per la tua storia e il tuo dolore. Mi chiedevo se hai motivi concreti per dubitare della fine della sua storia o semplicemente scrivi così perché non hai più fiducia in lui.
La tua fiducia sta a lui riconquistarla perché è lui che l'ha tradita. ho letto che ora ti sta vicino e le cose vanno meglio. Hai scritto anche che prima del suo tradimento le cose andavano male, perché? è su quello che tu e lui dovete "lavorare", ma soprattutto è lui che ha scelto il tradimento ed è soprattutto lui che deve creare le condizioni per ricostruire. Questa cosa che ti ha detto, che non sei più attraente perché sei dimagrita, grida vendetta. come ha detto giorgiocan un bello schiaffone non ci starebbe male.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Brunetta potresti segnalarmi il thread ?:up:


Ecco qua http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorzio-e-separazione/21467-domanda-patrimoniale


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ciao fiordiloto, mi dispiace molto per la tua storia e il tuo dolore. Mi chiedevo se hai motivi concreti per dubitare della fine della sua storia o semplicemente scrivi così perché non hai più fiducia in lui.
> La tua fiducia sta a lui riconquistarla perché è lui che l'ha tradita. ho letto che ora ti sta vicino e le cose vanno meglio. Hai scritto anche che prima del suo tradimento le cose andavano male, perché? è su quello che tu e lui dovete "lavorare", ma soprattutto è lui che ha scelto il tradimento ed è soprattutto lui che deve creare le condizioni per ricostruire. Questa cosa che ti ha detto, che non sei più attraente perché sei dimagrita, grida vendetta. come ha detto giorgiocan un bello schiaffone non ci starebbe male.


Ciao Palladiano, sei proprio tu l'utente al quale mi riferivo, quando nel mio thread parlavo del dialogo. Hai tutta la mia approvazione per un gesto tanto significativo, che mi auguro contribuisca a migliorare il tuo rapporto. Tornando a me, non ho motivi concreti per dubitare della fine della sua storia, lo dico perché ho perso la fiducia, non del tutto, ma mi rendo conto che ovviamente non è più come prima. Si, prima del tradimento le cose non andavano bene, era una situazione di stallo, di indifferenza, di stanchezza del rapporto, di mancanza di progetti insieme. Siamo scivolati in una routine pericolosa, ora riflettendo me ne rendo conto. E mi rendo anche conto di non aver fatto molto perché questo accadesse. Ho attraversato un periodo in cui, ero come "sorda", capivo che le cose non andavano bene, ma andavo avanti... ogni tanto avevamo qualche scontro, qualche confronto, ma eravamo ormai troppo distanti e troppo fissi sulle nostre posizioni. Occorre invece venirsi incontro, mediare, scendere a compromessi...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco qua http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorzio-e-separazione/21467-domanda-patrimoniale


grazie lo leggerò sicuramente.


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Lo so che mancano tanti elementi, me lo avete giustamente fatto notare in tanti. Ho provato disagio persino nel raccontare sommariamente le cose.
> Si abbiamo due figli, sono ormai adulti. per quanto riguarda l'altra donna, *di proposito non ho voluto sapere come quando dove etc. L'ho fatto per proteggermi, per non affondare ancor più il coltello nella piaga.*
> 
> Hai fatto bene, molto bene. Sono elementi che fanno più danno che bene quando la direzione intrapresa è quella della ricostruzione.
> ...


...


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si tesla, funziona proprio così. Per me ci sono giorni che passano veloci, perché gli eventi mi impongono di fare molte cose ed è una benedizione...oppure una maledizione, perché non c'è nulla di peggio di dover fare delle cose e non aver né la forza né la voglia. Ma esistono delle responsabilità e la vita va comunque affrontata... speriamo che arrivi presto "quella bella mattina"...



arriva arriva :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> ...


grazie per i consigli Jon :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> arriva arriva :up:


speriamo... arrivi in fretta.Chi si trova nella mia situazione ( o chi si è trovato) vorrebbe avere soluzioni ed idee chiare in tempi brevissimi. Ma non è così !:loso:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Ottobre 2014)

giornata No.


----------



## Horny (21 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> giornata No.


ohi mi dispiace!
sfogati, se te la senti.
un abbraccio


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> giornata No.


Ciao e benventuta 
Purtroppo io non so darti consigli sullla tua situazione, però resta qui e sfogati, può in qualche modo aiutarti a superare i momenti bui...

:abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> giornata No.



Sbagli. Lo so che e' inutile dirlo. Poi ti pentirai di averci speso lacrime e sangue.  Non ne vale la pena. Per nessun amore vale la pena soffrire. NON e' amore se rende infelici.  Se hai un lavoro esci con le colleghe i colleghi, mangia, divertiti,  pensa a te stessa.

Spendi pure se puoi i soldi di tuo marito per comprarti tutto quello che ti piace e ti sta bene, anche un viaggio con amica se puoi.

Iscriviti ad un centro benessere. Reagisci in modo positivo.  Non versare piu' una sola lacrima. Ti prego. 

Fai qualcosa SOLO per te.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ohi mi dispiace!
> sfogati, se te la senti.
> un abbraccio


Ieri (oggi non lo so...mi sono svegliata da poco..) mi sentivo *come in un deserto senza alimenti*.
Ho letto questa frase nel thread di Stark, quello da 148 pagine..(Io sono alla 42). questa frase ieri mi calzava a pennello...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benventuta
> Purtroppo io non so darti consigli sullla tua situazione, però resta qui e sfogati, può in qualche modo aiutarti a superare i momenti bui...
> 
> :abbraccio:


Grazie!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sbagli. Lo so che e' inutile dirlo. Poi ti pentirai di averci speso lacrime e sangue.  Non ne vale la pena. *Per nessun amore vale la pena soffr*ire.* NON e' amore se rende infelici*.  Se hai un lavoro esci con le colleghe i colleghi, mangia, divertiti,  pensa a te stessa.
> 
> Spendi pure se puoi i soldi di tuo marito per comprarti tutto quello che ti piace e ti sta bene, anche un viaggio con amica se puoi.
> 
> ...


E' vero. Lo penso anch'io che NON è amore se rende infelici. Ma all'inizio è proprio dura e l'effetto montagne russe...ci sta credo. Ci sono giorni diversi, ( spero che oggi sia così :up in cui si pensa meno, in cui ci si distrae...grazie per le dritte.


----------



## Horny (22 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ieri (oggi non lo so...mi sono svegliata da poco..) mi sentivo *come in un deserto senza alimenti*.
> Ho letto questa frase nel thread di Stark, quello da 148 pagine..(Io sono alla 42). questa frase ieri mi calzava a pennello...


Vai direttamente a come sta stark alla 147!
e sono passati 5 mesi.
oppure fai almeno 3 delle cose che ti suggerisce disi!
NON NE VALE LA PENA


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao fiore

mi dispiace tanto, per questa esperienza che ti tocca vivere. 

C'è una cosa, che mi lascia perplessa ... è del perché, tuo marito non ti si avvicina sessualmente. 
Dietro una tale affermazione, dopo una tale batosta ... apre un mondo su di lui, che forse non consideravi tanto. 
A me, ha fatto venire i brividi, sinceramente. Mi sarebbe crollato per una seconda volta il mondo addosso ... 

Non sottovalutare certe affermazioni. 

Bada a te stessa ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (22 Ottobre 2014)

coraggio fiordiloto, come ha detto disincantata dedicati a te stessa, ricostruisci la tua autostima coccolati distraiti, pensa a te stessa e basta. devi stare bene tu per te stessa e per nessun altro, soprattutto chi ti fa stare male.
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Vai direttamente a come sta stark alla 147!
> e sono passati 5 mesi.
> oppure fai almeno 3 delle cose che ti suggerisce disi!
> NON NE VALE LA PENA


Oh no horby, voglio leggere tutte le pagine in ordine e comprendere l*'escalation *di Stark : che uomo !:up:
si ai suggerimenti di disi... ma credimi a volte mi risulta difficile.

Amo tanto fotografare : sono un'autodidatta, ma questa passione mi ha insegnato a guardare e non solo a vedere.
E' bellissimo soffermarti ad osservare le cose con attenzione : un fiore, una panchina, una finestra... un pezzo di cielo. Sono cose che abbiamo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno, eppure quando c'è la passione per la fotografia sembra tutto più bello... il fatto è che non ho più scattato una foto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao fiore
> 
> mi dispiace tanto, per questa esperienza che ti tocca vivere.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne. Effettivamente, almeno inizialmente ( quando ho scoperto il tradimento) la mia posizione era di allontanamento totale. Mio marito ha asserito che il mio aspetto poiché sono dimagrita vistosamente, non è troppo attraente. Lo so che detto così è tremendo, e non voglio giustificarlo ci mancherebbe. Mi guardo e non sono la donna di prima, perché il dolore segna non solo nell'anima, ma anche nel corpo. Io credo che dicendomi questo ha fatto un grave errore, ed in fondo ci sia dell'altro, un suo senso di disagio profondo per ciò che mi ha fatto. Di fatto, si sta riavvicinando con tenerezza proprio in questi giorni, anche se io non riesco ad apprezzarlo.
grazie per le tue parole.:good:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> coraggio fiordiloto, come ha detto disincantata dedicati a te stessa, ricostruisci la tua autostima coccolati distraiti, pensa a te stessa e basta. devi stare bene tu per te stessa e per nessun altro, soprattutto chi ti fa stare male.
> in bocca al lupo


grazie Palladiano, io ci provo, ma non sempre mi riesce...
e dovrei scrollarmi di dosso anche quella maledetta _sindrome da crocerossina_...


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Oh no horby, voglio leggere tutte le pagine in ordine e comprendere l*'escalation *di Stark : che uomo !:up:
> si ai suggerimenti di disi... ma credimi a volte mi risulta difficile.
> 
> Amo tanto fotografare : sono un'autodidatta, ma questa passione mi ha insegnato a guardare e non solo a vedere.
> E' bellissimo soffermarti ad osservare le cose con attenzione : un fiore, una panchina, una finestra... un pezzo di cielo. Sono cose che abbiamo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno, eppure quando c'è la passione per la fotografia sembra tutto più bello... il fatto è che non ho più scattato una foto.



Allora riprendi la fotocamera e vai nei boschi, in questo periodo i colori sono meravigliosi.  NORD SUD O CENTRO?


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ieri (oggi non lo so...mi sono svegliata da poco..) mi sentivo *come in un deserto senza alimenti*.
> Ho letto questa frase nel thread di Stark, quello da 148 pagine..*(Io sono alla 42)*. questa frase ieri mi calzava a pennello...


Ormai è un best-seller, lo trovi pure da Feltrinelli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Trinità (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?


Forse perchè lo ama?


----------



## Palladiano (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ormai è un best-seller, lo trovi pure da Feltrinelli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora riprendi la fotocamera e vai nei boschi, in questo periodo i colori sono meravigliosi.  NORD SUD O CENTRO?


magari,chissà uno di questi giorni...
NORD.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ormai è un best-seller, lo trovi pure da Feltrinelli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


mitico.
una frase che davvero calza a pennello !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Forse perchè lo ama?


Già. :unhappy:


----------



## Horny (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ormai è un best-seller, lo trovi pure da Feltrinelli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


sono appena andata in piazza Piemonte ma è esaurito!!!!
che nervi.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sono appena andata in piazza Piemonte ma è esaurito!!!!
> che nervi.


ti farò un avere una copia con autografo mio e di Lady Godiva


----------



## net (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao cara fiore, mi dispiace che tu sia qui. Non ho finito di leggere, ma intanto ti mando un enorme abbraccio. Mi sembri una donna forte ed in gamba. Ne verrai fuori, vedrai.:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Forse perchè lo ama?


Non si deve amare chi ti prende a martellate.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente.


Santo cielo che robe capita di leggere...


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Santo cielo che robe capita di leggere...



Prudono le mani a leggerlo, da uno che ha tradito e' inconcepibile ed imperdonabile,  pero' ne abbiamo lette di ogni.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ti farò un avere una copia con autografo mio e di Lady Godiva


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ciao cara fiore, mi dispiace che tu sia qui. Non ho finito di leggere, ma intanto ti mando un enorme abbraccio. Mi sembri una donna forte ed in gamba. Ne verrai fuori, vedrai.:abbraccio:


grazie net, lo spero.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si deve amare chi ti prende a martellate.


Brunetta, mi riporti bruscamente alla realtà. Sto cercando di comprendere che cosa sia meglio per me.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prudono le mani a leggerlo, da uno che ha tradito e' inconcepibile ed imperdonabile,  pero' ne abbiamo lette di ogni.


Anche da uno che non ha tradito


----------



## Spider (23 Ottobre 2014)

sinceramente non comprendo tutta questa disapprovazione per la frase del marito.
per evitare da subito inutili polemiche, faccio presente che la frase è triste e mortifera, certo.
resta però, che bisognerebbe cercare di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta...
piuttosto che convincere questa donna...che quanto detto è il peggio del peggio.
non è il peggio del peggio.
E' ad esempio una frase che ha sempre detto?
Denigrare è una costante?
E' sempre stato cosi?
oppure nasce da un esigenza...dietro ad un tradimento ci sono sempre delle motivazioni,
specialmente se è una cosa seria, è non sempre le motivazioni sono palesemente, "consapevoli".


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sinceramente non comprendo tutta questa disapprovazione per la frase del marito.
> per evitare da subito inutili polemiche, faccio presente che la frase è triste e mortifera, certo.
> resta però, che bisognerebbe cercare di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta...
> piuttosto che convincere questa donna...che quanto detto è il peggio del peggio.
> ...


Una frase così a me detta anche senza un tradimento precedente mi fa cadere i maroni a terra e mi farebbe valutare seriamente chi ho al mio fianco.
Ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sinceramente non comprendo tutta questa disapprovazione per la frase del marito.
> per evitare da subito inutili polemiche, faccio presente che la frase è triste e mortifera, certo.
> resta però, che bisognerebbe cercare di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta...
> piuttosto che convincere questa donna...che quanto detto è il peggio del peggio.
> ...



Ciao 

il marito, che ha provocato un tale malessere in me, da farmi perdere tanto peso,
ci calpesta sopra, prendendolo proprio come punto, per giustificarsi ... del perché non se la sente ... 

Puzza di una superficialità e egocentrismo fino al cielo ... 

Ma forse, non ho capito cosa intendi ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una frase così a me detta anche senza un tradimento precedente mi fa cadere i maroni a terra e mi farebbe valutare seriamente chi ho al mio fianco.
> Ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi


bisognerebbe capire se è una frase detta da sempre o come sembra dopo un tradimento...
se cosi fosse, magari potrebbe esprimere un disagio del marito, espresso in malo modo.
un modo errato di comunicare un disagio.
dicevo appunto che non tutti sono consapevoli delle reali motivazioni, 
al più ne intuiscono solo la punta dell'iceberg.  
ma sempre di disagio si tratta.
e se il marito, inconsapevolmente gli stesse chiedendo di essere più attraente ai suoi occhi?


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire se è una frase detta da sempre o come sembra dopo un tradimento...
> se cosi fosse, magari potrebbe esprimere un disagio del marito, espresso in malo modo.
> un modo errato di comunicare un disagio.
> dicevo appunto che non tutti sono consapevoli delle reali motivazioni,
> ...



Ciao

lei, quel peso lo ha perso dopo la scoperta del tradimento ... 

non è una questione da sempre ... bensì una reazione ad un colpo subito da lui ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei, quel peso lo ha perso dopo la scoperta del tradimento ...
> 
> ...



ok, bene.
ma quello che gli diceva prima...facciamolo dire a lei.
io penso che nonostante il dolore questa donna abbia la voglia e la speranza di ricominciare,
 e certo non si aiuta, facendogli vedere l'orrore dentro casa.
Il desiderio , l'attrazione può avere momenti di stanca come rilanci...
a cui dai delle giustificazioni... attualmente quella del marito è stata quanto scritto,
 la confusione è anche la sua, mica solo di lei.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, bene.
> ma quello che gli diceva prima...facciamolo dire a lei.
> io penso che nonostante il dolore questa donna abbia la voglia e la speranza di ricominciare,
> e certo non si aiuta, facendogli vedere l'orrore dentro casa.
> ...



Ciao

vero, quello che scrivi ... e non si tratta di puntare il dito ... 
Ma, se hai a che fare con qualcuno che pone importanza su certe cose, basta saperlo ... 
È proprio la confusione che porta a galla i nostri "picchi" più nascosti ... e va bene così. 
Non si tratta di amplificare. Ma se sai con cosa hai a che fare ... sai prendere prima una posizione. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire se è una frase detta da sempre o come sembra dopo un tradimento...
> se cosi fosse, magari potrebbe esprimere un disagio del marito, espresso in malo modo.
> un modo errato di comunicare un disagio.
> dicevo appunto che non tutti sono consapevoli delle reali motivazioni,
> ...


Cioè tu mi hai tradito e io devo essere più attraente ai tuoi occhi?
Io sono io. Mi ami si o no?
Mah


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, bene.
> ma quello che gli diceva prima...facciamolo dire a lei.
> io penso che nonostante il dolore *questa donna abbia la voglia e la speranza di ricominciare*,
> e certo non si aiuta, facendogli vedere l'orrore dentro casa.
> ...


certo che ce l'ha. leggi la firma sua (di fiordiloto intendo). E' una dichiarazione d'intenti.
E credo che anche il marito abbia voglia di ricominciare visto che si comporta molto meglio adesso. Solo che per ricominciare col piede giusto occorre parlarsi all'infinito deiproblemi che hanno determoinato la crisi e del perché lui si sia rifugiato nel tradimento. E però senza adesso volersi puntare su una parte anziché sul tutto, quella frase detta ad una donna sofferente perchè LUI l'ha tradita, non si può sentire. Non ha senso è illogica e mortificante.
Capisco che avesse detto: cara, sei dimagrita troppo e lo capisco perché hai sofferto, ma adesso etc etc.
Ma dire sei dimagrita troppo e così non mi piaci mi sembra quasi una minaccia del tipo o ti riprendi o ti ritradisco.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè tu mi hai tradito e io devo essere più attraente ai tuoi occhi?
> Io sono io. Mi ami si o no?
> Mah


Standing ovation

Io direi che il marito è davvero disagiato.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Standing ovation
> 
> Io direi che il marito è davvero disagiato.



Ciao

ma cosa hai oggi ... ne spari una più bella dell'altra ... 


Verissimo. Disagiato ... come caspita si può ... mah 


sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire se è una frase detta da sempre o come sembra dopo un tradimento...
> *se cosi fosse, magari potrebbe esprimere un disagio del marito, espresso in malo modo*.
> un modo errato di comunicare un disagio.
> dicevo appunto che non tutti sono consapevoli delle reali motivazioni,
> ...


Spiego meglio : non è assolutamente una frase detta da sempre. E' una frase che mi è stata detta dopo il tradimento, e come ho già scritto in un precedente commento anche secondo esprime un disagio, espresso in pessimo modo.
Posso dire sinceramente che mio marito mi sta molto vicino e sto constatando il suo impegno in  molte piccole cose ed attenzioni che mi sta dimostrando, allo stato attuale, io non sempre riesco ad apprezzarle.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei, quel peso lo ha perso dopo la scoperta del tradimento ...
> 
> ...


Ho inziato a perdere peso quando lui si è allontanato di casa.Dopo la scoperta poi c'è stato un tracollo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè tu mi hai tradito e io devo essere più attraente ai tuoi occhi?





farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono io. Mi ami si o no?
> Mah


vero.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ho inziato a perdere peso quando lui si è allontanato di casa.Dopo la scoperta poi c'è stato un tracollo.


figurati che io sto perdendo peso eppure non ho nè sono stato tradito, ma ho un problema di coppia diciamo. se mi dovessero tradire morirei di inedia 
dai è per sdrammatizzare eh.


----------



## ivanl (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Spiego meglio : non è assolutamente una frase detta da sempre. E' una frase che mi è stata detta dopo il tradimento, e come ho già scritto in un precedente commento anche secondo esprime un disagio, espresso in pessimo modo.
> Posso dire sinceramente che mio marito mi sta molto vicino e sto constatando il suo impegno in  molte piccole cose ed attenzioni che mi sta dimostrando, allo stato attuale, *io non sempre riesco ad apprezzarle*.


e mi pare normale...


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ho inziato a perdere peso quando lui si è allontanato di casa.Dopo la scoperta poi c'è stato un tracollo.


ora come va,da quel lato?   stai recuperando?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *certo che ce l'ha. leggi la firma sua (di fiordiloto intendo). E' una dichiarazione d'intenti.*
> E credo che anche il marito abbia voglia di ricominciare visto che si comporta molto meglio adesso. Solo che per ricominciare col piede giusto occorre parlarsi all'infinito deiproblemi che hanno determoinato la crisi e del perché lui si sia rifugiato nel tradimento. E però senza adesso volersi puntare su una parte anziché sul tutto, quella frase detta ad una donna sofferente perchè LUI l'ha tradita, non si può sentire. Non ha senso è illogica e mortificante.
> Capisco che avesse detto: cara, sei dimagrita troppo e lo capisco perché hai sofferto, ma adesso etc etc.
> *Ma dire sei dimagrita troppo e così non mi piaci mi sembra quasi una minaccia del tipo o ti riprendi o ti ritradisco.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora come va,da quel lato?   stai recuperando?


Si va un po' meglio, almeno io ci provo, occorre anche riabituare il fisico alla normalità.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

fiordiloto io credo che se tu e tuo marito vi impegnate ce la potete fare. certo il tradimento mica lo puoi mai dimenticare. puoi metterlo in un angolo. sta solo a lui far si che da quell'angolo in futuro esca il meno possibile. Lui adesso deve riconquistare il tuo amore, tu devi capire cosa vuoi per te stessa per il tuo bene. Non è questione di buttare vent'anni di rapporto perché ci sono casi in cui si molla tutto e via. 
Non devi fare nulla che non ti senti di fare. Se lui ha un gesto che ti infastidisce non fingere che ti faccia piacere, se ti dice una cosa che ti ferisce diglielo. altrimenti si ripetono errori del passato che hanno portato al vs. problema.
dico questo perché sembra quasi che tu ti senta in colpa delle tue reazioni emotive. mi sembra eh


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si va un po' meglio, almeno io ci provo, occorre anche riabituare il fisico alla normalità.


hai tutto il tempo del mondo.    magari cerca di abbinare anche un programma di attività aerobica,probabilmente il tuo sistema muscolare ha risentito di sti sbalzi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> fiordiloto io credo che se tu e tuo marito vi impegnate ce la potete fare. certo il tradimento mica lo puoi mai dimenticare. puoi metterlo in un angolo. sta solo a lui far si che da quell'angolo in futuro esca il meno possibile. Lui adesso deve riconquistare il tuo amore, tu devi capire cosa vuoi per te stessa per il tuo bene. *Non è questione di buttare vent'anni di rapporto perché ci sono casi in cui si molla tutto e via. *
> Non devi fare nulla che non ti senti di fare. Se lui ha un gesto che ti infastidisce non fingere che ti faccia piacere, se ti dice una cosa che ti ferisce diglielo. altrimenti si ripetono errori del passato che hanno portato al vs. problema.
> dico questo perché *sembra quasi che tu ti senta in colpa delle tue reazioni emotive. mi sembra eh*


*neretto *: intendevo dire che la rabbia, la delusione profonda, il dolore potrebbero portare ad una decisione affrettata della quale poi uno potrebbe pentirsene. 


*sembra quasi che tu ti senta in colpa delle tue reazioni emotive. mi sembra eh : in che senso ?*


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai tutto il tempo del mondo.    magari cerca di abbinare anche un programma di attività aerobica,probabilmente il tuo sistema muscolare ha risentito di sti sbalzi.


sicuramente si :up:
grazie perplesso


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> figurati che io sto perdendo peso eppure non ho nè sono stato tradito, ma ho un problema di coppia diciamo. se mi dovessero tradire morirei di inedia
> dai è per sdrammatizzare eh.


Beh, se magari eri un po' sovrappeso è anche una fortuna... scherzo ovviamente 
E' l'ansia che ti divora ?


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Beh, se magari eri un po' sovrappeso è anche una fortuna... scherzo ovviamente
> E' l'ansia che ti divora ?


sono alto 180 cm (179 per la naja) e ora peso 65,8 kg. ne pesavo 76. circa.
inizialmente ho iniziato a dimagrire per i motivi che ho spiegato nel mio 3d (cercare di essere più attraente per mia moglie) poi sarà subentrato qualche altro fattore. ansia certo ma anche unpo' di insoddisfazione e  a volte rabbia. quando sto male con me stesso mi trascuro anzi mi punisco. infatti fumo come un turco.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sono alto 180 cm (179 per la naja) e ora peso 65,8 kg. ne pesavo 76. circa.
> inizialmente ho iniziato a dimagrire per i motivi che ho spiegato nel mio 3d (cercare di essere più attraente per mia moglie) poi sarà subentrato qualche altro fattore. ansia certo ma anche unpo' di insoddisfazione e  a volte rabbia. quando sto male con me stesso mi trascuro anzi mi punisco. infatti fumo come un turco.


Caspita un calo notevole ! E le che dice di  tutto ciò ? 
attualmente hai un rifiuto/disinteresse  per il cibo, oppure è il non star bene con te stesso che ti fa perdere peso?


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Caspita un calo notevole ! E le che dice di tutto ciò ?
> attualmente hai un rifiuto/disinteresse per il cibo, oppure è il non star bene con te stesso che ti fa perdere peso?


dice che sono troppo magro e non le piaccio così.... ( così no, come prima nemmeno....boh) 
ho disinteresse per il cibo. non mangio a colazione nè a pranzo. mangio a cena spesso solo insalata e più che altro per reggermi in piedi il giorno dopo. non mangio perché sto troppo nervoso.


----------



## drusilla (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> dice che sono troppo magro e non le piaccio così.... ( così no, come prima nemmeno....boh)
> ho disinteresse per il cibo. non mangio a colazione nè a pranzo. mangio a cena spesso solo insalata. non mangio perché sto troppo nervoso.


allora non gli piaci fisicamente! mannaggia questa è brutta come cosa sai


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sono alto 180 cm (179 per la naja) e ora peso 65,8 kg. ne pesavo 76. circa.
> inizialmente ho iniziato a dimagrire per i motivi che ho spiegato nel mio 3d (cercare di essere più attraente per mia moglie) poi sarà subentrato qualche altro fattore. ansia certo ma anche unpo' di insoddisfazione e  a volte rabbia. quando sto male con me stesso mi trascuro anzi mi punisco. infatti fumo come un turco.



Ti fai del male da solo.   Fumare fa male, associato al non mangiare, è deleterio. Parla con il tuo medico.

hai molti problemi.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> allora non gli piaci fisicamente! mannaggia questa è brutta come cosa sai


ma no. dice che non le piaccio cos' magro. e so che lo dice perché è preoccupata di vedermi dimagrire così.
gliel'ho chiesto più volte se non le piaccio e mi dice sempre di si. poi possono essere parole, ma mi guardava negli occhi dicendomelo.
infatti mi ha detto di prendere solo un kiletto o 2 perché comunque più magro le piaccio. solo che ora mi si sta scavando la faccia. me lo ha detto lei io non lo avevo notato ma ho constatato che è vero.


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> dice che sono troppo magro e non le piaccio così.... ( così no, come prima nemmeno....boh)
> ho disinteresse per il cibo. non mangio a colazione nè a pranzo. mangio a cena spesso solo insalata e più che altro per reggermi in piedi il giorno dopo. non mangio perché sto troppo nervoso.


questo è un campanello d'allarme... scusa se sono troppo schietta, te lo dice una che con questo ha avuto a che fare, e molto spesso...
devi parlarne con qualcuno di esterno, possibilmente competente... la mia psico mi ha chiesto di fare un diario di quello che mangio, per es.

ora mi preoccupo un po' per te...


----------



## ivanl (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> dice che sono troppo magro e non le piaccio così.... ( così no, come prima nemmeno....boh)
> ho disinteresse per il cibo. non mangio a colazione nè a pranzo. mangio a cena spesso solo insalata e più che altro per reggermi in piedi il giorno dopo. non mangio perché sto troppo nervoso.


Pero' calmati n'attimo...una volta a settimana si vive tranquillamente, su...davvero allora una chiacchierata con un andrologo la farei


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti fai del male da solo. Fumare fa male, associato al non mangiare, è deleterio. Parla con il tuo medico.
> 
> hai molti problemi.


quando sto a disagio con me stesso e non riesco a trovare il bandolo faccio così. non è la prima volta. poi ne esco di solito senza conseguenze.


edit per lola: non vomito se mangio eh!


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> quando sto a disagio con me stesso e non riesco a trovare il bandolo faccio così. non è la prima volta. poi ne esco di solito senza conseguenze.
> 
> 
> edit per lola: non vomito se mangio eh!




neanche io, perché mangio troppo poco, quando succede... se senti la nausea è per via dei succhi gastrici che vorrebbero fare qualcosa ma si girano i pollici...

lo so che è ciclico, si entra e si esce, però è un meccanismo che bisogna cercare di bedellare in qualche modo, lo dico a te per dirlo anche a me...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> quando sto a disagio con me stesso e non riesco a trovare il bandolo faccio così. non è la prima volta. poi ne esco di solito senza conseguenze.



Caspita, mangi un po' pochino...meno di me!
Anch'io quando non sto bene con me stessa ho questo problema. Ma cerco in ogni caso di nutrirmi. Il fisico ne risente tanto, e se non hai attività fisica perdi anche tono muscolare.
Sono stata da alcuni specialisti, perché avevo toccato una soglia/peso diciamo pericoloso, mi hanno aiutato anche con qualche integratore, il fatto che a me il nervoso mi consuma le calorie che ingerisco. Abbi cura di te...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> neanche io, perché mangio troppo poco, quando succede... se senti la nausea è per via dei succhi gastrici che vorrebbero fare qualcosa ma si girano i pollici...
> 
> lo so che è ciclico, si entra e si esce, però è un meccanismo che bisogna cercare di bedellare in qualche modo, lo dico a te per dirlo anche a me...


meccanismo da debellare assolutamente, e per quanto mi riguarda non è così semplice uscirne...il fisico piano piano si abitua a piccole quantità di cibo, va poi nuovamente rieducato, con costanza e pazienza..


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> fiordiloto io credo che se tu e tuo marito vi impegnate ce la potete fare. certo il tradimento mica lo puoi mai dimenticare. puoi metterlo in un angolo. sta solo a lui far si che da quell'angolo in futuro esca il meno possibile. Lui adesso deve riconquistare il tuo amore, tu devi capire cosa vuoi per te stessa per il tuo bene. Non è questione di buttare vent'anni di rapporto perché ci sono casi in cui si molla tutto e via.
> Non devi fare nulla che non ti senti di fare. Se lui ha un gesto che ti infastidisce non fingere che ti faccia piacere, se ti dice una cosa che ti ferisce diglielo. altrimenti si ripetono errori del passato che hanno portato al vs. problema.
> dico questo perché *sembra quasi che tu ti senta in colpa delle tue reazioni emotive. mi sembra eh*


*

*Palladiano mi piacerebbe mi spiegassi perché hai questa sensazione...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Non so. Da qualcosa che ho letto nelle tue risposte. Ora sono al cell fuori casa. Appena posso ti spiego meglio.
Ciao


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non so. Da qualcosa che ho letto nelle tue risposte. Ora sono al cell fuori casa. Appena posso ti spiego meglio.
> Ciao


:up:grazie


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sono alto 180 cm (179 per la naja) e ora peso 65,8 kg. ne pesavo 76. circa.
> inizialmente ho iniziato a dimagrire per i motivi che ho spiegato nel mio 3d (cercare di essere più attraente per mia moglie) poi sarà subentrato qualche altro fattore. ansia certo ma anche unpo' di insoddisfazione e  a volte rabbia. quando sto male con me stesso mi trascuro anzi mi punisco. infatti fumo come un turco.


Ciccio, stai in campana. Siamo simili in altezza, io ne peso 72 e prima stavo sui 76 come te.
Per mangiare a cazzo di cane per via delle note vicende mi stavo sbragando il fegato, tanto che pensavano mi fossi beccato l'epatite C. Analisi sballate che non capivano come stessi in piedi.
Prenditi a pizze e magna.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciccio, stai in campana. Siamo simili in altezza, io ne peso 72 e prima stavo sui 76 come te.
> Per mangiare a cazzo di cane per via delle note vicende mi stavo sbragando il fegato, tanto che pensavano mi fossi beccato l'epatite C. Analisi sballate che non capivano come stessi in piedi.
> Prenditi a pizze e magna.


assolutamente d'accordo con Stark, ci vuole impegno Palladiano, ( lo provo su me stessa) ma è necessario non lasciarsi andare


----------



## Palladiano (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiordiloto tu come stai. Come si evolvono le cose? Spero meglio delle mie
Ps ho preso tre etti!


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo con Stark, ci vuole impegno Palladiano, ( lo provo su me stessa) ma è necessario non lasciarsi andare


quanto dovresti recuperare?  (tieni presente che a me le donne piacciono morbide,quindi le mie risposte saranno parametrate su questo concetto)


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto dovresti recuperare?  (tieni presente che a me le donne piacciono morbide,quindi le mie risposte saranno parametrate su questo concetto)


se ti becca farfalla....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto dovresti recuperare?  (tieni presente che a me le donne piacciono morbide,quindi le mie risposte saranno parametrate su questo concetto)





Erato' ha detto:


> se ti becca farfalla....


Gli inventa che è timido


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se ti becca farfalla....


Letto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli inventa che è timido


Ho smesso di credere a Babbo Natale, tranquilla


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Letto


Pensava fossi ancora alla cresima


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensava fossi ancora alla cresima


Sono a casa ma lo controllo anche con lo smartphone


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Letto


proprio a te cercavo.....cosi non dici che son vendutama non intristirti...tu sarai sempre la first lady del suo cuore


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono a casa ma lo controllo anche con lo smartphone


Secondo me è più efficace del suo lanciafiamme


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> proprio a te cercavo.....cosi non dici che son vendutama non intristirti...tu sarai sempre la first lady del suo cuore


Mi sa che c'é un certo affollamento in quel cuore


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è più efficace del suo lanciafiamme


sicuro...preme un bottone e disintegra con i raggi laser:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2014)

Percepisco un lievissimo pregiudizio nei miei confronti


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che c'é un certo affollamento in quel cuore


eh si sa....son ragaaaaaaaaazzi


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Percepisco un lievissimo pregiudizio nei miei confronti


no perché, sei timido ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Percepisco un lievissimo pregiudizio nei miei confronti


Povero, lui che é così buo e timido


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Percepisco un lievissimo pregiudizio nei miei confronti


fai broccolare a farfalla..una coppia aperta no?
così non è giusto


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Povero, lui che é così buo e timido





Erato' ha detto:


> fai broccolare a farfalla..una coppia aperta no?
> così non è giusto


io non broccolo.   però è vero che mi piacciono le donne morbide e quando mi giro a guardarne una,non è mai per uno di quegli attaccapanni che gli stilisti tentano di spacciarci per donne.

quindi spero che Fiordiloto recuperi presto il suo peso ideale.   e soprattutto che non s'incazzi per l'OT


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto tu come stai. Come si evolvono le cose? Spero meglio delle mie
> Ps ho preso tre etti!


Le cose non si evolvono come vorrei. Sento sempre una tale angoscia dentro di me si, ogni tanto ci sono piccole pause di quiete interiore, ma durano troppo poco. Penso ancora troppo a quanto è accaduto. Vorrei ricostruire è vero, ma tante volte guardo mio marito e il fatto che lo veda con occhi diversi mi disarma e mi avvilisce. Ho molta rabbia, rancore, delusione dentro di me. E' passato troppo poco tempo. Ovvio che non riesco nemmeno ad apprezzare quello che lui sta facendo di buono. E non nascondo, che mi chiedo spesso se con questa persona abbia chiuso davvero.

nb. bravo per i tre etti.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto dovresti recuperare?  (tieni presente che a me le donne piacciono morbide,quindi le mie risposte saranno parametrate su questo concetto)


Attualmente peso 48/48,5 kg. sono alta 167.5 sono arrivata anche a 47 kg. Considerando che ho una corporatura piuttosto esile, se arrivassi a 53/54 Kg, sarei contenta.


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non broccolo.   però è vero che mi piacciono le donne morbide e quando mi giro a guardarne una,non è mai per uno di quegli attaccapanni che gli stilisti tentano di spacciarci per donne.
> 
> quindi spero che Fiordiloto recuperi presto il suo peso ideale.   e soprattutto che non s'incazzi per l'OT


Anche per me le donne non devono essere mazze di scopa. Morbide si in effetti.


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Le cose non si evolvono come vorrei. Sento sempre una tale angoscia dentro di me si, ogni tanto ci sono piccole pause di quiete interiore, ma durano troppo poco. Penso ancora troppo a quanto è accaduto. Vorrei ricostruire è vero, ma tante volte guardo mio marito e il fatto che lo veda con occhi diversi mi disarma e mi avvilisce. Ho molta rabbia, rancore, delusione dentro di me. E' passato troppo poco tempo. Ovvio che non riesco nemmeno ad apprezzare quello che lui sta facendo di buono. E non nascondo, che mi chiedo spesso se con questa persona abbia chiuso davvero.
> 
> nb. bravo per i tre etti.


Si in effetti è presto ma su questo lascio la parola a chi ha fatto la piacevole esperienza di essere traditi. Ma tu fiordiloto perché hai il dubbio che non sia chiusa? Lui ti dà adito a dubbi?


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche per me le donne non devono essere mazze di scopa. Morbide si in effetti.


Non vi disperate che quando hanno figli sono poche a rimanere longilinee devono fare sforzi immani per non arrotondarsi , CIO avviene anche a noi maschietti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non vi disperate che quando hanno figli sono poche a rimanere longilinee devono fare sforzi immani per non arrotondarsi , CIO avviene anche a noi maschietti


non è il mio caso...potrei già essere nonna !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si in effetti è presto ma su questo lascio la parola a chi ha fatto la piacevole esperienza di essere traditi. *Ma tu fiordiloto perché hai il dubbio che non sia chiusa? Lui ti dà adito a dubbi?*


sesto senso... e qualche occhiata di troppo sul cell.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> non è il mio caso...potrei già essere nonna !


sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola , anche la mia lei due figli e 40 di matrimonio ingrassata soltanto di 4 o 5 kg neanche si vedono , si potrebbe mettere iil bikini che aveva a palma di maiorca  in viaggio di nozze, e siamo nonni


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Quanto anni hai fiordiloto?


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola , anche la mia lei due figli e 40 di matrimonio ingrassata soltanto di 4 o 5 kg neanche si vedono , si potrebbe mettere iil bikini che aveva a palma di maiorca  in viaggio di nozze, e siamo nonni


Anche mia moglie è rimasta magra e bellissima come prima delle due gravidanze. Unico cruccio è che dopo i figli è passata da una quarta abbondante ad una terza scarsa. E io che amo le tettone....


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie è rimasta magra e bellissima come prima delle due gravidanze. Unico cruccio è che dopo i figli è passata da una quarta abbondante ad una terza scarsa. E io che amo le tettone....


la mia neanche prima delle gravidanze era grande di seno quindi dopo allattamento è ritornata come era prima , e ossessionata solo da una pancetta che scompare al cospetto della mia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie è rimasta magra e bellissima come prima delle due gravidanze. Unico cruccio è che dopo i figli è passata da una quarta abbondante ad una terza scarsa. E io che amo le tettone....



Queste frasi ti squalificano.
Volevi dire: a me piacerebbero/io apprezzo i seni di una certa misura.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Queste frasi ti squalificano.
> Volevi dire: a me piacerebbero/io apprezzo i seni di una certa misura.


è uguale  dire dire che apprezzo tutti i tipi di seni?
Oltre al resto s'intende


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Queste frasi ti squalificano.
> Volevi dire: a me piacerebbero/io apprezzo i seni di una certa misura.


Azzz. Si volevo dire esattamente così!!!! È stata tutta colpa de il T9 del cellulare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Azzz. Si volevo dire esattamente così!!!! È stata tutta colpa de il T9 del cellulare



Non volevo sottolineare la parola "tettone". È il concetto: Io amo le tettone, mi piacciono le tettone che aveva attirato la mia attenzione


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non volevo sottolineare la parola "tettone". È il concetto: Io amo le tettone, mi piacciono le tettone che aveva attirato la mia attenzione


tutta invidia la tua
volevo vedere se scriveva che ama le tette piccole, mica intervenivi


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Come mi giro sbaglio . Cmq ti ho capita. Hai ragione ma stavo celiando. In sti giorni sono diviso in due e sparare cazzate mi aiuta a stare leggero.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola , anche la mia lei due figli e 40 di matrimonio ingrassata soltanto di 4 o 5 kg neanche si vedono , si potrebbe mettere iil bikini che aveva a palma di maiorca  in viaggio di nozze, e siamo nonni


complimenti !:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Quanto anni hai fiordiloto?


51


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come mi giro sbaglio . Cmq ti ho capita. Hai ragione ma stavo celiando. In sti giorni *sono diviso in due e sparare cazzate mi aiuta a stare leggero*.


:up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> complimenti !:up:


Per essere nonno o che lei si mantenga in linea ( ma tanto non c'è trippa per gatti , ha chiuso i battenti)


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Per essere nonno o che lei si mantenga in linea ( ma tanto non c'è trippa per gatti , ha chiuso i battenti)


in che senso?


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> in che senso?


Il sesso latita per sopraggiunta menopausa e non si ricerca soluzione


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2014)

mi spiace, sarebbe il momento migliore per non aver pensieri...


----------



## violaealtro (27 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il sesso latita per sopraggiunta menopausa e non si ricerca soluzione


..nel caso della mia compagna la raggiunta menopausa ha sortito l'effetto contrario.. purtroppo non con me..


----------



## Apollonia (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' da alcuni mesi che seguo i post del Forum. Perchè ? Sono una donna tradita. In tante discussioni, i sentimenti come la rabbia, la sofferenza, la disperazione,  il dolore diventano un comune denominatore, che mi fanno sentire meno sola e meno disperata. Leggendo alcune risposte, comprendo altresì che molti di voi, hanno sicuramente maturato esperienza sull'argomento, e sinceramente quello che mi ha spinto a scrivere è la franchezza con cui ci si rivolge agli altri utenti ( nonchè... una pacca sulla spalla che se pur virtuale può aiutare).
> In questi momenti, ci si senti soli. Nessuno può comprendere. Solo chi ci è passato, solo chi lo ha provato. Per quanto mi riguarda mi reputo una donna equilibrata, che nella vita ha saputo far fronte alle difficoltà, ma difronte al tradimento ho avuto un crollo emotivo notevole, e se pur pian piano il tempo passa, ( solo solo tre mesi che l'ho scoperto) sento il mio equilibrio emotivo in pericolo : mi sento decisamente depressa. Scusate se questo messaggio può sembrare un pò confuso, ma non sempre è semplice esternare ciò che si prova. Dopo oltre 20 anni di matrimonio, ritenevo il mio rapporto (se pur con normali alti e bassi ) solido, ma è chiaro che così non era. Ma non voglio parlare di colpe, perchè credo che arrivare ad un  tradimento significhi in fondo che le cose non funzionino poi così bene. Lo sappiamo, ma talvolta facciamo semplicemente finta di nulla. Ho apprezzato tanto un post che ho letto in questi giorni in cui un utente racconta di aver voluto esternare alla propria compagna i propri pensieri, le proprie emozioni,  prima di arrivare magari ad un tradimento o ad un allontanamento. Ecco il dialogo è una medicina santa per la coppia, ma ci sono momenti in cui non si riesce, in cui si è troppo fermi sulle proprie posizioni, o semplicemente è troppo tardi.  Poichè ho sempre amato mio marito, sto provando a ricominciare.  Sottolineo provando, perchè non sono certa di farcela. Convivere con pensieri che tormentano la mente continuamente, vedere con occhi diversi ( è ovvio!) la persona che ti sta accanto, mi stanno portando  ad una qualità di vita pessima, e di riflesso anche il rapporto ne risente. Ho continui sbalzi d'umore, passo giornate in cui penso che ce la potrò fare, alternate ad altre in cui penso che dovrei troncare tutto, che tanto non potrò più vivere serenamente, che questo pensiero mi angoscerà for ever. Comprendo, che tutto cambia, che nulla è come prima, forse il pensare invece a come erano le cose prima, e voler proiettare, impostare le cose in questo senso è un grave errore. Ma siamo esseri umani. A volte mi chiedo se proverei più dolore senza mio marito, oppure stando con lui, convivendo con il pensiero di quanto è accaduto. Sono piena di dubbi, e comprendo che occorre tanta forza che forse in questo momento non ho. Non ho nemmeno la sicurezza che questa storia sia chiusa : semplicemente perchè anche se mio marito sostiene il contrario, mi risulta difficile credergli. Metto in dubbio tutto. Altro aspetto non trascurabile, sono i nostri rapporti intimi, praticamente inesistenti. Io provo molto disagio è normale, lui ha ammesso che poichè ho subìto un forte dimagrimento, non sono ( ed è vero!) così attraente. Ma chissà che la sua testa sia altrove.
> Magari, spiegherò meglio i miei stati d'animo.
> Ho scelto come nome utente Un fiordiloto, perchè mi piace l'idea che un fiore tanto bello nasca dal fango, e così vorrei fosse per me...





Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Le cose non si evolvono come vorrei. Sento sempre una tale angoscia dentro di me si, ogni tanto ci sono piccole pause di quiete interiore, ma durano troppo poco. Penso ancora troppo a quanto è accaduto. Vorrei ricostruire è vero, ma tante volte guardo mio marito e il fatto che lo veda con occhi diversi mi disarma e mi avvilisce. Ho molta rabbia, rancore, delusione dentro di me. E' passato troppo poco tempo. Ovvio che non riesco nemmeno ad apprezzare quello che lui sta facendo di buono. E non nascondo, che mi chiedo spesso se con questa persona abbia chiuso davvero.
> 
> nb. bravo per i tre etti.


Ciao Fior di loto! Ho letto solo il primo post e l'ultima pagina.
Benvenuta, si fa per dire, tra di noi, donne cinquantenni tradite da mariti che pensano di andare in vacanza senza prendersi le responsabilità di una famiglia o comunque di una coppia che ha problemi. Se ti può consolare, mio marito mi ha tradita con una ragazza che ha 24 anni in meno di me.
Anch'io sto cercando di ricostruire, e capisco molto ben gli stati d'animo che stai provando, le domande che ti fai, i dubbi che ti assalgono, le giornate in cui credi in te e in lui e le giornate in cui lo prenderesti a calci nel sedere.
La rabbia fa parte di questo percorso, così come le montagne russe su cui sei in questo momento. Il difficile è capire se realmente si ha voglia di ricominciare. Ma la primissima cosa che devi fare e' accertarti che lui abbia veramente chiuso.
Io, al contrario di te, ho voluto sapere tutto, ho letto quasi tutte le mail e i wa che si sono scambiati. Ho capito solo lì che razza di marito mi ero sposata e che uomo avevo in casa. Ovvio che lo vedi con occhi diversi adesso. Perché lui non è più come prima, e non ritornerà mai più ad esserlo. Ma tu lo ridimensionerai notevolmente, quando il dolore ti avrà attraversata. Adesso è troppo presto. Se puoi, fatti aiutare da uno psicologo. A me ha fatto molto bene. 
E cura TE STESSA. Quando capirai questa cosa, e riuscirai a centrarti su te stessa, starai meglio, molto meglio.
Ti abbraccio caramente!


----------



## disincantata (27 Ottobre 2014)

violaealtro ha detto:


> ..nel caso della mia compagna la raggiunta menopausa ha sortito l'effetto contrario.. purtroppo non con me..



Infatti secondo me la menopausa e' una scusa, non esiste smettere per quello,  anzi, alla grande.  Mi spiace per il finale.  

Pero' pure mio marito mi ha tradita con l'andropausa.   Merito del viagra.  :up:


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Ma signore donne qui emerge che il problema di palladiano è assai diffuso. Io ologramma rewindme e altri. Mi spiegare com'è che ad alcune il desiderio sparisce come neve al sole?
Azzardo
1. Il marito non è buono. Nn lo Sa fare o è troppo veloce ergo ci si rassegna e si Mette via. Oppure marito ubriacone inconsistente disattento immaturo
2. Si scopa fuori casa
3. Boh


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma signore donne qui emerge che il problema di palladiano è assai diffuso. Io ologramma rewindme e altri. Mi spiegare com'è che ad alcune il desiderio sparisce come neve al sole?
> Azzardo
> 1. Il marito non è buono. Nn lo Sa fare o è troppo veloce ergo ci si rassegna e si Mette via. Oppure marito ubriacone inconsistente disattento immaturo
> 2. Si scopa fuori casa
> 3. Boh


Io credo che sia perché le donne si disamorano prima degli uomini. Oppure, ve ne sono molte che prima di tutto si sentono madri e, una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo inconscio di essere madri, non trovano realmente più molto interesse nel loro compagno di vita, che diventa una specie di figlio maggiore da accontentare, quando va bene; quando va male, un percettore di reddito per il mantenimento della prole. Sono tendenze ataviche, difficile che millenni di civiltà le annullino.
In sostanza, quando s'era animali, i maschi fottevano più donne che potevano, e anche rapidamente; quelle generavano e lì finiva la loro esistenza e il senso stesso della loro esistenza. Bestiale, proprio. Ma qualche traccia è rimasta nelle profondità del nostro sentire.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma signore donne qui emerge che il problema di palladiano è assai diffuso. Io ologramma rewindme e altri. Mi spiegare com'è che ad alcune il desiderio sparisce come neve al sole?
> Azzardo
> 1. Il marito non è buono. Nn lo Sa fare o è troppo veloce ergo ci si rassegna e si Mette via. Oppure marito ubriacone inconsistente disattento immaturo
> 2. Si scopa fuori casa
> 3. Boh


No, nessuna delle tre. Ci sono momenti della vita in cui una donna, ma forse anche un uomo, ha bisogno di fermarsi, di riflettere su se stessa e sulla vita. In questo senso il sesso non è più visto come amore, ma come disagio. Poi passa! State vicino alle vostre compagne e vedrete che rifioriranno meglio di prima. Fatele sentire DONNE, fate sentire loro il vostro amore, in senso lato, non solo il desiderio sessuale, ma proprio il desiderio di lei. E ditelo, per favore, ditelo alle votre donne!
La menopausa non c'entra un fico in quanto tale, anzi!!!! Libertà assoluta!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, nessuna delle tre. Ci sono momenti della vita in cui una donna, ma forse anche un uomo, ha bisogno di fermarsi, di riflettere su se stessa e sulla vita. In questo senso il sesso non è più visto come amore, ma come disagio. Poi passa! State vicino alle vostre compagne e vedrete che rifioriranno meglio di prima. Fatele sentire DONNE, fate sentire loro il vostro amore, in senso lato, non solo il desiderio sessuale, ma proprio il desiderio di lei. E ditelo, per favore, ditelo alle votre donne!
> La menopausa non c'entra in fico in quanto tale, anzi!!!! Libertà assoluta!!!


Io ho già provato a spiegare che se una si sente uno strumento per il sesso cade ogni libido. Si teve sentire interesse per la persona.


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho già provato a spiegare che se una si sente uno strumento per il sesso cade ogni libido. Si teve sentire interesse per la persona.


Guarda non è il mio caso. E lo dico non per una discolpa. Certo in generale potrebbe essere ma saremmo di fronte ad un uomo insensibile che probabilmente trascura anche altri aspetti di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Guarda non è il mio caso. E lo dico non per una discolpa. Certo in generale potrebbe essere ma saremmo di fronte ad un uomo insensibile che probabilmente trascura anche altri aspetti di coppia.


Mi fido.


----------



## Palladiano (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io credo che sia perché le donne si disamorano prima degli uomini. Oppure, ve ne sono molte che prima di tutto si sentono madri e, una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo inconscio di essere madri, non trovano realmente più molto interesse nel loro compagno di vita, che diventa una specie di figlio maggiore da accontentare, quando va bene; quando va male, un percettore di reddito per il mantenimento della prole. Sono tendenze ataviche, difficile che millenni di civiltà le annullino.
> In sostanza, quando s'era animali, i maschi fottevano più donne che potevano, e anche rapidamente; quelle generavano e lì finiva la loro esistenza e il senso stesso della loro esistenza. Bestiale, proprio. Ma qualche traccia è rimasta nelle profondità del nostro sentire.


Una punta di "bestialità" è vero che può essere rimasta attaccata addosso a noi uomini. Sarebbe quello che prosaicamente intendiamo dire quando sosteniamo che per l'uomo il sesso è questione più fisica che mentale. (Che poi su questo io dissento perché dico che l'impulso iniziale è più fisico ma poi l'atto è molto mentale almeno per me). Sul resto fantastica spero che tu abbia torto perché è avvilente. Pensare che una donna consideri il marito un figlio maggiore presuppone a mio modo di vedere che il suddetto marito abbia fatto annegare il rapporto di coppia. Se un uomo fa sentire la propria donna desiderata e amata non dovrebbe succedere che diventi un surrogato o peggio un portafogli più o meno gonfio


----------



## Stark72 (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma signore donne qui emerge che il problema di palladiano è assai diffuso. Io ologramma rewindme e altri. Mi spiegare com'è che ad alcune il desiderio sparisce come neve al sole?
> Azzardo
> 1. Il marito non è buono. Nn lo Sa fare o è troppo veloce ergo ci si rassegna e si Mette via. Oppure marito ubriacone inconsistente disattento immaturo
> 2. Si scopa fuori casa
> 3. Boh


Alla mia il desiderio non era mai sparito.
Però c'aveva il problema che era troppo generosa....


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma signore donne qui emerge che il problema di palladiano è assai diffuso. Io ologramma rewindme e altri. Mi spiegare com'è che ad alcune il desiderio sparisce come neve al sole?
> Azzardo
> 1. Il marito non è buono. Nn lo Sa fare o è troppo veloce ergo ci si rassegna e si Mette via. Oppure marito ubriacone inconsistente disattento immaturo
> 2. Si scopa fuori casa
> 3. Boh


stanche? annoiate?


----------



## Apollonia (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una punta di "bestialità" è vero che può essere rimasta attaccata addosso a noi uomini. Sarebbe quello che prosaicamente intendiamo dire quando sosteniamo che per l'uomo il sesso è questione più fisica che mentale. (Che poi su questo io dissento perché dico che l'impulso iniziale è più fisico ma poi l'atto è molto mentale almeno per me). Sul resto fantastica spero che tu abbia torto perché è avvilente. Pensare che una donna consideri il marito un figlio maggiore presuppone a mio modo di vedere che il suddetto marito abbia fatto annegare il rapporto di coppia. *Se un uomo fa sentire la propria donna desiderata e amata *non dovrebbe succedere che diventi un surrogato o peggio un portafogli più o meno gonfio


Ecco, appunto. Peccato che la maggior parte di uomini non lo faccia.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una punta di "bestialità" è vero che può essere rimasta attaccata addosso a noi uomini. Sarebbe quello che prosaicamente intendiamo dire quando sosteniamo che per l'uomo il sesso è questione più fisica che mentale. (Che poi su questo io dissento perché dico che l'impulso iniziale è più fisico ma poi l'atto è molto mentale almeno per me). Sul resto fantastica spero che tu abbia torto perché è avvilente. Pensare che una donna consideri il marito un figlio maggiore presuppone a mio modo di vedere che il suddetto marito abbia fatto annegare il rapporto di coppia. Se un uomo fa sentire la propria donna desiderata e amata non dovrebbe succedere che diventi un surrogato o peggio un portafogli più o meno gonfio


È certamente una questione mentale, dal momento che l'uomo, l'essere umano, si è affrancato dall'animale. Però una donna non può ignorare che la spinta al sesso nel maschio è quanto di più naturale vi sia, ed è molto più forte di qualunque pensiero. Un uomo mediamente sano e giovane sa che il cazzo è padrone di lui in molti momenti. E non è che una mglie questo lo possa considerare un accidente della sostanza che sarebbe il sentimento, e cadere dal pero quando scopre che magari lui ha cercato altrove quello che non aveva in casa. 
Io credo che un uomo non lo si tenga per la gola o per i figli o per i patti condivisi o simili. O, meglio, magari un uomo molto evoluto e anche un po' avariato lo tieni anche solo cucinandogli pranzetti deliziosi e passando dei bei weekend in gita con i figli al mare, al lago, in montagna, e dove vuoi, a ridere e scherzare. Ma non sarà appagato, se è giovane e sano. Lo devi tenere col solido argomento dl letto. Niente funziona meglio, e tua moglie, se tu non sei avariato, sta scherzando col fuoco, oppure ti ridurrà alla depressione o a qualche sindrome strana: a questo proposito, la tua inappetenza è un segno non di poco conto.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Attualmente peso 48/48,5 kg. sono alta 167.5 sono arrivata anche a 47 kg. Considerando che ho una corporatura piuttosto esile, se arrivassi a 53/54 Kg, sarei contenta.


non sono un nutrizionista e come detto ho un debole per le donne morbide.

quindi a me continui a sembrare magra  ma come detto prima,conta soprattutto recuperare la tonicità muscolare


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Peccato che la maggior parte di uomini non lo faccia.


io lo faccio, ma ho problemi con mia moglie. 
a volte il problema sono le donne non gli uomini


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È certamente una questione mentale, dal momento che l'uomo, l'essere umano, si è affrancato dall'animale. Però una donna non può ignorare che la spinta al sesso nel maschio è quanto di più naturale vi sia, ed è molto più forte di qualunque pensiero. Un uomo mediamente sano e giovane sa che il cazzo è padrone di lui in molti momenti. E non è che una mglie questo lo possa considerare un accidente della sostanza che sarebbe il sentimento, e cadere dal pero quando scopre che magari lui ha cercato altrove quello che non aveva in casa.
> *Io credo che un uomo non lo si tenga per la gola o per i figli o per i patti condivisi o simili. O, meglio, magari un uomo molto evoluto e anche un po' avariato lo tieni anche solo cucinandogli pranzetti deliziosi e passando dei bei weekend in gita con i figli al mare, al lago, in montagna, e dove vuoi, a ridere e scherzare. Ma non sarà appagato, se è giovane e sano. Lo devi tenere col solido argomento dl letto. Niente funziona meglio*, e tua moglie, se tu non sei avariato, sta scherzando col fuoco, oppure ti ridurrà alla depressione o a qualche sindrome strana: a questo proposito, la tua inappetenza è un segno non di poco conto.


quanto, ma quanto concordo con te. aggiungo solo che a mio avviso l'appagamento complessivo ricomprende i patti condivisi, la gola e le altre cose. ma se manca il sesso a differenza di tante altre cose (tipo una moglie che sa cucinare o le gite fuori porta etc) c'è grossa crisi

sull'ultima frase, lo so. mi sono osservato allo specchio il viso. no buono.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> io lo faccio, ma ho problemi con mia moglie.
> a volte il problema sono le donne non gli uomini


Non mi riferivo a te in particolare. Sono felice che tu lo faccia con tua moglie, e dovrebbe esserlo anche lei. Potrebbe essere un'idea quella di fare qualche consulenza con uno psicologo di coppia?


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te in particolare. Sono felice che tu lo faccia con tua moglie, e dovrebbe esserlo anche lei. Potrebbe essere un'idea quella di fare qualche consulenza con uno psicologo di coppia?


si se il dialogo tra noi non sortisce effetti proverò altre vie.

p.s. (avatar)  bel parquet


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si se il dialogo tra noi non sortisce effetti proverò altre vie.
> 
> p.s. (avatar)  bel parquet


Bravo! Non mollare se ci tieni a tua moglie.

guardando l'avatar, mi accorgo che non so fare le foto!
 Parquet di trent'anni fa. Sei parquettista?


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bravo! Non mollare se ci tieni a tua moglie.
> 
> guardando l'avatar, mi accorgo che non so fare le foto!
> Parquet di trent'anni fa. *Sei parquettista*?


:rotfl::rotfl: ehm non proprio..... sono l'unico foot fetisher dichiarato del forum


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ehm non proprio..... sono l'unico foot fetisher dichiarato del forum


Ah, ok! Avevo fissato l'attenzione sul pavimento, non sui piedi, anche perché i piedi mica si vedono bene!
Appena posso metto  i miei piedi come avatar!


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ok! Avevo fissato l'attenzione sul pavimento, non sui piedi, anche perché i piedi mica si vedono bene!
> Appena posso metto i miei piedi come avatar!


:up:
e io che pensavo che mi mandassi aff...lo, inorridita da simili perversioni....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (28 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Azzz. Si volevo dire esattamente così!!!! È stata tutta colpa de il T9 del cellulare






ologramma ha detto:


> Per essere nonno o che lei si mantenga in linea ( ma tanto non c'è trippa per gatti , ha chiuso i battenti)


intendevo che lei si mantenga bene... essendo già nonna 

...come ha già chiuso i battenti ?!



Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao Fior di loto! Ho letto solo il primo post e l'ultima pagina.
> Benvenuta, si fa per dire, tra di noi, donne cinquantenni tradite da mariti che pensano di andare in vacanza senza prendersi le responsabilità di una famiglia o comunque di una coppia che ha problemi. Se ti può consolare, mio marito mi ha tradita con una ragazza che ha 24 anni in meno di me.
> Anch'io sto cercando di ricostruire, e capisco molto ben gli stati d'animo che stai provando, le domande che ti fai, i dubbi che ti assalgono, le giornate in cui credi in te e in lui e le giornate in cui lo prenderesti a calci nel sedere.
> La rabbia fa parte di questo percorso, così come le montagne russe su cui sei in questo momento. Il difficile è capire se realmente si ha voglia di ricominciare. *Ma la primissima cosa che devi fare e' accertarti che lui abbia veramente chiuso.*
> ...


Ciao Apollonia, ti ringrazio di cuore per le tue parole. Sapere che ci sono tante altre persone che stanno passando ( o hanno passato) ciò che io mi trovo a vivere in questo momento della mia vita, mi "consola" un po', o quanto meno mi fa sentire meno sola, anche se non vi conosco. 
*neretto* : si questo è dubbio che mi logora e che francamente mi blocca tantissimo nel cercare di riprendere le fila del rapporto. A questo devo trovare quanto prima una soluzione..
Sul fatto di concentrarmi su me stessa io ci sto provando, così come altri utenti mi hanno consigliato. E' un gran brutto momento caspita.
grazie ancora.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (28 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me la menopausa e' una scusa, non esiste smettere per quello,  anzi, alla grande.  Mi spiace per il finale.
> 
> Pero' pure mio marito mi ha tradita con l'andropausa.   Merito del viagra.  :up:


Sono d'accordo.:up:
La menopausa è un periodo fisiologico,  è vero che la carenza estrogenica può comportare per alcune disturbi fisici, e la carenza dei livelli di  testosterone può ridurre il desiderio sessuale, ma io credo che sia più un fattore di "testa".
Ho conosciuto donne che in menopausa sono andate rovinosamente in crisi per il fatto di non poter più procreare 
Una donna in menopausa spesso è afflitta da altri pensieri : vede comunque il suo corpo cambiare, comprendere che il tempo passa. Occorre equilibrio per accettare questi cambiamenti naturali. Molte perdono la propria autostima, si esauriscono e questo genera una catena di problematiche immense. Io credo che sia giusto affrontare questo periodo della vita con serenità e consapevolezza, e non esitare a chiedere aiuto ad un medico per piccoli  problemi che talvolta sono risolvibilissimi. Poi, non da ultimo è importante l'atteggiamento di  chi ci vive accanto.



perplesso ha detto:


> non sono un nutrizionista e come detto ho un debole per le donne morbide.
> 
> quindi a me continui a sembrare magra  ma come detto prima,conta *soprattutto recuperare la tonicità muscolare*


d'accordissimo perplesso. Mi impegnerò:up:


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia, ti ringrazio di cuore per le tue parole. Sapere che ci sono tante altre persone che stanno passando ( o hanno passato) ciò che io mi trovo a vivere in questo momento della mia vita, mi "consola" un po', o quanto meno mi fa sentire meno sola, anche se non vi conosco.
> *neretto* : si questo è dubbio che mi logora e che francamente mi blocca tantissimo nel cercare di riprendere le fila del rapporto. A questo devo trovare quanto prima una soluzione..
> Sul fatto di concentrarmi su me stessa io ci sto provando, così come altri utenti mi hanno consigliato. E' un gran brutto momento caspita.
> grazie ancora.View attachment 9413


Non è facile concentrarsi su se stesse, ma vedrai che un giorno ti sveglierai, e capirai che c'è l'hai fatta! E lui rimane in fondo al pozzo...starà a te tendergli la mano per risalire...o lascarlo per sempre in fondo.



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.:up:
> La menopausa è un periodo fisiologico,  è vero che la carenza estrogenica può comportare per alcune disturbi fisici, e la carenza dei livelli di  testosterone può ridurre il desiderio sessuale, ma io credo che sia più un fattore di "testa".
> Ho conosciuto donne che in menopausa sono andate rovinosamente in crisi per il fatto di non poter più procreare
> Una donna in menopausa spesso è afflitta da altri pensieri : vede comunque il suo corpo cambiare, comprendere che il tempo passa. Occorre equilibrio per accettare questi cambiamenti naturali. Molte perdono la propria autostima, si esauriscono e questo genera una catena di problematiche immense. Io credo che sia giusto affrontare questo periodo della vita con serenità e consapevolezza, e non esitare a chiedere aiuto ad un medico per piccoli  problemi che talvolta sono risolvibilissimi. Poi, non da ultimo è importante l'atteggiamento di  chi ci vive accanto.


Credo che la tua ultima frase sia molto significativa. Se la piantassero di guardare e commentare donne più giovani e capissero chi hanno accanto, invece di sfarfallare in giro, saremmo tutte più felici di stare con loro.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non è facile concentrarsi su se stesse, ma vedrai che un giorno ti sveglierai, e capirai che c'è l'hai fatta! E lui rimane in fondo al pozzo...starà a te tendergli la mano per risalire...o lascarlo per sempre in fondo.
> 
> 
> Credo che la tua ultima frase sia molto significativa. *Se la piantassero di guardare e commentare donne più giovani e capissero chi hanno accanto, invece di sfarfallare in giro, saremmo tutte più felici di stare con loro*.


Straquoto


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Straquoto


Eh, eh!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (29 Ottobre 2014)

“nec sine ​_te _nec tecum vivere possum” ....
Sono alcuni giorni che ci penso : non è che mi sto arrovellando in questo pericoloso dilemma ? 
Qualcuno di voi ha mai provato questa sensazione, mi aiutate a capire ?


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> “nec sine ​_te _nec tecum vivere possum” ....
> Sono alcuni giorni che ci penso : non è che mi sto arrovellando in questo pericoloso dilemma ?
> Qualcuno di voi ha mai provato questa sensazione, mi aiutate a capire ?


Io ho provato quella sensazione. È difficile uscirci.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ho provato quella sensazione. È difficile uscirci.


Nella mia confusione attuale, mista al dolore, allo sconforto ho a tratti  la sensazione di provare questa contraddizione, che mi spaventa non poco. Non è certo la strada giusta per ricostruire.


----------



## Divì (30 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nella mia confusione attuale, mista al dolore, allo sconforto ho a tratti  la sensazione di provare questa contraddizione, che mi spaventa non poco. Non è certo la strada giusta per ricostruire.


No, non e' la strada giusta, ma credo sia una sorta di percorso obbligato, come il rapporto diacronico con il tempo di cui parla Spider o la dissonanza cognitiva di Brunetta.

E' un percorso obbligato, ma e' dentro un labirinto emotivo: ognuno da le sue risposte al medesimo problema, a questo si assommano le risposte di chi ha tradito, e chissa' se la troviamo, la via d'uscita, se ci ritroveremo al sole con lui o nella solitudine della liberta' oppure se continueremo a vagare nella prigione le cui mura contribuiamo a mantenere alte.


----------



## Palladiano (30 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nella mia confusione attuale, mista al dolore, allo sconforto ho a tratti la sensazione di provare questa contraddizione, che mi spaventa non poco. Non è certo la strada giusta per ricostruire.


coraggio fiordiloto tieni duro. lo hai letto sul forum che queste sensazioni sono comuni a molti. non che sia consolatorio perché intanto tu ci stai male, però almeno sai che è "normale" questo casino emotivo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> “nec sine ​_te _nec tecum vivere possum” ....
> Sono alcuni giorni che ci penso : non è che mi sto arrovellando in questo pericoloso dilemma ?
> Qualcuno di voi ha mai provato questa sensazione, mi aiutate a capire ?


La nostra
 mente funziona creando, per economia, schemi-abitudini mentali. Tra queste abitudini mentali si consolida la vita di coppia il pensare per due, nel fare la spesa, nel preparare da mangiare, nell'organizzarsi il tempo libero, nell'avere accanto un corpo durante il sonno.
La mente resiste alla ristrutturazione di questi schemi mentali.
Non bisogna confondere questa resistenza con il bisogno di chi, magari, non c'è realmente per la condivisione intellettuale ed emotiva.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> No, non e' la strada giusta, ma credo sia una sorta di percorso obbligato, come il rapporto diacronico con il tempo di cui parla Spider o la dissonanza cognitiva di Brunetta.
> 
> E' un percorso obbligato, ma e' dentro un labirinto emotivo: ognuno da le sue risposte al medesimo problema, a questo si assommano le risposte di chi ha tradito, e chissa' se la troviamo, la via d'uscita, se ci ritroveremo al sole con lui o nella solitudine della liberta' *oppure se continueremo a vagare nella prigione le cui mura contribuiamo a mantenere alte*.


Grazie per le tue parole Divi, proprio ieri ho letto il tuo thread iniziale, non per sviolinare ma mi sei piaciuta tantissimo. Sei molto misurata nei toni, ma realistica e vera.
neretto : è quello di cui ho tanta paura.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> coraggio fiordiloto tieni duro. lo hai letto sul forum che queste sensazioni sono comuni a molti. non che sia consolatorio perché intanto tu ci stai male, però almeno sai che è "normale" questo casino emotivo


ci provo. grazie Palladiano


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nostra
> mente funziona creando, per economia, schemi-abitudini mentali. Tra queste abitudini mentali si consolida la vita di coppia il pensare per due, nel fare la spesa, nel preparare da mangiare, nell'organizzarsi il tempo libero, nell'avere accanto un corpo durante il sonno.
> La mente resiste alla ristrutturazione di questi schemi mentali.
> Non bisogna confondere questa resistenza con il bisogno di chi, magari, non c'è realmente per la condivisione intellettuale ed emotiva.


Grazie Brunetta. Chiarissimo il tuo pensiero. Ci rifletto.


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nostra
> mente funziona creando, per economia, schemi-abitudini mentali. Tra queste abitudini mentali si consolida la vita di coppia il pensare per due, nel fare la spesa, nel preparare da mangiare, nell'organizzarsi il tempo libero, nell'avere accanto un corpo durante il sonno.
> La mente resiste alla ristrutturazione di questi schemi mentali.
> Non bisogna confondere questa resistenza con il bisogno di chi, magari, non c'è realmente per la condivisione intellettuale ed emotiva.


questa me l'ero persa. Interessantissima osservazione :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Ottobre 2014)

*come un gambero...*

mi sento come un gambero : cammino all'indietro.( anche se in realtà i gamberi non camminano all'indietro). Mi sembra che tutti i miei buoni propositi, i miei intenti a tratti svaniscano.
Sono proprio a terra con il morale. Mi sforzo di _fare cose belle, di pensare a me_, ma ahimé sprofondo troppo spesso in uno stato di tristezza, malinconia, disperazione. Ho avuto un breve confronto con mio marito e mi sembra che non abbia capito come mi sento. Tutto mi sembra estremamente difficile.


----------



## Apollonia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> mi sento come un gambero : cammino all'indietro.( anche se in realtà i gamberi non camminano all'indietro). Mi sembra che tutti i miei buoni propositi, i miei intenti a tratti svaniscano.
> Sono proprio a terra con il morale. Mi sforzo di _fare cose belle, di pensare a me_, ma ahimé sprofondo troppo spesso in uno stato di tristezza, malinconia, disperazione. Ho avuto un breve confronto con mio marito e mi sembra che non abbia capito come mi sento. Tutto mi sembra estremamente difficile.


Capisco perfettamente la sensazione che provi: tre passi avanti e otto indietro. E non si vede la fine del tunnel...perché lo stai attraversando. Questo che stai provando adesso si chiama dolore dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
Lo DEVI attraversare, quel tunnel. Quando finirà? Nessuno può saperlo, nemmeno tu, ma sarai tu che ti accorgerai di un piccolo, ma significativo cambiamento in TE, non in lui. Li inizierà la risalita. La tua risalita. Sia che tu decida di stare con lui, sia che tu decida di lasciarlo. Adesso sei S-centrata. Devi ritrovare il tuo centro.
Tuo marito non capisce, almeno adesso. Forse non capirà mai. Non è quello il punto.
Cerca in internet qualcosa sulla resilienza psicologica. Ti aiuterà. Ti abbraccio.
Quando vuoi, in mp io ci sono.


----------



## Palladiano (31 Ottobre 2014)

Cosa gli hai detto fiordiloto cosa non ha compreso e perché . È importante


----------



## Apollonia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cosa gli hai detto fiordiloto cosa non ha compreso e perché . È importante


Lei probabilmente gli avrà detto che sta male, che non riesce a superare, che ce la sta mettendo tutta, che non riesce ad avere fiducia in lui, ecc, ecc.
Ma lui non capisce, non perché non vuole, ma perché non riesce proprio. Le dirà di non pensarci, le dirà che è lei importante, non l'altra, ecc, ecc. Il traditore non comprende il dolore del tradito. È il tradito che se ne deve fare tutto il carico, e decidere cosa farne. Al massimo il traditore può avere sensi di colpa, ma non riesce a comprendere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente la sensazione che provi:* tre passi avanti e otto indietro*. E non si vede la fine del tunnel...perché lo stai attraversando. Questo che stai provando adesso si chiama dolore dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> Lo DEVI attraversare, quel tunnel. Quando finirà? Nessuno può saperlo, nemmeno tu, ma sarai tu che ti accorgerai di un piccolo, ma significativo cambiamento in TE, non in lui. Li inizierà la risalita. La tua risalita. Sia che tu decida di stare con lui, sia che tu decida di lasciarlo. Adesso sei S-centrata. Devi ritrovare il tuo centro.
> Tuo marito non capisce, almeno adesso. Forse non capirà mai. Non è quello il punto.
> Cerca in internet qualcosa sulla resilienza psicologica. Ti aiuterà. Ti abbraccio.
> Quando vuoi, in mp io ci sono.


Ti ringrazio di cuore Apollonia. E spero che le cose si evolvano come dici tu.
cercherò sicuramente qualcosa sulla resilienza psicologica.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (31 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lei probabilmente gli avrà detto che sta male, che non riesce a superare, che ce la sta mettendo tutta, che non riesce ad avere fiducia in lui, ecc, ecc.
> Ma lui non capisce, non perché non vuole, ma perché non riesce proprio. Le dirà di non pensarci, le dirà che è lei importante, non l'altra, ecc, ecc. *Il traditore non comprende il dolore del tradito.* È il tradito che se ne deve fare tutto il carico, e decidere cosa farne. Al massimo il traditore può avere sensi di colpa, ma non riesce a comprendere.


(Rispondo anche a Palladiano)
Si più o meno il tenore della conversazione è stato questo. 
Ho detto che ci sono momenti in cui mi sembra di farcela a superare tutto ed essere più ottimista sul futuro. Altri in cui sono profondamente sconfortata, perché è inutile negarlo, la fiducia è difficile da recuperare.

Sono d'accordo, che il traditore non comprende il dolore del tradito. Occorre provarlo, in prima persona. E per quanto il traditore possa starti vicino, è il tradito che se ne deve fare tutto il carico : una grande ingiustizia però.
Grazie ancora Apollonia.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> (Rispondo anche a Palladiano)
> Si più o meno il tenore della conversazione è stato questo.
> Ho detto che ci sono momenti in cui mi sembra di farcela a superare tutto ed essere più ottimista sul futuro. Altri in cui sono profondamente sconfortata, perché è inutile negarlo, la fiducia è difficile da recuperare.
> 
> ...


In parte, per poter tradire (il termine indica una delle azioni più gravi che si possano compiere ed è compreso nelle altre azioni considerate gravi) il traditore deve convincersi delle sue buone ragioni o almeno deve pensare che non è un vero tradimento, di esserci sempre stato, anche durante il tradimento che viene equiparato a uno svago vissuto autonomamente.
E' comprensibile, in quest'ottica, lo stupore iniziale.
Trovo inaccettabile che continui a minimizzare.
L'assunzione di responsabilità è doverosa.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lei probabilmente gli avrà detto che sta male, che non riesce a superare, che ce la sta mettendo tutta, che non riesce ad avere fiducia in lui, ecc, ecc.
> Ma lui non capisce, non perché non vuole, ma perché non riesce proprio. Le dirà di non pensarci, le dirà che è lei importante, non l'altra, ecc, ecc. Il traditore non comprende il dolore del tradito. È il tradito che se ne deve fare tutto il carico, e decidere cosa farne. Al massimo il traditore può avere sensi di colpa, ma non riesce a comprendere.


ma come non comprende?
non sarà mica scemo!
al traditore piacerebbe essere stato tradito? Non ne soffrirebbe?
penserebbe: ahhhh, ma tanto quello/quella importante sono io???
ma in che film?
e con che coraggio dire all'altro di non pensarci?
secondo me lo comprende benissimo ma per mille motivi non gli va di affrontarlo.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In parte, per poter tradire (il termine indica una delle azioni più gravi che si possano compiere ed è compreso nelle altre azioni considerate gravi) il traditore deve convincersi delle sue buone ragioni o almeno deve pensare che non è un vero tradimento, di esserci sempre stato, anche durante il tradimento che viene equiparato a uno svago vissuto autonomamente.
> E' comprensibile, in quest'ottica, lo stupore iniziale.
> *Trovo inaccettabile che continui a minimizzare.
> L'assunzione di responsabilità è doverosa.*


ecco, mi sembrerebbe il minimo.


----------



## Palladiano (31 Ottobre 2014)

Concordo ecco perché ho chiesto cosa lui non capiva. Apollonia a ragione che il traditore non capisce ma se uno glielo spiega dovrebbe


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Concordo ecco perché ho chiesto cosa lui non capiva. Apollonia a ragione che il traditore non capisce ma se uno glielo spiega dovrebbe



Ciao

purtroppo, spesso, non è così. È veramente molto difficile da capire. 
Spesso accade alla fine, che è il tradito che capisce il non capire del traditore ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> purtroppo, spesso, non è così. È veramente molto difficile da capire.
> Spesso accade alla fine, che è il tradito che capisce il non capire del traditore ...
> ...


Ma se lei gli ha detto che non riesce ad avere più fiducia ( perché l'hai tradita nel peggiore dei modi) cosa c'è da non capire
Non capisco
Ma mi rendo conto che è complesso se non ci si è passati
La penso come horby


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma se lei gli ha detto che non riesce ad avere più fiducia ( perché l'hai tradita nel peggiore dei modi) cosa c'è da non capire
> Non capisco
> Ma mi rendo conto che è complesso se non ci si è passati
> La penso come horby



Ciao

non si capisce la dimensione e il prolungarsi nel tempo, della mancanza di fiducia. 
Non ti fidi di nessuna parola che esca da quella bocca ... e ciò tocca ogni ambito della vita di coppia. 
Il traditore spesso non capisce, perché se lui è ritornato nei ranghi dimostrando non so cosa,
perché l'altra parte non fa altrettanto? Perché non vede, che quello che conta è il presente?
Perché i suoi sforzi non trovano riscontro? Perché non si riesce a lasciare riposare il passato?


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si capisce la dimensione e il prolungarsi nel tempo, della mancanza di fiducia.
> Non ti fidi di nessuna parola che esca da quella bocca ... e ciò tocca ogni ambito della vita di coppia.
> ...


Buongiorno sienne, anche tu mattiniera. C'è un Alba bellissima. L'ho vista nascere stamattina. Mette in pace col mondo.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Buongiorno sienne, anche tu mattiniera. C'è un Alba bellissima. L'ho vista nascere stamattina. Mette in pace col mondo.



Buongiorno Palladiano,

si. Dormo poco e la mattina presto è il momento più delicato della giornata. Il risveglio. 
Oggi il celo è limpido e intravedo le alpi ... è un vero momento di pace ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Io vedo il mare. La cosa più bella del mondo.
Io mi sveglio sempre verso le 4. Oggi sarà il posto ma ho dormito di più e senza risvegli intermedi. 
Sarà un bel giorno oggi


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io vedo il mare. La cosa più bella del mondo.
> Io mi sveglio sempre verso le 4. Oggi sarà il posto ma ho dormito di più e senza risvegli intermedi.
> Sarà un bel giorno oggi



Ciao

mi fa piacere leggere, che oggi ti senti così ... 
Buon soggiorno in Croazia ... 


sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In parte, per poter tradire (il termine indica una delle azioni più gravi che si possano compiere ed è compreso nelle altre azioni considerate gravi) il traditore deve convincersi delle sue buone ragioni o almeno deve pensare che non è un vero tradimento, di esserci sempre stato, anche durante il tradimento che viene equiparato a uno svago vissuto autonomamente.
> E' comprensibile, in quest'ottica, lo stupore iniziale.
> *Trovo inaccettabile che continui a minimizzare.
> L'assunzione di responsabilità è doverosa*.


Grazie Brunetta. Di fatto, non sta minimizzando. 
E si è preso giustamente le sue responsabilità.
Sono io che sto vivendo male, perché non sempre sono certa di farcela.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma come non comprende?
> non sarà mica scemo!
> al traditore piacerebbe essere stato tradito? Non ne soffrirebbe?
> penserebbe: ahhhh, ma tanto quello/quella importante sono io???
> ...


horby lui non mi  ha mai detto di non pensarci. ( e' una frase che ha usato Apollonia, nel dire una serie di cose giustissime, che effettivamente un traditore pensa). Certo che comprende, ma fino ad un certo punto, (e a modo suo)  perché non è lui ad essere stato tradito. Avendo provato sulla mia pelle questa drammatica esperienza, confermo che le cose ti devo accadere direttamente, l'altro/a non possono comprendere completamente la devastazione interiore provata.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Brunetta. Di fatto, non sta minimizzando.
> E si è preso giustamente le sue responsabilità.
> Sono io che sto vivendo male, perché non sempre sono certa di farcela.


Cioè di farcela a perdonare. Gli hai sicuramente chiesto perché ha tradito che ha risposto. E di fronte al tuo attuale sconcerto agli alti e bassi che dice.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Concordo ecco perché ho chiesto cosa lui non capiva. Apollonia a ragione che il traditore non capisce ma se uno glielo spiega dovrebbe


sulla carta si Palladiano. Ma come dicevo ad horby se non provi direttamente la devastazione interiore che un simile evento provoca è difficile comprendere in toto, o lo è solo in parte. Sei tu che ti senti a pezzi, rotta dentro, l'altro ti può stare vicino, vedere la tua sofferenza, ma non può entrare nella tua testa e non comprende che in una giornata puoi sentirti un po' meglio, salvo poi farti prendere da diecimila pensieri negativi e sprofondare in una tristezza incontrollabile... non è nemmeno semplice da spiegare. 

ot. buona vacanza.. rilassati!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> purtroppo, spesso, non è così. È veramente molto difficile da capire.
> Spesso accade alla fine, che è il tradito che capisce il non capire del traditore ...
> ...


Ciao sienne : è verissimo


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si capisce la dimensione e il prolungarsi nel tempo, della mancanza di fiducia.
> *Non ti fidi di nessuna parola che esca da quella bocca ... e ciò tocca ogni ambito della vita di coppia.*
> ...


Perché in fondo, almeno per la mia esperienza, finchè sei nel tunnel buio di cui parlava Apollonia, non vivi nel presente, o perlomeno non completamente. I tuoi pensieri sono spesso aggrovigliati a quel passato che provoca tanto dolore. Hai detto benissimo sienne : non si riesce a lasciare riposare il passato. Anche se in cuor tuo, vorresti farlo...


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> sulla carta si Palladiano. Ma come dicevo ad horby se non provi direttamente la devastazione interiore che un simile evento provoca è difficile comprendere in toto, o lo è solo in parte. Sei tu che ti senti a pezzi, rotta dentro, l'altro ti può stare vicino, vedere la tua sofferenza, ma non può entrare nella tua testa e non comprende che in una giornata puoi sentirti un po' meglio, salvo poi farti prendere da diecimila pensieri negativi e sprofondare in una tristezza incontrollabile... non è nemmeno semplice da spiegare.
> 
> ot. buona vacanza.. rilassati!


Fiordiloto non ci sono passato e quindi non posso "sentire" questa cosa. Ma non capisco perché dite che lui non riesce a capire i tuoi alti e bassi. Cioè l'hai ferita, umiliata e non capisci perché la tua compagna precipita da una calma apparente ad una tristezza profonda? Lo capisce eccome perché sei triste scostante etc. Non vesse fatto nulla e ti vedesse così allora si che avrebbe diritto a non capire. Ma il tuo stato dipende dal suo gesto
Nn so se mi sono spiegato


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cioè di farcela a perdonare. Gli hai sicuramente chiesto perché ha tradito che ha risposto. *E di fronte al tuo attuale sconcerto agli alti e bassi che dice*.


Si è così, non sono certa di farcela a perdonare. Non voglio vivere con questo spettro (il tradimento) accanto. Lo so, come abbiamo detto e ripetuto occorre tempo. Ma ci sono momenti in cui lo sconforto è troppo. So che dimenticare è impossibile, si tratta di comprendere come una persona riesce a conviverci. Ma credo che prima di tutto sia necessario perdonare.
neretto : è ciò di cui parlavo ieri. Non è nella mia testa, non può capire al cento per cento la devastazione che c'è in me.. lo ripeto, occorre provare per comprendere pienamente. Ho visto un paio di carissime amiche in passato, alle quali sono stata vicina, cercando di portare conforto, lasciandole sfogare, cercando di infondere un po' di fiducia per il futuro, ma ora ripensandoci, capisco molto di più..


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si è così, non sono certa di farcela a perdonare. Non voglio vivere con questo spettro (il tradimento) accanto. Lo so, come abbiamo detto e ripetuto occorre tempo. Ma ci sono momenti in cui lo sconforto è troppo. So che dimenticare è impossibile, si tratta di comprendere come una persona riesce a conviverci. Ma credo che prima di tutto sia necessario perdonare.
> neretto : è ciò di cui parlavo ieri. Non è nella mia testa, non può capire al cento per cento la devastazione che c'è in me.. lo ripeto, occorre provare per comprendere pienamente. Ho visto un paio di carissime amiche in passato, alle quali sono stata vicina, cercando di portare conforto, lasciandole sfogare, cercando di infondere un po' di fiducia per il futuro, ma ora ripensandoci, capisco molto di più..


Il perdono è l'amore più grande. Devi coltivare le erbacce! Credo che devi prima pensare a te e poi a voi. Te lo hanno già detto ed è il consiglio migliore. Guarda che può sembrare banale ma erab lo dice sempre: dedicati a te stessa fai tutto ciò che possa farti sentire meglio e più forte. Fai come me fatti un week end fuori con qualcuno, divertiti recupera una passione che col matrimonio hai messo da parte.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Mah scusate se rimango scettica.
io non sono stata tradita.
ma capisco, no come se lo avessi vissuto, 
ma capisco tanto che l'eventualità della situazione mi fa orrore.
un esempio stupido.
quando la scorsa primavera ho deciso di interrompere la frequentazione
(non la definirei neppure relazione) con Altro e, dopo 2 mesi, mi chiama,
riprendiamo a vederci e io ho il sospetto che nel frattempo abbia fatto sesso
con un'altra.....be'.....io sono andata fuori di testa letteralmente.
gli ho detto di tutto.
e non si trattava di matrimonio ne di tradimento.
figuriamoci se non ho idea di come mi sentirei in una simile eventualità.
qua non è che il soggetto non capisca  ma dice: e be, ormai quel che ho fatto non
lo posso cambiare, mentre tu lo puoi si' dimenticare.
basta un bel colpo di spugna, pensiamo al presente.
ehhhh, ma ogni presente e' conseguenza di un passato!
i traditori dovrebbero come minimo mostrare la massima comprensione.
e tu, fiordi loto, secondo me non dovresti spiegare più di tanto ciò che è ovvio,
ne giustificare tuo marito.


----------



## Palladiano (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiordiloto come sta andando il week end?


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> purtroppo, spesso, non è così. È veramente molto difficile da capire.
> Spesso accade alla fine, che è il tradito che capisce il non capire del traditore ...
> ...


Esatto, Sienne, esatto.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto non ci sono passato e quindi non posso "sentire" questa cosa. Ma non capisco perché dite che lui non riesce a capire i tuoi alti e bassi. Cioè l'hai ferita, umiliata e non capisci perché la tua compagna precipita da una calma apparente ad una tristezza profonda? Lo capisce eccome perché sei triste scostante etc. Non vesse fatto nulla e ti vedesse così allora si che avrebbe diritto a non capire. Ma il tuo stato dipende dal suo gesto
> Nn so se mi sono spiegato


Non è che non capisce gli alti e bassi. Non capisce PERCHÉ a te vengano gli alti e bassi. E te lo spiego io, il perché. Perché ti svegli di notte, improvvisamente, credendo che sia stato un brutto sogno, perché tutte le volte che squilla il cellulare pensi che sia l'altra, perché  quando sali in auto pensi che anche lei ci è salita, perché quando lo vedi sorridente pensi che stia pensando all'altra, ecc. 
Quando si è traditi, si perdono tutti i riferimenti temporali e non temporali. Sembra di essere entrati in una tromba d'aria, sembra che non ci sia più niente di vero nella tua vita.
Ti scrivo una frase che ho letto in un libro, non mi ricordo quale. Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l'inconoscibilita dell'altro.
E l'inconoscibilita dell'altro è devastante, credimi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si è così, non sono certa di farcela a perdonare. Non voglio vivere con questo spettro (il tradimento) accanto. Lo so, come abbiamo detto e ripetuto occorre tempo. Ma ci sono momenti in cui lo sconforto è troppo. So che dimenticare è impossibile, si tratta di comprendere come una persona riesce a conviverci. Ma credo che prima di tutto sia necessario perdonare.
> neretto : è ciò di cui parlavo ieri. Non è nella mia testa, non può capire al cento per cento la devastazione che c'è in me.. lo ripeto, occorre provare per comprendere pienamente. Ho visto un paio di carissime amiche in passato, alle quali sono stata vicina, cercando di portare conforto, lasciandole sfogare, cercando di infondere un po' di fiducia per il futuro, ma ora ripensandoci, capisco molto di più..


Per me sbagli e alla grande.
Lui DEVE capire come stai. Lo dovrebbe capire se si trattasse di una delusione lavorativa, ancor più deve capirlo perché ne è stato lui la causa.
Tu ti fai carico di perdonare e ti colpevolizzi di non riuscirci con l'atteggiamento di chi non riesce a compiere un dovere.
Io credo che nella vita ci siano modi diversi di reagire alle batoste una è quella della tristezza e un'altra quella della rabbia.
Reagire solo con uno di questi sentimenti penso che sia sbagliato.
Tu la rabbia la reprimi e così implodi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non è che non capisce gli alti e bassi. Non capisce PERCHÉ a te vengano gli alti e bassi. E te lo spiego io, il perché. Perché ti svegli di notte, improvvisamente, credendo che sia stato un brutto sogno, perché tutte le volte che squilla il cellulare pensi che sia l'altra, perché  quando sali in auto pensi che anche lei ci è salita, perché quando lo vedi sorridente pensi che stia pensando all'altra, ecc.
> Quando si è traditi, si perdono tutti i riferimenti temporali e non temporali. Sembra di essere entrati in una tromba d'aria, sembra che non ci sia più niente di vero nella tua vita.
> Ti scrivo una frase che ho letto in un libro, non mi ricordo qualee Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l'inconoscibilita dell'altro.
> E l'inconoscibilita dell'altro è devastante, credimi.


:up:
E io con uno sconosciuto e conosciuto attraverso comportamenti tanto gravi non voglio averci nulla a che fare.


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non è che non capisce gli alti e bassi. Non capisce PERCHÉ a te vengano gli alti e bassi. E te lo spiego io, il perché. Perché ti svegli di notte, improvvisamente, credendo che sia stato un brutto sogno, perché tutte le volte che squilla il cellulare pensi che sia l'altra, perché  quando sali in auto pensi che anche lei ci è salita, perché quando lo vedi sorridente pensi che stia pensando all'altra, ecc.
> Quando si è traditi, si perdono tutti i riferimenti temporali e non temporali. Sembra di essere entrati in una tromba d'aria, sembra che non ci sia più niente di vero nella tua vita.
> Ti scrivo una frase che ho letto in un libro, non mi ricordo qualee Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l'inconoscibilita dell'altro.
> E l'inconoscibilita dell'altro è devastante, credimi.



Ciao

da scolpire ... 


:amici:


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sbagli e alla grande.
> Lui DEVE capire come stai. Lo dovrebbe capire se si trattasse di una delusione lavorativa, ancor più deve capirlo perché ne è stato lui la causa.
> Tu ti fai carico di perdonare e ti colpevolizzi di non riuscirci con l'atteggiamento di chi non riesce a compiere un dovere.
> Io credo che nella vita ci siano modi diversi di reagire alle batoste una è quella della tristezza e un'altra quella della rabbia.
> ...


Questo è vero. Io ho fatto delle liti pazzesche, ...ehm, ...quasi isteriche. Delle urlate notturne che se ci penso adesso mi vergogno come una ladra. Ma mi sono servite per non implodere.
E comunque non ho perdonato, e credo che non riuscirò a perdonare, almeno per adesso.
In un bel post, Danny spiegava come lui non avesse perdonato, ma avesse compreso. Ecco, questo l'ho fatto. E nel momento in cui me ne sono resa conto, ho incominciato a stare meglio. 
Prova a pensare che anche ai carcerati si dà una seconda possibilità...


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da scolpire ...
> 
> ...


 Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Io ho fatto delle liti pazzesche, ...ehm, ...quasi isteriche. Delle urlate notturne che se ci penso adesso mi vergogno come una ladra. Ma mi sono servite per non implodere.
> E comunque non ho perdonato, e credo che non riuscirò a perdonare, almeno per adesso.
> In un bel post, Danny spiegava come lui non avesse perdonato, ma avesse compreso. Ecco, questo l'ho fatto. E nel momento in cui me ne sono resa conto, ho incominciato a stare meglio.
> Prova a pensare che anche ai carcerati si dà una seconda possibilità...


Oh mica l'ho ammazzato.
Lui le sue possibilità se l'era prese già prima. Continua a viversele per i fatti suoi. Non con me.
Non è detto che non fosse proprio quel che voleva.
Del resto so di essere esigente con le persone, non chiedo per me, ma ho alte aspettative. 
Lui non solo non è stato all'altezza, è sceso proprio nella bassezza.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *Il perdono è l'amore più grande. Devi coltivare le erbacce! *Credo che devi prima pensare a te e poi a voi. Te lo hanno già detto ed è il consiglio migliore. Guarda che può sembrare banale ma erab lo dice sempre: dedicati a te stessa fai tutto ciò che possa farti sentire meglio e più forte. Fai come me fatti un week end fuori con qualcuno, divertiti recupera una passione che col matrimonio hai messo da parte.


E' tutto vero quello che scrivi, verrà il momento anche per questo, credo.  Io già ci  sto provando. Sono sempre stata molto attiva e colma di energie, in questo periodo sento che le forze mi vengono meno.. ma sotto questo profilo combatto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mah scusate se rimango scettica.
> io non sono stata tradita.
> ma capisco, no come se lo avessi vissuto,
> ma capisco tanto che l'eventualità della situazione mi fa orrore.
> ...


Horby, se la definisci solo una frequentazione, nemmeno una relazione il coinvolgimento è diverso. Non si può paragonare ad una storia che dura da più di 20 anni. e poi io non parlo solo di tradimento sessuale.
Nessuno ha mai detto basta un bel colpo di spugna e pensiamo al presente.
e non mi sembra nemmeno di giustificare mio marito. assolutamente.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto come sta andando il week end?


Ciao Palladiano, un clima un tantino più sereno. grazie.
Spero che anche tu stia bene...tra un'immersione e l'altra.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non è che non capisce gli alti e bassi. Non capisce PERCHÉ a te vengano gli alti e bassi. E te lo spiego io, il perché. Perché ti svegli di notte, improvvisamente, credendo che sia stato un brutto sogno, perché tutte le volte che squilla il cellulare pensi che sia l'altra, perché  quando sali in auto pensi che anche lei ci è salita, perché quando lo vedi sorridente pensi che stia pensando all'altra, ecc.
> Quando si è traditi, si perdono tutti i riferimenti temporali e non temporali. Sembra di essere entrati in una tromba d'aria, sembra che non ci sia più niente di vero nella tua vita.
> Ti scrivo una frase che ho letto in un libro, non mi ricordo quale. Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l'inconoscibilita dell'altro.
> E l'inconoscibilita dell'altro è devastante, credimi.


Touché Apollonia. Quoto ogni tua parola. L'unica eccezione e che non mi sveglio di notte ( per mia fortuna).


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sbagli e alla grande.
> Lui DEVE capire come stai. Lo dovrebbe capire se si trattasse di una delusione lavorativa, ancor più deve capirlo perché ne è stato lui la causa.
> Tu ti fai carico di perdonare e ti colpevolizzi di non riuscirci con l'atteggiamento di chi non riesce a compiere un dovere.
> Io credo che nella vita ci siano modi diversi di reagire alle batoste una è quella della tristezza e un'altra quella della rabbia.
> ...


Come si fa a capire ( nel vero senso della parola) qualcosa che un'altra persona sta provando? Puoi solo immaginarlo, ma non lo vivi in prima persona dentro te, 24 ore su 24. E' come voler spiegare i dolori di un parto, ad una donna che non ha figli. Scusa l'esempio forse inadeguato ( mi è venuto così) del resto poi, la soglia del dolore è soggettiva, così come l'intensità del dolore di fronte ad un tradimento, non siamo fatti con lo stampo, ci sono troppe variabili ( età, durata del rapporto, figli, coinvolgimento personale).
Per quanto riguarda la rabbia, io forse non la esterno, come dici tu. Ma non è il sentimento che sento predominante, ora.
grazie Brunetta


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Io ho fatto delle liti pazzesche, ...ehm, ...quasi isteriche. Delle urlate notturne che se ci penso adesso mi vergogno come una ladra. Ma mi sono servite per non implodere.
> E comunque non ho perdonato, e credo che non riuscirò a perdonare, almeno per adesso.
> In un bel post,* Danny spiegava come lui non avesse perdonato, ma avesse compreso. Ecco, questo l'ho fatto. E nel momento in cui me ne sono resa conto, ho incominciato a stare meglio.
> Prova a pensare che anche ai carcerati si dà una seconda possibilità...*


Si, ho riflettuto anche su questo aspetto... ma credo che per me sia ancora presto, per riuscire ad elaborare questi concetti.
grazie di cuore Apollonia


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Touché Apollonia. Quoto ogni tua parola. L'unica eccezione e che non mi sveglio di notte ( per mia fortuna).


Sei fortunata. Io mi svegliavo con la tachicardia e la netta sensazione che fosse un sogno. Dopo dieci secondi realizzavo che non era così... E non riuscivo più a dormire.
Però mi era successa la stessa cosa con un lutto. Ed in effetti  il superamento di un tradimento equivale al superamento di un lutto.
Ho letto sopra che ti mancano le forze. Falle andare, quelle forze. Ora non ti servono più. Ne troverai altre più potenti.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Horby, se la definisci solo una frequentazione, nemmeno una relazione il coinvolgimento è diverso. Non si può paragonare ad una storia che dura da più di 20 anni. e poi io non parlo solo di tradimento sessuale.
> Nessuno ha mai detto basta un bel colpo di spugna e pensiamo al presente.
> e non mi sembra nemmeno di giustificare mio marito. assolutamente.


:up:

Penso che non lo giustificherai mai.

Altra cosa e' scegliere di restare insieme per tantissimi motivi.

Impensabile confrontare un matrimonio e decenni insieme ad una relazione saltuaria.

Ci avrei messo  5  minuti   a  sbatterlo fuori senza figli e matrimonio trentennale alle spalle e, problemi economici inerenti.

purtroppo,  anche se i peggiori sono i primi mesi, il ricordo sara' eterno. Fara' meno male ma sara' sempre li a ricordare che lo ha fatto, che ne e' stato capace, che si e' dimenticato di te per un periodo, che ti mentiva.



Tutto questo impedisce di amare come prima, si diventa egoisti, come lo sono stati loro.  Noi pero' abbiamo il diritto di esserlo e di dirlo.

Si torna a stare bene, benissimo, non per loro.    Per noi, per i nostri figli,  per i nostri amici, per la vita in se.

Tradotto,  che tu ci sia o meno io vivo e bene, comunque.


----------



## Eratò (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Come si fa a capire ( nel vero senso della parola) qualcosa che un'altra persona sta provando? Puoi solo immaginarlo, ma non lo vivi in prima persona dentro te, 24 ore su 24. E' come voler spiegare i dolori di un parto, ad una donna che non ha figli. Scusa l'esempio forse inadeguato ( mi è venuto così) del resto poi, la soglia del dolore è soggettiva, così come l'intensità del dolore di fronte ad un tradimento, non siamo fatti con lo stampo, ci sono troppe variabili ( età, durata del rapporto, figli, coinvolgimento personale).
> Per quanto riguarda la rabbia, io forse non la esterno, come dici tu. Ma non è il sentimento che sento predominante, ora.
> grazie Brunetta


A pieno difficile che lo capisca ma glielo devi dire, spiegare ciò che provi....sennò ai suoi occhi apparirai come unache fa drammi senza motivo, che soffre mentre "ha vinto" lei....solo così potete approfondire veramente, comunicando


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Come si fa a capire ( nel vero senso della parola) qualcosa che un'altra persona sta provando? Puoi solo immaginarlo, ma non lo vivi in prima persona dentro te, 24 ore su 24. E' come voler spiegare i dolori di un parto, ad una donna che non ha figli. Scusa l'esempio forse inadeguato ( mi è venuto così) del resto poi, la soglia del dolore è soggettiva, così come l'intensità del dolore di fronte ad un tradimento, non siamo fatti con lo stampo, ci sono troppe variabili ( età, durata del rapporto, figli, coinvolgimento personale).
> Per quanto riguarda la rabbia, io forse non la esterno, come dici tu. Ma non è il sentimento che sento predominante, ora.
> grazie Brunetta


Ho parlato della rabbia perché non è il mio modo spontaneo di reagire, il mio modo spontaneo è il dolore e la tristezza.
Ho imparato che la rabbia dà invece una grande energia, forza e autostima.
Per indole o educazione succede più spesso alle donne di non riuscire a sentire ed esprimere la rabbia e di tendere più a colpevolizzarsi e di domandarsi in quale modo si è potuto essere causa di quanto è successo.
E' un retaggio antico quello che porta a domandarsi se non si ha provocato la violenza o se non si è state abbastanza, per qualche aspetto, per "tenersi il marito".
Anche qui a volte escono in controluce, quando non esplicitamente, pensieri del genere.
Io credo che sia sbagliato perché, in qualunque situazione ci si trovi, si può sempre ed è doveroso esprimere l'insoddisfazione e non agirla come fanno bambini e adolescenti.
Per me è il minimo che è dovuto a chi condivide la vita.
Ma se non si ha questo chiaro pensiero scatta subito l'auto-colpevolizzazione che finisce per essere più del tradito che del traditore.
Se il traditore, come spesso avviene, si è già creato proprie spiegazioni e giustificazioni, reagirà pretendendo perdono ed oblio perché si sentirà quello che in fondo aveva le sue buone ragioni.
In termini più semplici si finisce "cornuti e mazziati" :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sei fortunata. Io mi svegliavo con la tachicardia e la netta sensazione che fosse un sogno. Dopo dieci secondi realizzavo che non era così... E non riuscivo più a dormire.
> Però mi era successa la stessa cosa con un lutto. Ed in effetti  il superamento di un tradimento equivale al superamento di un lutto.
> Ho letto sopra che ti mancano le forze. Falle andare, quelle forze. Ora non ti servono più. Ne troverai altre più potenti.
> Un abbraccio!


Uguale.
 Poi avviene che al risveglio si trovi consolante che tutto sia già avvenuto e che quel dolore sia già stato provato: è la ferita che si sta cicatrizzando.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si, ho riflettuto anche su questo aspetto... ma credo che per me sia ancora presto, per riuscire ad elaborare questi concetti.
> grazie di cuore Apollonia


come va con la bilancia?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sei fortunata. Io mi svegliavo con la tachicardia e la netta sensazione che fosse un sogno. Dopo dieci secondi realizzavo che non era così... E non riuscivo più a dormire.
> Però mi era successa la stessa cosa con un lutto. Ed in effetti  il superamento di un tradimento equivale al superamento di un lutto.
> Ho letto sopra che ti mancano le forze. Falle andare, quelle forze. Ora non ti servono più. Ne troverai altre più potenti.
> Un abbraccio!


Ho letto che il tradimento è paragonabile ad un lutto, e l'iter di accettazione/superamento, è simile. 
Eppure il lutto ci priva di una persona per sempre...forse dopo un tradimento "perdiamo" quella persona che avevamo accanto, perché di certo non potrà mai più essere quella di prima, e nemmeno noi..


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Penso che non lo giustificherai mai.
> 
> ...


*neretto : *per forza di cose, impossibile :up:

penso anch'io che sia impossibile scordarlo. Peccato che non si possano resettare certi avvenimenti devastanti della nostra vita. 
Che tu ci sia o meno io vivo e bene, comunque : presuppone che non ci sia la voglia di ricucire il rapporto.. significa che si accetta una convivenza pacifica.. non è quello che voglio...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A pieno difficile che lo capisca* ma glielo devi dire, spiegare ciò che provi....*sennò ai suoi occhi apparirai come unache fa drammi senza motivo, che soffre mentre "ha vinto" lei....solo così potete approfondire veramente, comunicando


Grazie Erato'
Si, io mi sforzo di spiegare quello che provo. 
Non sono una che fa drammi senza motivo, lui lo sa. Sono sempre stata equilibrata, solare. Certo, il dialogo non deve mancare, questo l'ho messo nelle mie "nuove" priorità.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto : *per forza di cose, impossibile :up:
> 
> penso anch'io che sia impossibile scordarlo. Peccato che non si possano resettare certi avvenimenti devastanti della nostra vita.
> Che tu ci sia o meno io vivo e bene, comunque : presuppone che non ci sia la voglia di ricucire il rapporto.. significa che si accetta una convivenza pacifica.. non è quello che voglio...


Dipende.  Per me significa che lui e' stato capace di tradirmi per cinque anni.  Che non posso appunto cancellare il passato.  Che anche se adesso tutto va bene questo e'.

Non e' questione di convivenza pacifica,  noi non abbiamo mai litigato, bomba a parte, dove litigavo solo io e lui taceva.

A parole mi ama, a fatti mi vizia, mi aiuta, mi coccola, ma questo non toglie che abbia tradito.

tieni conto che io e lui abbiamo 61 anni.

Se dimenticare non si puo' che si fa?

O sì lascia o ci si convive.  _Io cerco di viverla al meglio.  Perdonare mai e poi mai. Impossibile.  Pero'  non pesa piu' come i primi mesi.
Mio marito pero', almeno il post tradimento lo ha gestito bene, non si e' mai sognato di trovarsi una scusante o addebitarmi  qualcosa, anzi, tutt'altro.   
_
Conoscendomi sapeva che non sono tipo da mendicare niente e che lo avrei mandato via all'istante.  

Io non gli ho certo risparmiato niente di niente dopo.  E' stato male, molto male, in certi momenti piu' di me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ho letto che il tradimento è paragonabile ad un lutto, e l'iter di accettazione/superamento, è simile.
> Eppure il lutto ci priva di una persona per sempre...forse dopo un tradimento "perdiamo" quella persona che avevamo accanto, perché di certo non potrà mai più essere quella di prima, e nemmeno noi..


A secondo del tipo di tradimento può morire la relazione che credevamo di avere, noi stessi come eravamo prima del tradimento e essere violentata la nostra vita precedente.
Altroché se è un lutto.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A secondo del tipo di tradimento può morire la relazione che credevamo di avere, noi stessi come eravamo prima del tradimento e essere violentata la nostra vita precedente.
> Altroché se è un lutto.


:up:


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

quello che incide tanto nell'elaborazione è, come viene concepito il tradimento. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sbagli e alla grande.
> Lui DEVE capire come stai. Lo dovrebbe capire se si trattasse di una delusione lavorativa, ancor più deve capirlo perché ne è stato lui la causa.
> Tu ti fai carico di perdonare e ti colpevolizzi di non riuscirci con l'atteggiamento di chi non riesce a compiere un dovere.
> Io credo che nella vita ci siano modi diversi di reagire alle batoste una è quella della tristezza e un'altra quella della rabbia.
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Si, ho riflettuto anche su questo aspetto... ma credo che per me sia ancora presto, per riuscire ad elaborare questi concetti.
> grazie di cuore Apollonia


Si, decisamente si. Però ogni tanto pensaci...


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho parlato della rabbia perché non è il mio modo spontaneo di reagire, il mio modo spontaneo è il dolore e la tristezza.
> Ho imparato che la rabbia dà invece una grande energia, forza e autostima.
> Per indole o educazione succede più spesso alle donne di non riuscire a sentire ed esprimere la rabbia e di tendere più a colpevolizzarsi e di domandarsi in quale modo si è potuto essere causa di quanto è successo.
> E' un retaggio antico quello che porta a domandarsi se non si ha provocato la violenza o se non si è state abbastanza, per qualche aspetto, per "tenersi il marito".
> ...


Quoto, e non posso darti verde!


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ho letto che il tradimento è paragonabile ad un lutto, e l'iter di accettazione/superamento, è simile.
> Eppure il lutto ci priva di una persona per sempre...forse dopo un tradimento "perdiamo" quella persona che avevamo accanto, perché di certo non potrà mai più essere quella di prima, e nemmeno noi..


Esatto! Lui non sarà più il LUI, ma sarà un uomo con le sue debolezze, e tu sarai una donna estremamente più forte di prima. Diventerai una roccia, prima di quelle che si sbriciolano, poi, a poco apoco diventerai granitica.
Se leggerai il libro di Recalciati, troverai questa similitudine del lutto spiegata molto bene.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto : *per forza di cose, impossibile :up:
> 
> penso anch'io che sia impossibile scordarlo. Peccato che non si possano resettare certi avvenimenti devastanti della nostra vita.
> *Che tu ci sia o meno io vivo e bene, comunque *: presuppone che non ci sia la voglia di ricucire il rapporto.. significa che si accetta una convivenza pacifica.. non è quello che voglio...


No, non si possono dimenticare. Così come non si possono dimenticare altre cose.
Ma prova a pensarci. Se pensi all'evento X doloroso dela tua vita, senti lo stesso dolore di quando è successo? No. È molto sfumato ora rispetto ad allora. E credo che succederà lo stesso con il tradimento. Il tempo è un gran dottore, si dice. Sarà retorico, ma è cosi. Quanto tempo? Non è dato di sapere prima, purtroppo.

Neretto : invece qui sta la chiave di volta per superare. Tu devi stare bene A PRESCINDERE da lui. Ci ho messo un sacco di tempo a capire questo. Non ti dico le 'sgridate' della psicologa, ma alla fine è arrivata da sola, questa consapevolezza. Che non vuol dire non star bene con l'altro o non voler ricucire. Significa star bene con se stesse. Ri-centrarsi.
Significa sè-pararsi. Cioè proteggere il sè. 
Ma sono sicura che c'è la farai.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende.  Per me significa che lui e' stato capace di tradirmi per cinque anni.  Che non posso appunto cancellare il passato.  Che anche se adesso tutto va bene questo e'.
> 
> Non e' questione di convivenza pacifica,  noi non abbiamo mai litigato, bomba a parte, dove litigavo solo io e lui taceva.
> 
> ...


Brava, brava, brava!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Brava, brava, brava!



Grazie. Nella vita meglio accontentarsi.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Nella vita meglio accontentarsi.


Si, bisogna godere della cose che la vita ci offre. Prendere il meglio da ogni situazione. Ma l'ho capito adesso, dopo anni, anni, e anni di seghe mentali!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho parlato della rabbia perché non è il mio modo spontaneo di reagire, il mio modo spontaneo è il dolore e la tristezza.
> Ho imparato che la rabbia dà invece una grande energia, forza e autostima.
> Per indole o educazione succede più spesso alle donne di non riuscire a sentire ed esprimere la rabbia e di tendere più a colpevolizzarsi e di domandarsi in quale modo si è potuto essere causa di quanto è successo.
> E' un retaggio antico quello che porta a domandarsi se non si ha provocato la violenza o se non si è state abbastanza, per qualche aspetto, per "tenersi il marito".
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, quando parli della rabbia. Come ho scritto prima non è un sentimento che allo stato attuale predomina. Peccato, forse starei meglio. Ma è un fatto credo, culturale/caratteriale. Così quello di farsi sempre carico dei problemi degli altri : figli, genitori, amici. 
In ogni caso, ritengo di essere in grado di manifestare la mia insoddisfazione, di certo non mi voglio auto-colpevolizzare.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto! Lui non sarà più il LUI, ma sarà un uomo con le sue debolezze, e tu sarai una donna estremamente più forte di prima. Diventerai una roccia, prima di quelle che si sbriciolano, poi, a poco apoco diventerai granitica.
> Se leggerai il libro di Recalciati, troverai questa similitudine del lutto spiegata molto bene.


:up:... sarò l'Everest!
il libro di Recalciati che citi è : Non è più come prima. Elogio del perdono nella vita amorosa ?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non si possono dimenticare. Così come non si possono dimenticare altre cose.
> Ma prova a pensarci. Se pensi all'evento X doloroso dela tua vita, senti lo stesso dolore di quando è successo? No. È molto sfumato ora rispetto ad allora. E credo che succederà lo stesso con il tradimento. Il tempo è un gran dottore, si dice. Sarà retorico, ma è cosi. Quanto tempo? Non è dato di sapere prima, purtroppo.
> 
> Neretto : invece qui sta la chiave di volta per superare. Tu devi stare bene A PRESCINDERE da lui. Ci ho messo un sacco di tempo a capire questo. Non ti dico le 'sgridate' della psicologa, ma alla fine è arrivata da sola, questa consapevolezza. Che non vuol dire non star bene con l'altro o non voler ricucire. Significa star bene con se stesse. Ri-centrarsi.
> ...


Certo, il tempo è un ottimo alleato. Occorre solo aver pazienza. 
e soprattutto, star bene...a prescindere da lui. Questo è il primo punto su cui lavorare.
Ri-centrarsi ! 
un abbraccio a te


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come va con la bilancia?


un pochino meglio, grazie perplesso


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> :up:... sarò l'Everest!
> il libro di Recalciati che citi è : Non è più come prima. Elogio del perdono nella vita amorosa ?


Ciao,

il libro è quello, vedo poi che tu citi Risè nella tua firma. Niente male, lo conosco personalmente.

Junghiano, come Recalcati.

Condivido con te il senso di disagio di dover convivere con l'idea di essere stata, nella migliore delle ipotesi una volta sola, "cornuta", e che questo non cambierà mai e non potrà mai essere cancellato nemmeno in un percorso di rinascita.

Ma - come dice Recalcati - niente è più come prima, ma può essere anche meglio.

Dal mio piccolo osservatorio, oggi la quantità di felicità circolante tende ad aumentare e la qualità del nostro rapporto è decisamente migliorata.

Perché non si tradisce se va tutto bene. E - come ho imparato - a volte il tradimento segna la fine di un amore, ma a volte segna l'inizio di un amore vero, sulle macerie di un'illusione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una punta di "bestialità" è vero che può essere rimasta attaccata addosso a noi uomini. Sarebbe quello che prosaicamente intendiamo dire quando sosteniamo che per l'uomo il sesso è questione più fisica che mentale. (Che poi su questo io dissento perché dico che l'impulso iniziale è più fisico ma poi l'atto è molto mentale almeno per me). Sul resto fantastica spero che tu abbia torto perché è avvilente. Pensare che una donna consideri il marito un figlio maggiore presuppone a mio modo di vedere che il suddetto marito abbia fatto annegare il rapporto di coppia. Se un uomo fa sentire la propria donna desiderata e amata non dovrebbe succedere che diventi un surrogato o peggio un portafogli più o meno gonfio


Mi allaccio a questo post ed ad altri per dire una paio di cose.
Ci sono diversi aspetti della sessualità che bisogna tenere in conto.
Uno di questi aspetti è l'educazione.
L'educazione che viene data rispetto al sesso, almeno in Italia, ma tanto qui siamo, è genericamente assai diversa per l'uomo rispetto alla donna.
Parliamo fuori dai denti e tiriamo pure fuori un po' di quei luoghi comuni che tutti disprezzano ma da cui spesso siamo condizionati:
All'uomo viene generalmente insegnato che, rifiutando un rapporto sessuale proposto dalla donna, fa la figura dell'impotente o può essere ritenuto omosessuale.
Se l'uomo non ci prova con la donna, questa subito pensa di non piacergli, perchè GLI UOMINI CI PROVANO SEMPRE CON TUTTE, tranne che con quelle davvero poco avvenenti. 
Se invece è la donna a rifiutare un rapporto sessuale, questo accresce la stima che ha l'uomo in lei.
Perchè sta dimostrando di essere una donna di specchiata moralità.
Se invece te la molla subito è una poco di buono.
Queste le regole che valgono prima del matrimonio.
Cosa succede dopo?
Tana liberi tutti perchè il sacro vincolo legittima la copula, verrebbe fatto di pensare...
e invece no.
I condizionamenti sono tutti ancora lì.
Quindi l'uomo è una BBBBestia e la donna ha da essere angelicata poichè essa è Madre e deve rappresentare la purezza.
Ora, sembra un'esagerazione... invece: io ho parlato con tante donne e il succo è spesso quello.
L'uomo ha desiderio sessuale a prescindere e la moglie è quella con cui si congiunge perchè così si deve o non ha di meglio.
La moglie inoltre... con il passare degli anni si sente spesso meno sicura della propria avvenenza e timorosa, scettica a volte, del fatto che il marito provi desiderio SPECIFICATAMENTE di lei.
Insomma, dopo che un uomo ti ha visto in travaglio o con la sindrome influenzale o con la gastroenterite, non può mica vederti come un tempo... non sei più ai suoi occhi la bella fanciulla che usciva la sera con lui sempre al massimo della forma.
Però sei diventata Madre e Moglie, una figura che, pur avendo perso gli aspetti intriganti della gioventù... ha un ruolo assolutamente centrale nella famiglia, talmente importante che l'altro viene a cadere come una foglia in autunno.
Del resto quel ruolo ha fatto il suo tempo a primavera, epoca di corteggiamento, e avvicinato a quello attuale pare anche fuori luogo.
Lontana l'idea che il marito possa desiderarla e patire della mancanza di reciprocità in quanto mancanza di amore.
A leggere così pare una somma di stronzate eppure... sono il sunto di confidenze, parole, voci... perchè del sesso si parla spesso più fuori che dentro il matrimonio.
E' chiaro come la somma di tutte queste cose non dette, allontani dall'atto sessuale.
L'uomo d'altro canto vive questa fase della vita diversamente.
La moglie non è più la ragazza da sedurre, ma quella che, (tanto brava donna, eh?) non te la da più.
Ecco... solo che fin qui si è parlato di sesso.
E se si parlasse anche di amore?


----------



## Apollonia (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il libro è quello, vedo poi che tu citi Risè nella tua firma. Niente male, lo conosco personalmente.
> 
> ...


Divì, sei divina! Quoto tutto!


----------



## Apollonia (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi allaccio a questo post ed ad altri per dire una paio di cose.
> Ci sono diversi aspetti della sessualità che bisogna tenere in conto.
> Uno di questi aspetti è l'educazione.
> L'educazione che viene data rispetto al sesso, almeno in Italia, ma tanto qui siamo, è genericamente assai diversa per l'uomo rispetto alla donna.
> ...


Madonna Santa, Sbri! Ne parlavo proprio ieri con un amico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Madonna Santa, Sbri! Ne parlavo proprio ieri con un amico...


Ma secondo me il problema dopo un po' nelle coppie è che l'amore:
- è finito
- non c'è mai stato
- c'è ancora ma è in soffitta: perchè mai andarlo a tirar fuori, spolverarlo, dargli aria? Sono cose da ragazzi e noi siamo adulti, abbiamo tante cose importanti, preoccupazioni, impegni...


Poi, si scopre un amore nuovo e si ritorna ragazzi...


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il problema dopo un po' nelle coppie è che l'amore:
> - è finito
> - non c'è mai stato
> - c'è ancora ma è in soffitta: perchè mai andarlo a tirar fuori, spolverarlo, dargli aria? Sono cose da ragazzi e noi siamo adulti, abbiamo tante cose importanti, preoccupazioni, impegni...
> ...


Ne ho data un po' in giro, ma ancora non te ne posso dare ....

VERDE!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il problema dopo un po' nelle coppie è che l'amore:
> - è finito
> - non c'è mai stato
> - c'è ancora ma è in soffitta: perchè mai andarlo a tirar fuori, spolverarlo, dargli aria? Sono cose da ragazzi e noi siamo adulti, abbiamo tante cose importanti, preoccupazioni, impegni...
> ...


Sul sesso non sono molto d'accordo però bisogna vedere sempre l'esperienza limitata delle proprie frequentazioni. Intendo le mie.
Per l'amore concordo.
Purtroppo spesso penso che non ci sia mai stato.
E' pieno di gente che non si capisce perché si sia sposata.
Cioè si capisce: si vuole stare in coppia, s non si litiga si resta in coppia un bel po', dopo un bel po' non resta che sposarsi e poi la festa è bella e poi con due stipendi si possono fare tante cose, da soli mica tanto e poi che altro vuoi fare, non vorrai correre il rischio di stare solo/a e se poi hai il mal di pancia non hai nessuno che ti fa una camomilla.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il problema dopo un po' nelle coppie è che l'amore:
> - è finito
> - non c'è mai stato
> - c'è ancora ma è in soffitta: perchè mai andarlo a tirar fuori, spolverarlo, dargli aria? Sono cose da ragazzi e noi siamo adulti, abbiamo tante cose importanti, preoccupazioni, impegni...
> ...





Divì ha detto:


> Ne ho data un po' in giro, ma ancora non te ne posso dare ....
> 
> VERDE!


Idem! Doppio verde!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il libro è quello, *vedo poi che tu citi Risè nella tua firma. Niente male, lo conosco personalmente.
> *
> ...


Ciao Divi, Risè l'ho "incontrato" per caso in rete, un po' di tempo fa. Mi ha incuriosita e seguo spesso il suo blog personale. Sicuramente ora leggerò il suo libro, ( quello indicatomi Apollonia).
Tutto ciò che scrivi è estremamente incoraggiante, immagino che anche per te il percorso sia stato arduo, difficile e non privo di difficoltà... Grazie


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi allaccio a questo post ed ad altri per dire una paio di cose.
> Ci sono diversi aspetti della sessualità che bisogna tenere in conto.
> Uno di questi aspetti è l'educazione.
> L'educazione che viene data rispetto al sesso, almeno in Italia, ma tanto qui siamo, è genericamente assai diversa per l'uomo rispetto alla donna.
> ...


Grazie Sbriciolata !
Avevo scritto una risposta lunghissima ma sono andata probabilmente in timeout. 
Cerco di riscrivere l'essenziale.
In sostanza concordo che l'educazione che abbiamo ricevuto (almeno parlo per la mia generazione) rispetto al sesso vede due posizioni ben distinte per quanto riguarda l'uomo e la donna. Forse le nuove leve hanno superato e stravolto  certe regole, ma questo è dovuto anche all'evoluzione del nucleo famigliare, alla mancanza di riferimenti stabili, ed ai modelli che i media propinano.
Le confidenze di cui parli, raccolte parlando con altre donne, sono capitate anche a me...e non sono una somma di stronzate. 
....e si, iniziamo adesso a  parlare d'amore!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il problema dopo un po' nelle coppie è che l'amore:
> *- è finito
> - non c'è mai stato
> - c'è ancora ma è in soffitta: perchè mai andarlo a tirar fuori, spolverarlo, dargli aria? Sono cose da ragazzi e noi siamo adulti, abbiamo tante cose importanti, preoccupazioni, impegni...
> ...


è finito : spesso finisce, o meglio si passa dall'amore all'affetto, alla riconoscenza, diventa tutto così abitudinario e monotono.. quando magari basterebbe entrare in soffitta, spostare qualche vecchio risentimento, insoddisfazione, e rispolverarlo, e riscoprire qualcosa di bello, che darebbe una luce diversa alle nostre giornate.. ( magari alleviando anche preoccupazioni, e alleggerendo gli impegni...)
se l'amore non c'è mai stato... è grave..


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (4 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sul sesso non sono molto d'accordo però bisogna vedere sempre l'esperienza limitata delle proprie frequentazioni. Intendo le mie.
> Per l'amore concordo.
> Purtroppo spesso penso che non ci sia mai stato.
> *E' pieno di gente che non si capisce perché si sia sposata.
> ...


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Come stai fiordiloto?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come stai fiordiloto?


Buongiorno Palladiano
Da alcuni giorni mi sembra di stare un po' meglio. Sensazione strana da comprendere : ho come l'impressione di essere più distaccata mentalmente dai pensieri che mi assillano. Forse sono stata più occupata del solito, o più concentrata su me stessa; spero non sia una percezione passeggera, ma piuttosto un ...nuovo inizio. (Non mi illudo)


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Buongiorno Palladiano
> Da alcuni giorni mi sembra di stare un po' meglio. Sensazione strana da comprendere : ho come l'impressione di essere più distaccata mentalmente dai pensieri che mi assillano. Forse sono stata più occupata del solito, o più concentrata su me stessa; spero non sia una percezione passeggera, ma piuttosto un ...nuovo inizio. (Non mi illudo)


No meglio non fare il quadro più grande della cornice. Vivi giorno x giorno. È positivo che tu ti stia concentrando su di te.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *No meglio non fare il quadro più grande della cornice*. Vivi giorno x giorno. È positivo che tu ti stia concentrando su di te.


neretto : bellissima metafora!
Si, meglio vivere giorno per giorno almeno al momento. Ho come la sensazione che per proteggermi dalla sofferenza, dal dolore che inizialmente sono stati devastanti, sia proprio necessario concentrarmi su me stessa, così come molti utenti hanno scritto nel mio thread, è proprio vero che c'è un tempo per tutto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (8 Novembre 2014)

Alcuni giorni fa, ho partecipato ad una rentrée con vecchi compagni di scuola. Ci si perde di vista, c'è chi cambia città, chi si è trasferito  all'estero, (abbiamo anche subìto una perdita qualche anno fa, di un caro amico), ma poi grazie ad Internet, o a qualche incontro casuale, succede di ritrovarsi.
Per farla breve, alcune mie compagne era da circa vent'anni che non le vedevo. Grandi abbracci, baci : come sei bella, non sei cambiata ( balle! ) e poi mostriamo freneticamente le foto dei nostri smartphone : mio figlio, mia figlia, il cane, il gatto, la mia casa, l'ufficio, le vacanze, il viaggio, etc. etc. e poi dopo un bicchiere di prosecco che scalda gli animi dove si va a parare ?... Si parla di coppie, di uomini, di donne, della propria vita..
Ebbene : un bilancio a dir poco disastrosooooo ! Mi rendo conto, che praticamente, quasi  *tutti sono separati*, alcuni hanno un nuovo compagno/a , altri sono single, ( non felici) insomma su una ventina di persone, eravamo in due, ( donne) ancora sposate.. *l'amore ha preso il volo ?!*


----------



## ivanl (8 Novembre 2014)

In classe di mio figlio (elementari) piu' della meta' dei bimbi ha genitori separati (e sono in 29) :unhappy:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (8 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> In classe di mio figlio (elementari) piu' della meta' dei bimbi ha genitori separati (e sono in 29) :unhappy:


fa riflettere...


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Alcuni giorni fa, ho partecipato ad una rentrée con vecchi compagni di scuola. Ci si perde di vista, c'è chi cambia città, chi si è trasferito  all'estero, (abbiamo anche subìto una perdita qualche anno fa, di un caro amico), ma poi grazie ad Internet, o a qualche incontro casuale, succede di ritrovarsi.
> Per farla breve, alcune mie compagne era da circa vent'anni che non le vedevo. Grandi abbracci, baci : come sei bella, non sei cambiata ( balle! ) e poi mostriamo freneticamente le foto dei nostri smartphone : mio figlio, mia figlia, il cane, il gatto, la mia casa, l'ufficio, le vacanze, il viaggio, etc. etc. e poi dopo un bicchiere di prosecco che scalda gli animi dove si va a parare ?... Si parla di coppie, di uomini, di donne, della propria vita..
> Ebbene : un bilancio a dir poco disastrosooooo ! Mi rendo conto, che praticamente, quasi  *tutti sono separati*, alcuni hanno un nuovo compagno/a , altri sono single, ( non felici) insomma su una ventina di persone, eravamo in due, ( donne) ancora sposate.. *l'amore ha preso il volo ?!*



A me e' capitato lo scorso anno di essere con altre sette donne, in sala da ballo, tutte separate!


----------



## aristocat (8 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Alcuni giorni fa, ho partecipato ad una rentrée con vecchi compagni di scuola. Ci si perde di vista, c'è chi cambia città, chi si è trasferito  all'estero, (abbiamo anche subìto una perdita qualche anno fa, di un caro amico), ma poi grazie ad Internet, o a qualche incontro casuale, succede di ritrovarsi.
> Per farla breve, alcune mie compagne era da circa vent'anni che non le vedevo. Grandi abbracci, baci : come sei bella, non sei cambiata ( balle! ) e poi mostriamo freneticamente le foto dei nostri smartphone : mio figlio, mia figlia, il cane, il gatto, la mia casa, l'ufficio, le vacanze, il viaggio, etc. etc. e poi dopo un bicchiere di prosecco che scalda gli animi dove si va a parare ?... Si parla di coppie, di uomini, di donne, della propria vita..
> Ebbene : un bilancio a dir poco disastrosooooo ! Mi rendo conto, che praticamente, quasi  *tutti sono separati*, alcuni hanno un nuovo compagno/a , altri sono single, ( non felici) insomma su una ventina di persone, eravamo in due, ( donne) ancora sposate.. *l'amore ha preso il volo ?!*


Oh my gosh


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me e' capitato lo scorso anno di essere con altre sette donne, in sala da ballo, tutte separate!


 



aristocat ha detto:


> Oh my gosh


Eh si...a quanto pare questa è la situazione un po' ovunque, che tristezza !


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Buongiorno Palladiano
> Da alcuni giorni mi sembra di stare un po' meglio. Sensazione strana da comprendere : ho come l'impressione di essere più distaccata mentalmente dai pensieri che mi assillano. Forse sono stata più occupata del solito, o più concentrata su me stessa; spero non sia una percezione passeggera, ma piuttosto un ...nuovo inizio. (Non mi illudo)


Cioa! Sono entrata soprattutto per vedere come stavi.
Felicissima di leggere le tue parole!
Quello che stai provando è l'inizio della risalita: cadrai ancora, probabilmente, ma ti rialzerai sempre più determinata, finché un giorno arriverai in cima! 
Sono sicura che ce la farai! Sembra impossibile all'inizio, vero?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Cioa! Sono entrata soprattutto per vedere come stavi.*
> Felicissima di leggere le tue parole!
> Quello che stai provando è l'inizio della risalita: cadrai ancora, probabilmente, ma ti rialzerai sempre più determinata, finché un giorno arriverai in cima!
> Sono sicura che ce la farai! Sembra impossibile all'inizio, vero?


Grazie di cuore Apollonia per il gentil pensiero ! :forza:
Spero sia così. Che sia l'inizio della risalita, e spero di non cadere troppe volte.
Mi sento strana però, è come se mi trattenessi ( probabilmente per proteggermi) è come se avessi messo dei paletti nei confronti di mio marito, allo stato attuale pur essendo sempre convinta di voler ricucire il rapporto, sono molto prudente, contengo/limito  anche eventuali slanci di affetto : ma non lo faccio di proposito.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore Apollonia per il gentil pensiero ! :forza:
> Spero sia così. Che sia l'inizio della risalita, e spero di non cadere troppe volte.
> Mi sento strana però, è come se mi trattenessi ( probabilmente per proteggermi) è come se avessi messo dei paletti nei confronti di mio marito, allo stato attuale pur essendo sempre convinta di voler ricucire il rapporto, sono molto prudente, contengo/limito  anche eventuali slanci di affetto : ma non lo faccio di proposito.



Fa tutto parte del percorso di "ricucitura".
Il distacco emotivo è una bella trovata dell'animo per proteggersi e guarda che funziona!
Così come gli slanci di affetto: quando ne hai voglia li esprimi perché fa piacere a te, quello che gratifica lui sarà sempre secondario di qui in poi!
Forza e avanti così! :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Fa tutto parte del percorso di "ricucitura".
> *Il distacco emotivo è una bella trovata dell'animo per proteggersi e guarda che funziona!*
> Così come gli slanci di affetto: quando ne hai voglia li esprimi perché fa piacere a te, quello che gratifica lui sarà sempre secondario di qui in poi!
> Forza e avanti così! :up:


Grazie Diletta   Inizio a credere che funzioni veramente.
 Come dicevo, inizio a stare un po' meglio, quindi anche il mio umore è sicuramente in salita, si respira un'aria non dico serena, ma quanto meno non c'è più quella tensione da tagliare con il coltello.  Non mi va di tornare sempre sull'argomento con mio marito, lo evito proprio perché meno ci penso e meglio sto.
 Però a volte mi chiedo e su questo mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con voi ( che ci siete già passate...) non vorrei che mio marito pensasse : " ecco è fatta, sta superando, sta risalendo", scusate, non è facile da spiegare, non voglio passare la mia vita a sbattergli in faccia ciò che ha fatto, ma non vorrei nemmeno che desse tutto per scontato..


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta   Inizio a credere che funzioni veramente.
> Come dicevo, inizio a stare un po' meglio, quindi anche il mio umore è sicuramente in salita, si respira un'aria non dico serena, ma quanto meno non c'è più quella tensione da tagliare con il coltello.  Non mi va di tornare sempre sull'argomento con mio marito, lo evito proprio perché meno ci penso e meglio sto.
> Però a volte mi chiedo e su questo mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con voi ( che ci siete già passate...) non vorrei che mio marito pensasse : " ecco è fatta, sta superando, sta risalendo", scusate, non è facile da spiegare, non voglio passare la mia vita a sbattergli in faccia ciò che ha fatto, ma non vorrei nemmeno che desse tutto per scontato..



Loro, i traditori, detestano parlarne.  Ovvio che sperano sempre di averla fatta franca.  Noi ci stanchiamo di fare domande, di parlare con chi risponde a monosillabe,  di chi apparentemente vorrebbe dimenticare,  non sappiamo neppure  noi cosa vorremmo sentirci dire,  in pratica e' stato detto tutto il dicibile,  il resto non lo sapremo mai.  

Con il passare dei mesi degli anni, fa meno male ma il ricordo e' e resta quotidiano. 

Sta a noi accettarlo o andarcene. Magari solo mentalmente.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Fiordiloto ti leggo senza intervenire perché non ho esperienza x dare consigli. Ma già lo sai che tifo x te


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Loro, i traditori, detestano parlarne.  Ovvio che sperano sempre di averla fatta franca.  Noi ci stanchiamo di fare domande, di parlare con chi risponde a monosillabe,  di chi apparentemente vorrebbe dimenticare,  non sappiamo neppure  noi cosa vorremmo sentirci dire,  in pratica e' stato detto tutto il dicibile,  il resto non lo sapremo mai.
> 
> Con il passare dei mesi degli anni, fa meno male ma il ricordo e' e resta quotidiano.
> 
> Sta a noi accettarlo o andarcene. Magari solo mentalmente.


Grazie disincantata. Non è nelle mie corde,  l'ho scritto sopra, passare il resto dei miei giorni a fargli domande, lo faccio per un MIO interesse, per non rigirare ulteriormente il coltello nella piaga. Anche se sarebbe un modo per fargli comprendere che di certo, non si dimentica, né si accantona la situazione e soprattutto, non sarà mai più la stessa persona a miei occhi questo è palese.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto ti leggo senza intervenire perché non ho esperienza x dare consigli. Ma già lo sai che tifo x te


grazie


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie disincantata. Non è nelle mie corde, è l'ho scritto sopra, passare il resto dei miei giorni a fargli domande, lo faccio per un MIO interesse, per non rigirare ulteriormente il coltello nella piaga. Anche se sarebbe un modo per fargli comprendere che di certo, non si dimentica, né di accantona la situazione e soprattutto, non sarà mai più la stessa persona a miei occhi questo è palese.


Che tristezza però .....mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta   Inizio a credere che funzioni veramente.
> Come dicevo, inizio a stare un po' meglio, quindi anche il mio umore è sicuramente in salita, si respira un'aria non dico serena, ma quanto meno non c'è più quella tensione da tagliare con il coltello.  Non mi va di tornare sempre sull'argomento con mio marito, lo evito proprio perché meno ci penso e meglio sto.
> Però a volte mi chiedo e su questo mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con voi ( che ci siete già passate...) non vorrei che mio marito pensasse : " ecco è fatta, sta superando, sta risalendo", scusate, non è facile da spiegare, non voglio passare la mia vita a sbattergli in faccia ciò che ha fatto, ma non vorrei nemmeno che desse tutto per scontato..


Certo che lo pensa!!!
Il mio (deficiente) pensava così. Quando ha visto la raccomandata dell'avvocato ha capito che si era sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Alcuni giorni fa, ho partecipato ad una rentrée con vecchi compagni di scuola. Ci si perde di vista, c'è chi cambia città, chi si è trasferito  all'estero, (abbiamo anche subìto una perdita qualche anno fa, di un caro amico), ma poi grazie ad Internet, o a qualche incontro casuale, succede di ritrovarsi.
> Per farla breve, alcune mie compagne era da circa vent'anni che non le vedevo. Grandi abbracci, baci : come sei bella, non sei cambiata ( balle! ) e poi mostriamo freneticamente le foto dei nostri smartphone : mio figlio, mia figlia, il cane, il gatto, la mia casa, l'ufficio, le vacanze, il viaggio, etc. etc. e poi dopo un bicchiere di prosecco che scalda gli animi dove si va a parare ?... Si parla di coppie, di uomini, di donne, della propria vita..
> Ebbene : un bilancio a dir poco disastrosooooo ! Mi rendo conto, che praticamente, quasi  *tutti sono separati*, alcuni hanno un nuovo compagno/a , altri sono single, ( non felici) insomma su una ventina di persone, eravamo in due, ( donne) ancora sposate.. *l'amore ha preso il volo ?!*


Ho letto e risposto prima al thread dove si chiede (per l'ennesima volta) se un tradito può tradire e dove sono isolata nel dire che da tradita, e ora libera, non mi sento di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.
Mi è stato risposto che non sono affari miei.
Ma come si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto e risposto prima al thread dove si chiede (per l'ennesima volta) se un tradito può tradire e dove sono isolata nel dire che da tradita, e ora libera, non mi sento di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Mi è stato risposto che non sono affari miei.
> Ma come si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.


Perche' siamo egocentrici?


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto e risposto prima al thread dove si chiede (per l'ennesima volta) se un tradito può tradire e dove sono isolata nel dire che da tradita, e ora libera, non mi sento di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Mi è stato risposto che non sono affari miei.
> Ma come si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.


Non credo che di là ( ma non ho letto né tutto né bene) si contesti la scelta ( la tua ad es.) personale dell'amante di non volete uomini sposati. Sarebbe ridicolo . Piuttosto credo o almeno così ho inteso io che si sostiene che l'amante che va con uno sposato non può essere considerata la colpevole della vicenda traditoria.
Io per esempio sostengo che la responsabilità è tutta di chi, sposato, decide di andare con altri


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non credo che di là ( ma non ho letto né tutto né bene) si contesti la scelta ( la tua ad es.) personale dell'amante di non volete uomini sposati. Sarebbe ridicolo . Piuttosto credo o almeno così ho inteso io che si sostiene che l'amante che va con uno sposato non può essere considerata la colpevole della vicenda traditoria.
> Io per esempio sostengo che la responsabilità è tutta di chi, sposato, decide di andare con altri


anche


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Perche' siamo egocentrici?


Egocentrici, egoisti e immaturi.
Almeno al 50%
L'aspetto romantico passionale ha assunto un peso, per me, spropositato all'interno del matrimonio-famiglia a scapito dell'assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti delle scelte compiute, quindi nei confronti innanzi tutto di noi stessi che abbiamo compiuto libere scelte.
Un tempo (pur caricando troppo e troppo spesso sulla donna il peso di tenere insieme la famiglia nonostante tutto) ci si sposava giovanissimi con la consapevolezza che quella scelta sarebbe stata per la vita.
Questo ha portato all'eccesso di scaricare solo su un membro della coppia (debole economicamente e socialmente) il peso di tutto.
La libertà avrebbe dovuto portare a una ripartizione equa delle responsabilità e dell'impegno.
Invece si è diffuso un'aspettativa di egosoddisfazione che ha portato a deresponsabilizzarsi rispetto alle scelte compiute.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> anche


Perché anche. Fammi capire


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non credo che di là ( ma non ho letto né tutto né bene) si contesti la scelta ( la tua ad es.) personale dell'amante di non volete uomini sposati. Sarebbe ridicolo . Piuttosto credo o almeno così ho inteso io che si sostiene che l'amante che va con uno sposato non può essere considerata la colpevole della vicenda traditoria.
> Io per esempio sostengo che la responsabilità è tutta di chi, sposato, decide di andare con altri


Per me le responsabilità non si dividono.
Ognuno ha le proprie tutte intere e complete.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egocentrici, egoisti e immaturi.
> Almeno al 50%
> L'aspetto romantico passionale ha assunto un peso, per me, spropositato all'interno del matrimonio-famiglia a scapito dell'assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti delle scelte compiute, quindi nei confronti innanzi tutto di noi stessi che abbiamo compiuto libere scelte.
> Un tempo (pur caricando troppo e troppo spesso sulla donna il peso di tenere insieme la famiglia nonostante tutto) ci si sposava giovanissimi con la consapevolezza che quella scelta sarebbe stata per la vita.
> ...


Nel mio caso non è affatto così ma i problemi ci sono lo stesso. Piuttosto ci si sposa con la riserva mentale. Se non va ci si lascia e nel mezzo non si lavora per costruire una coppia si resta semplicemente due individui e due individualità che vivono sotto lo stesso tetto. E ognuno si fa i cazzi propri
Per questo una rinuncia anziché un gesto d'amore diviene un sacrificio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Che tristezza però .....mi dispiace tanto.


Una delle tante conseguenze del tradimento...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che lo pensa!!!
> Il mio (deficiente) pensava così. Quando ha visto la raccomandata dell'avvocato ha capito che si era sbagliato.


Dunque bisognerebbe sempre stare a ricordargli l'ignobile azione ?!...


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egocentrici, egoisti e immaturi.
> Almeno al 50%
> L'aspetto romantico passionale ha assunto un peso, per me, spropositato all'interno del matrimonio-famiglia a scapito dell'assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti delle scelte compiute, quindi nei confronti innanzi tutto di noi stessi che abbiamo compiuto libere scelte.
> Un tempo (pur caricando troppo e troppo spesso sulla donna il peso di tenere insieme la famiglia nonostante tutto) ci si sposava giovanissimi con la consapevolezza che quella scelta sarebbe stata per la vita.
> ...


Vero.
e credo vi siano connotazioni non solo personali,
ma anche generazionali.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Perché anche. Fammi capire


Nel senso che condivido sia la tesi brunetta che la tua,
per quel che riguarda me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Una delle tante conseguenze del tradimento...
> 
> 
> 
> Dunque bisognerebbe sempre stare a ricordargli l'ignobile azione ?!...


Se la ricordi a lui la ricordi a te ed è un po' masochistico se hai fatto la scelta di provare a ricominciare.
Però tutto deve essere chiaro: devi dire a lui chiaramente che, fino a "contrordine", la situazione per te è che ha fatto una cosa gravissima o quel che è per te. Chiarire che non ne parlerai per molto tempo (potete anche stabilire una data per "fare il punto") ma che sarà solo per non avere questo argomento di conversazione che distragga dal trovare una nuova comunicazione e nuova intimità, non perché sia stata una cosa trascurabile.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Vero.
> e credo vi siano connotazioni non solo personali,
> ma anche generazionali.


Certamente è un clima culturale che porta ad accomodarsi in una visione della vita e dei doveri.
Un tempo era quello che le donne dovevano abbozzare e gli uomini andavano a divertirsi. Questo era compensato dalla sicurezza quasi totale di non essere lasciate.
E' un po' come il posto fisso che nessuno si aspetta più (ma su questo si è lavorato in modo preordinato e metodico anche creando condizioni che ormai appaiono irreversibili) ora nessuno si aspetta che nessuno sia disposto a rinunciare a una parte di sé per la costruzione di un noi superiore.
Ha ragione Palladiano.
Il NOI non viene considerato più superiore all'IO.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me le responsabilità non si dividono.
> Ognuno ha le proprie tutte intere e complete.


Ma non è la stessa cosa che dico io?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma non è la stessa cosa che dico io?


Non mi era chiaro che per te le responsabilità erano di entrambi.
Io non do colpe alle e agli amanti come se fossero i rovinafamiglie.
Do le responsabilità che competono.
A ciascuno la sua.
Ribadendo la responsabilità completa di chi tradisce non elimino quelle dell'altro componente del tradimento.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è un clima culturale che porta ad accomodarsi in una visione della vita e dei doveri.
> Un tempo era quello che le donne dovevano abbozzare e gli uomini andavano a divertirsi. Questo era compensato dalla sicurezza quasi totale di non essere lasciate.
> E' un po' come il posto fisso che nessuno si aspetta più (ma su questo si è lavorato in modo preordinato e metodico anche creando condizioni che ormai appaiono irreversibili) ora nessuno si aspetta che nessuno sia disposto a rinunciare a una parte di sé per la costruzione di un noi superiore.
> Ha ragione Palladiano.
> Il NOI non viene considerato più superiore all'IO.


Neppure da parte delle mogli tradite, nell'unico caso che mi riguarda.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi era chiaro che per te le responsabilità erano di entrambi.
> Io non do colpe alle e agli amanti come se fossero i rovinafamiglie.
> Do le responsabilità che competono.
> A ciascuno la sua.
> Ribadendo la responsabilità completa di chi tradisce non elimino quelle dell'altro componente del tradimento.


Allora diciamo quasi la medesima cosa


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore Apollonia per il gentil pensiero ! :forza:
> Spero sia così. Che sia l'inizio della risalita, e spero di non cadere troppe volte.
> Mi sento strana però, è come se mi trattenessi ( probabilmente per proteggermi) è come se avessi messo dei paletti nei confronti di mio marito, allo stato attuale pur essendo sempre convinta di voler ricucire il rapporto, sono molto prudente, contengo/limito  anche eventuali slanci di affetto : ma non lo faccio di proposito.


Non ti preoccupare: tutto normale! Si chiama distacco emotivo, e fa bene a te e a lui. Io ci sono arrivata molto dopo di te, dopo circa dieci mesi dalla bomba. Quindi, stai andando alla grande!


----------



## Apollonia (11 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta   Inizio a credere che funzioni veramente.
> Come dicevo, inizio a stare un po' meglio, quindi anche il mio umore è sicuramente in salita, si respira un'aria non dico serena, ma quanto meno non c'è più quella tensione da tagliare con il coltello.  Non mi va di tornare sempre sull'argomento con mio marito, lo evito proprio perché meno ci penso e meglio sto.
> Però a volte mi chiedo e su questo mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con voi ( che ci siete già passate...) non vorrei che mio marito pensasse : " ecco è fatta, sta superando, sta risalendo", scusate, non è facile da spiegare, non voglio passare la mia vita a sbattergli in faccia ciò che ha fatto, ma non vorrei nemmeno che desse tutto per scontato..


Lascia perdere lui! Che pensi quel che pensi. L'importante è quello che pensi tu. In questa fase, se ti è vicino, capisce perfettamente il tuo stato d'animo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Neppure da parte delle mogli tradite, nell'unico caso che mi riguarda.


Tutti (o quasi) in misura diversa siamo figli del nostro tempo.
Odio gli anacronismi nei film, non sia mai che ponga per definizione fuori dal tempo i traditi. Di fuori dal tempo ci sono già io


----------



## Divì (11 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto e risposto prima al thread dove si chiede (per l'ennesima volta) se un tradito può tradire e dove sono isolata nel dire che da tradita, e ora libera, non mi sento di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Mi è stato risposto che non sono affari miei.
> Ma come si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.


Condivido pienamente.

Io non sono mai riuscita nemmeno a considerarli sessuati, gli uomini impegnati.

Anche da giovane, anche da single.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la ricordi a lui la ricordi a te ed è un po' masochistico se hai fatto la scelta di provare a ricominciare.
> Però tutto deve essere chiaro: devi dire a lui chiaramente che, fino a "contrordine", la situazione per te è che ha fatto una cosa gravissima o quel che è per te. Chiarire che non ne parlerai per molto tempo (potete anche stabilire una data per "fare il punto") *ma che sarà solo per non avere questo argomento di conversazione che distragga dal trovare una nuova comunicazione e nuova intimità, non perché sia stata una cosa trascurabile*.


Si Brunetta, condivido il tuo punto di vista.
:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare: tutto normale! Si chiama distacco emotivo, e fa bene a te e a lui. Io ci sono arrivata molto dopo di te, dopo circa dieci mesi dalla bomba. Quindi, stai andando alla grande!





Apollonia ha detto:


> Lascia perdere lui! Che pensi quel che pensi. L'importante è quello che pensi tu. In questa fase, se ti è vicino, capisce perfettamente il tuo stato d'animo.


grazie Apollonia


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto e risposto prima al thread dove si chiede (per l'ennesima volta) se un tradito può tradire e dove sono isolata nel dire che da tradita, e ora libera, non mi sento di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Mi è stato risposto che non sono affari miei.
> Ma come si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.


Non ho letto l'altro thread. Quello che ho scritto è una mia riflessione personale. Sono cresciuta con quelle persone, ci conosciamo da una vita. Apparteniamo ad una generazione in cui certi valori ti venivano impartiti, in cui vivevi in famiglie vere, dove spesso mamma e papà erano esempi, ( per me lo sono ancora ora). Poi per carità, ci sono cose vecchie come il mondo ..(tradimenti). Con alcune di queste mie compagne, abbiamo fatto un lungo pezzo di strada nella vita : studi, matrimoni quasi simultanei, figli. Poi la vita va come va, si sa. E se come dici tu Brunetta : *si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo
*io ribadisco che lo trovo triste, tristissimo, anche se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.
Condivido con te e Divì il fatto che nemmeno io un domani mi ritrovassi single, mi sognerei di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta   Inizio a credere che funzioni veramente.
> Come dicevo, inizio a stare un po' meglio, quindi anche il mio umore è sicuramente in salita, si respira un'aria non dico serena, ma quanto meno non c'è più quella tensione da tagliare con il coltello.  Non mi va di tornare sempre sull'argomento con mio marito, lo evito proprio perché meno ci penso e meglio sto.
> Però a volte mi chiedo e su questo mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con voi ( che ci siete già passate...) non vorrei che mio marito pensasse : " ecco è fatta, sta superando, sta risalendo", scusate, non è facile da spiegare, non voglio passare la mia vita a sbattergli in faccia ciò che ha fatto, ma non vorrei nemmeno che desse tutto per scontato..



Eccomi!
Tuo marito, sicuramente, tirerà il fiato tutte le volte che, rincasando, ti troverà serena...e spererà in cuor suo che il peggio sia passato, salvo poi, quando risei sulle montagne russe avere la clamorosa smentita...
Ma, a parte questo, tu hai paura che dia tutto per scontato, temi cioè che la tua punizione su di lui sia stata troppo blanda.
In effetti, mettendosi nei suoi panni potrebbe anche pensare:
"guarda come ha fatto presto a superarlo, quasi quasi, se mi capita, posso anche "divagare" un'altra volta".  

Non lo so...non essendo a casa tua non posso sapere il clima che si è respirato in questi tre mesi e quanto è stato alto il rischio di mandare tutto a monte.
In sintesi: tuo marito quanto ha avuto paura di perderti e/o di perdere tutto?

Nel mio caso so per certo che questo spauracchio, che è stato molto vicino a divenire realtà, fa da deterrente.
Mio marito ha capito che faccio sul serio e mi vede tranquilla perché ho puntualizzato quello che mi aspetto da lui e sa che cosa farei in caso mi deludesse ancora. 
Mi vede per quella che sono diventata, ovvero una donna forte, una donna che non accetterà MAI PIU' di essere presa per il culo da lui.
E' davvero l'ultima possibilità che lui ha di stare con me e se lo vuole sa come fare.


----------



## ivanl (12 Novembre 2014)

scusa, fiordiloto, ma non ricordo come sei adesso; vi separate? Hai deciso di restare?
Scusate ma a volte mi perdo qualche pagina


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> scusa, fiordiloto, ma non ricordo come sei adesso; vi separate? Hai deciso di restare?
> Scusate ma a volte mi perdo qualche pagina


sta tentando di ricostruire. il marito la aiuta.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eccomi!
> Tuo marito, sicuramente, tirerà il fiato tutte le volte che, rincasando, ti troverà serena...e spererà in cuor suo che il peggio sia passato, salvo poi, quando risei sulle montagne russe avere la clamorosa smentita...
> Ma, a parte questo, tu hai paura che dia tutto per scontato, temi cioè che la tua punizione su di lui sia stata troppo blanda.
> In effetti, mettendosi nei suoi panni potrebbe anche pensare:
> ...


Grazie Diletta. Mi ritrovo tanto nelle tue considerazioni. E' ciò che penso anch'io.
Quanto è stato il rischio di mandare tutto a monte ? Alto direi. 
certo questo mio freschissimo nuovo atteggiamento di tranquillità ( in realtà è soprattutto un concentrarmi più su me stessa) potrebbe trarlo in inganno e fargli pensare  come giustamente evidenzi tu : "guarda come ha fatto presto a superarlo, quasi quasi, se mi capita, posso anche "divagare" un'altra volta".  
Lo sa, perché glielo detto, che non accetterò MAI PIU' ( anch'io come te)ti essere presa per il culo da lui. 
Ma qualche rimando, ho deciso di inviarglielo nuovamente, non fosse per farlo stare sulle spine, e farlo ulteriormente meditare sul gesto ignobile...
grazie ancora Diletta.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> scusa, fiordiloto, ma non ricordo come sei adesso; vi separate? Hai deciso di restare?
> Scusate ma a volte mi perdo qualche pagina


non preoccuparti ivanl, anche me per a volte è facile perdermi in qualche thread, ti ha risposto Palladiano...



Palladiano ha detto:


> sta tentando di ricostruire. il marito la aiuta.


che ringrazio !


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> non preoccuparti ivanl, anche me per a volte è facile perdermi in qualche thread, ti ha risposto Palladiano...
> 
> 
> 
> che ringrazio !



sono stato sintetico direi


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sono stato sintetico direi


perfetto.:up:


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta. Mi ritrovo tanto nelle tue considerazioni. E' ciò che penso anch'io.
> Quanto è stato il rischio di mandare tutto a monte ? Alto direi.
> certo questo mio freschissimo nuovo atteggiamento di tranquillità ( in realtà è soprattutto un concentrarmi più su me stessa) potrebbe trarlo in inganno e fargli pensare  come giustamente evidenzi tu : "guarda come ha fatto presto a superarlo, quasi quasi, se mi capita, posso anche "divagare" un'altra volta".
> Lo sa, perché glielo detto, che non accetterò MAI PIU' ( anch'io come te)ti essere presa per il culo da lui.
> ...



Figurati!
Qualche rimando gli va sempre inviato...a mio marito l'ultimo (in ordine di tempo) gli è arrivato sabato mattina, giusto così, per rinfrescargli la mente... 
Lui ha temuto che il week end andasse in malora, invece, una volta sfogatami il giusto, è stato come se niente fosse e ci siamo divertiti!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Figurati!
> *Qualche rimando gli va sempre inviato...*a mio marito l'ultimo (in ordine di tempo) gli è arrivato sabato mattina, giusto così, per rinfrescargli la mente...
> Lui ha temuto che il week end andasse in malora, invece, una volta sfogatami il giusto, è stato come se niente fosse e ci siamo divertiti!


Sicuramente sarà così. Per come la vedo io però è un po' voler girare il coltello nella piaga. Francamente, allo stato attuale, meno tocco l'argomento meglio sto. Voglio allontanare dalla mia mente il più possibile quello che è accaduto. Se mando un rimando, è inevitabile che poi mi sale l'angoscia, mi intristisco ed inizio a pensare troppo. Sono ancora in una fase in cui non ho il pieno controllo della situazione...


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarà così. Per come la vedo io però è un po' voler girare il coltello nella piaga. Francamente, allo stato attuale, meno tocco l'argomento meglio sto. Voglio allontanare dalla mia mente il più possibile quello che è accaduto. Se mando un rimando, è inevitabile che poi mi sale l'angoscia, mi intristisco ed inizio a pensare troppo. Sono ancora in una fase in cui non ho il pieno controllo della situazione...



Capisco, infatti quando rievoco qualcosa lo faccio unicamente per sfogarmi e per dopo stare meglio.
Io sono sempre stata meglio dopo un bel litigio, svuotata ma meglio. 
Noi abbiamo davvero fatto invidia a quelli della guerra dei Roses (l'avrai visto immagino), cose folli e teatrali.
Roba da matti, mi stupisco che i vicini non abbiano mai chiamato la forza pubblica... 
Ora, però, possiamo permetterci di riderci su a ripensarci (quasi su tutto).
Ma ho divagato...invece volevo dirti che devi agire, appunto, sempre e soltanto in funzione del TUO benessere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco, infatti quando rievoco qualcosa lo faccio unicamente per sfogarmi e per dopo stare meglio.
> Io sono sempre stata meglio dopo un bel litigio, svuotata ma meglio.
> *Noi abbiamo davvero fatto invidia a quelli della guerra dei Roses (l'avrai visto immagino)*, cose folli e teatrali.
> Roba da matti, mi stupisco che i vicini non abbiano mai chiamato la forza pubblica...
> ...


Caspita, sei battagliera Diletta !
Si, io sto lavorando in questa direzione, quella del MIO  benessere.
grazie.


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Caspita, sei battagliera Diletta !
> Si, io sto lavorando in questa direzione, quella del MIO  benessere.
> grazie.



Sì, abbastanza, ma non è mica tanto un pregio...
A farne le spese sono state una bella sedia d'epoca spaccata in mille pezzi, tastiera del pc idem (questo da parte sua) da parte mia lasciamo perdere...
Siamo riusciti però a convogliare la nostra rabbia sugli oggetti, se ci sfioravamo non so come andava a finire...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Non ho letto l'altro thread. Quello che ho scritto è una mia riflessione personale. Sono cresciuta con quelle persone, ci conosciamo da una vita. Apparteniamo ad una generazione in cui certi valori ti venivano impartiti, in cui vivevi in famiglie vere, dove spesso mamma e papà erano esempi, ( per me lo sono ancora ora). Poi per carità, ci sono cose vecchie come il mondo ..(tradimenti). Con alcune di queste mie compagne, abbiamo fatto un lungo pezzo di strada nella vita : studi, matrimoni quasi simultanei, figli. Poi la vita va come va, si sa. E se come dici tu Brunetta : *si può poi qui trovare triste che tante coppie si siano separate se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo
> *io ribadisco che lo trovo triste, tristissimo, anche se l'atteggiamento diffuso è questo.
> Condivido con te e Divì il fatto che nemmeno io un domani mi ritrovassi single, mi sognerei di avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.


Ogni generazione è diversa dalla precedente perché vive in un altro clima culturale. Negli ultimi cinquant'anni l'influenza della famiglia nella formazione dei valori è diminuita perché è diventato pervasivo il messaggio dei mass media.
E il clima culturale degli ultimi decenni è orientato verso un individualismo esasperato. La soddisfazione dei bisogni personali privati ha assunto un peso che non ha mai avuto in altre epoche.
E' evidente che in ogni cambiamenti c'è del positivo ma l'esasperazione del valore dell'individuo ha portato a legittimare l'egoismo. Può essere che non venga esplicitato ma in fondo lo pensiamo un po' tutti che ci sia dovuta la soddisfazione personale dei nostri bisogni.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni generazione è diversa dalla precedente perché vive in un altro clima culturale. Negli ultimi cinquant'anni l'influenza della famiglia nella formazione dei valori è diminuita perché è diventato pervasivo il messaggio dei mass media.
> E il clima culturale degli ultimi decenni è orientato verso un individualismo esasperato. La soddisfazione dei bisogni personali privati ha assunto un peso che non ha mai avuto in altre epoche.
> E' evidente che in ogni cambiamenti c'è del positivo ma l'esasperazione del valore dell'individuo ha portato a legittimare l'egoismo. Può essere che non venga esplicitato ma in fondo lo pensiamo un po' tutti che ci sia dovuta la soddisfazione personale dei nostri bisogni.


applaudo


----------



## ologramma (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni generazione è diversa dalla precedente perché vive in un altro clima culturale. Negli ultimi cinquant'anni l'influenza della famiglia nella formazione dei valori è diminuita perché è diventato pervasivo il messaggio dei mass media.
> E il clima culturale degli ultimi decenni è orientato verso un individualismo esasperato. La soddisfazione dei bisogni personali privati ha assunto un peso che non ha mai avuto in altre epoche.
> E' evidente che in ogni cambiamenti c'è del positivo ma l'esasperazione del valore dell'individuo ha portato a legittimare l'egoismo. Può essere che non venga esplicitato ma in fondo lo pensiamo un po' tutti che ci sia dovuta la soddisfazione personale dei nostri bisogni.


Non leggo neanche le altre risposte , come non darti ragione sei una persona mitica


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, abbastanza, ma non è mica tanto un pregio...
> A farne le spese sono state una bella sedia d'epoca spaccata in mille pezzi, tastiera del pc idem (questo da parte sua) da parte mia lasciamo perdere...
> Siamo riusciti però a convogliare la nostra rabbia sugli oggetti, se ci sfioravamo non so come andava a finire...


Ciascuno ha la sua modalità per sfogare la rabbia. L'importante è farlo, se no si rischia di implodere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni generazione è diversa dalla precedente perché vive in un altro clima culturale. Negli ultimi cinquant'anni l'influenza della famiglia nella formazione dei valori è diminuita perché è diventato pervasivo il messaggio dei mass media.
> E il clima culturale degli ultimi decenni è orientato verso un individualismo esasperato. La soddisfazione dei bisogni personali privati ha assunto un peso che non ha mai avuto in altre epoche.
> E' evidente che in ogni cambiamenti c'è del positivo ma l'esasperazione del valore dell'individuo ha portato a legittimare l'egoismo. Può essere che non venga esplicitato ma in fondo lo pensiamo un po' tutti che ci sia dovuta la soddisfazione personale dei nostri bisogni.


Concordo Brunetta... e con un po' di preoccupazione, penso alle generazioni future.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Concordo Brunetta... e con un po' di preoccupazione, penso alle generazioni future.


Quando si pensa che non si è d'accordo si possono far fare esperienze sociali che un po' possono aiutare.


----------



## Divì (12 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni generazione è diversa dalla precedente perché vive in un altro clima culturale. Negli ultimi cinquant'anni l'influenza della famiglia nella formazione dei valori è diminuita perché è diventato pervasivo il messaggio dei mass media.
> E il clima culturale degli ultimi decenni è orientato verso un individualismo esasperato. La soddisfazione dei bisogni personali privati ha assunto un peso che non ha mai avuto in altre epoche.
> E' evidente che in ogni cambiamenti c'è del positivo ma l'esasperazione del valore dell'individuo ha portato a legittimare l'egoismo. Può essere che non venga esplicitato ma in fondo lo pensiamo un po' tutti che ci sia dovuta la soddisfazione personale dei nostri bisogni.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si pensa che non si è d'accordo si possono far fare esperienze sociali che un po' possono aiutare.


tipo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> tipo


Un tempo avere un bel po' di fratelli limitava la crescita dell'ego.
Io penso che insegnare a condividere con gli amici, dimostrare disponibilità e apertura verso tutti insegna che anche gli altri hanno dei bisogni e che si accontenta una volta l'uno, una volta l'altro.
Per me è stato importante (poi si vedrà) educare i miei figli a dilazionare la soddisfazione del piacere in tutti i modi, dall'aspettare a mangiare il gelato dopo cena, ad aspettare il gioco fino a Natale, guardare e scegliere e poi prendere quello che si è scelto dopo settimane.
E poi far partecipare a *comunità sportive *o sociali.
Ad esempio mio marito non è stato educato a governare le tentazioni ma a non incontrarle: le vetrine non si dovevano neanche guardare. Questo non insegna a sapere che abbiamo desideri ma che non debbono necessariamente devono essere soddisfatti ma ha provato una costante frustrazione.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo avere un bel po' di fratelli limitava la crescita dell'ego.
> Io penso che insegnare a condividere con gli amici, dimostrare disponibilità e apertura verso tutti insegna che anche gli altri hanno dei bisogni e che si accontenta una volta l'uno, una volta l'altro.
> Per me è stato importante (poi si vedrà) educare i miei figli a dilazionare la soddisfazione del piacere in tutti i modi, dall'aspettare a mangiare il gelato dopo cena, ad aspettare il gioco fino a Natale, guardare e scegliere e poi prendere quello che si è scelto dopo settimane.
> E poi far partecipare a *comunità sportive *o sociali.
> Ad esempio mio marito non è stato educato a governare le tentazioni ma a non incontrarle: le vetrine non si dovevano neanche guardare. Questo non insegna a sapere che abbiamo desideri ma che non debbono necessariamente devono essere soddisfatti ma ha provato una costante frustrazione.


Questa dì dilazionare i piaceri è una cosa saggia più che mai. Avere il gusto di desiderare le cose, attenderle e quindi ottenerle. Solo così si gustano per davvero
Brava


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo avere un bel po' di fratelli limitava la crescita dell'ego.
> Io penso che insegnare a condividere con gli amici, dimostrare disponibilità e apertura verso tutti insegna che anche gli altri hanno dei bisogni e che si accontenta una volta l'uno, una volta l'altro.
> Per me è stato importante (poi si vedrà) educare i miei figli a dilazionare la soddisfazione del piacere in tutti i modi, dall'aspettare a mangiare il gelato dopo cena, ad aspettare il gioco fino a Natale, guardare e scegliere e poi prendere quello che si è scelto dopo settimane.
> E poi far partecipare a *comunità sportive *o sociali.
> Ad esempio mio marito non è stato educato a governare le tentazioni ma a non incontrarle: le vetrine non si dovevano neanche guardare. Questo non insegna a sapere che abbiamo desideri ma che non debbono necessariamente devono essere soddisfatti ma ha provato una costante frustrazione.


Ho finito i verdi e pure gli applausi. Stai incominciando ad essere noiosa  Sempre a farti quotare!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo avere un bel po' di fratelli limitava la crescita dell'ego.
> Io penso che insegnare a condividere con gli amici, dimostrare disponibilità e apertura verso tutti insegna che anche gli altri hanno dei bisogni e che si accontenta una volta l'uno, una volta l'altro.
> Per me è stato importante (poi si vedrà) educare i miei figli a dilazionare la soddisfazione del piacere in tutti i modi, dall'aspettare a mangiare il gelato dopo cena, ad aspettare il gioco fino a Natale, guardare e scegliere e poi prendere quello che si è scelto dopo settimane.
> E poi far partecipare a *comunità sportive *o sociali.
> Ad esempio mio marito non è stato educato a governare le tentazioni ma a non incontrarle: le vetrine non si dovevano neanche guardare. Questo non insegna a sapere che abbiamo desideri ma che non debbono necessariamente devono essere soddisfatti ma ha provato una costante frustrazione.



Grazie Brunetta Ok, ho compreso a che cosa ti riferivi. Condivido anche perché ho cresciuto i miei due figli con gli stessi princìpi. Certo, non è semplice perché intorno a loro gira un mondo che va controcorrente. Ma sono stata ferma e determinata, e credo che ne sia valsa la pena. Sono stata sempre accompagnata da una frase di mio Padre :* " Ricorda che è più facile dire sì che no". *


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

si, ma e' difficile, quando un bambino di 10 anni ti dice: 'perche' tutti si e io no? Perche' devo essere l'unico fesso a non avere (il gioco, le carte etc)?'
Capisce una volta; la seconda, si sente discriminato...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma e' difficile, quando un bambino di 10 anni ti dice: 'perche' tutti si e io no? Perche' devo essere l'unico fesso a non avere (il gioco, le carte etc)?'
> Capisce una volta; la seconda, si sente discriminato...


Ci siamo passati tutti ivanl. Oggi è il gioco, le carte, domani quando di anni ne avrà 15 saranno i jeans o lo smartphone ultimo grido. Bisogna cercare di fargli assaporare il piacere dell'attesa, nulla gli è dovuto. A volte dicevo ai miei figli : Non te l'ha mica ordinato il dottore !  Poi, passato un po' di tempo, magari per gratificarli in qualche traguardo che avevano ottenuto, o per una ricorrenza, o semplicemente quando pensavo fosse arrivato il momento, li accontentavo, ma ero io a decidere quando. Diversamente, tutto gli è dovuto, e finiscono per non assaporare ed apprezzare nulla.


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma e' difficile, quando un bambino di 10 anni ti dice: 'perche' tutti si e io no? Perche' devo essere l'unico fesso a non avere (il gioco, le carte etc)?'
> Capisce una volta; la seconda, si sente discriminato...



Certamente costa meno fatica accontentarsi e viziarli,  ma per il loro bene e' molto molto meglio perderci ore a discutere e spiegare l'inutilita' a volte di molte cose.

Io pur potendo ho sempre cercato di far desiderare le  cose, fino al paradosso, che I figli delle mie amiche che avevano pochissime possibilita' economiche avevano le, scarpe da 200 euro, 10 anni fa,  comprate dqlle mamme facendo, le, pulizie nelle case, e loro no. Proprio perche' non concepisco comprare cose che non valgono il prezzo della 'moda del momento'.


MAZZARELLA  diceva, gia' 30 anni fa,   se ami tuo figlio fagli provare almeno un giorno cos' e' la fame ed il  freddo.

Quanto  aveva ragione. 

Oggi sembra che tutto sia dovuto.  Ci  rendiamo conto di cosa e' utile  e cosa può aspettare e non essere dovuto perche' 'così fan tutti'?

Meglio mettere da parte qualcosa per i loro studi. Riservare i regali ad occasioni particolari. O non li apprezzano neppure piu'.

Ho due nipoti viziatissimi, a livello assurdo,   sara' un caso ma oggi entrambi vanno dallo psicologo uno 13 anni uno 18.


----------



## ivanl (14 Novembre 2014)

ah, ma io sono d'accordo, infatti discutiamo con il bimbo per questo...anche se ci sono i nonni che assecondano ogni pretesa...
Da noi le cose le ottiene al momento opportuno e solo se le merita; senno' niente


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ma io sono d'accordo, infatti discutiamo con il bimbo per questo...anche se ci sono i nonni che assecondano ogni pretesa...
> Da noi le cose le ottiene al momento opportuno e solo se le merita; senno' niente


I nonni sono spesso...pericolosi! Smontano il lavoro dei genitori assecondando le pretese.


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> I nonni sono spesso...pericolosi! Smontano il lavoro dei genitori assecondando le pretese.



La mia fortuna e' non averli avuti vicino.  Pero' non sono affatto tipi da viziare, ne figli ne nipoti, altra generazione.

IO sarei   UNA PESSIMA nonna. HO  viziato molto i nipoti (di nascosto dalle figlie e marito).


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La mia fortuna e' non averli avuti vicino.  Pero' non sono affatto tipi da viziare, ne figli ne nipoti, altra generazione.
> 
> IO sarei   UNA PESSIMA nonna. HO  viziato molto i nipoti (di nascosto dalle figlie e marito).


Hanno pazienza e tanto tempo a disposizione. Io ho dei ricordi meravigliosi del tempo trascorso con i miei nonni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ma io sono d'accordo, infatti discutiamo con il bimbo per questo...anche se ci sono i nonni che assecondano ogni pretesa...
> Da noi le cose le ottiene al momento opportuno e solo se le merita; senno' niente


Sin da quando nasciamo cerchiamo di trovare limiti e confini.
Dove finisce il nostro corpo e dove comincia quello della mamma e che la mamma non è sempre lì lo impariamo presto. Non ci piace e urliamo ma urlare non cambia le cose.
E poi continuiamo a cercare limiti e confini, chiediamo aspettandoci che si siano molti no e qualche sì.
Per sapere di esserselo meritato a un bambino serve Babbo Natale. I genitori ti amano a prescindere anche quando dicono no.


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché e cosa vuoi ricostruire con uno che ti dice che non ti desidera?




:umile:
Brava! Spero fiordito non faccia la fine mia ...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> :umile:
> Brava! Spero fiordito non faccia la fine mia ...


Fiordiloto non mi sembra il tipo ...


----------



## Amarax (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto non mi sembra il tipo ...


Ho letto poco. Già non posso più stare al pc...ma voglio leggere le storie in corso su t.net.
A presto


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sin da quando nasciamo cerchiamo di trovare limiti e confini.
> Dove finisce il nostro corpo e dove comincia quello della mamma e che la mamma non è sempre lì lo impariamo presto. Non ci piace e urliamo ma urlare non cambia le cose.
> E poi continuiamo a cercare limiti e confini, chiediamo aspettandoci che si siano molti no e qualche sì.
> Per sapere di esserselo meritato a un bambino serve Babbo Natale. I genitori ti amano a prescindere anche quando dicono no.


quante volte da piccola mi sono sentita dire vediamo se sei stata brava.. quando arriva Babbo Natale!
(che poi hai miei tempi non c'erano i doni, ma *un dono)*


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> :umile:
> Brava! Spero fiordito non faccia la fine mia ...


ciao Amarax, ho letto in questi giorni il tuo thread, e proprio stamani ho risposto. Le storie che qui si leggono sono tutte diverse, ma c'è sempre qualcosa che ci accomuna. 



Palladiano ha detto:


> Fiordiloto non mi sembra il tipo ...


Palladiano  la mia situazione e' diversa da quella di Amarax. Intanto, se pur con tante difficoltà, inizio a star meglio, piano, a piccoli passi. Già mi sento un pò più forte ( caspita diventerò come Ercole, io che sono uno scricciolo :carneval. Mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito anche fisicamente, in maniera graduale e non senza un profondo disagio : i pensieri non sempre si possono controllare, ma è da mettere in conto anche questo. Piano piano andrà meglio. Intanto anche fisicamente mi sento un po' meglio. 



Amarax ha detto:


> Ho letto poco. Già non posso più stare al pc...ma voglio leggere le storie in corso su t.net.
> A presto


Ci vogliono ore per leggere... A presto Amarax


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> ciao Amarax, ho letto in questi giorni il tuo thread, e proprio stamani ho risposto. Le storie che qui si leggono sono tutte diverse, ma c'è sempre qualcosa che ci accomuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti. Tu mi sembri più forte o meno fragile


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> quante volte da piccola mi sono sentita dire vediamo se sei stata brava.. quando arriva Babbo Natale!
> (che poi hai miei tempi non c'erano i doni, ma *un dono)*


Molto piu' apprezzato di adesso che si stancano anche solo ad aprirli!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Infatti. Tu mi sembri più forte o meno fragile


Anche la storia è diversa. Mio marito non è un seriale. ( almeno lo spero)


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Anche la storia è diversa. Mio marito non è un seriale. ( almeno lo spero)



Siamo in due ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Anche la storia è diversa. Mio marito non è un seriale. ( almeno lo spero)


Diversa si allora. Ma se lo scoprissi seriale gli daresti un calcio nel culo senza troppo pensarci.
Almeno questa idea di te mi sono fatto
Magari sbaglio


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siamo in due ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


In due in che senso


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Diversa si allora. Ma se lo scoprissi seriale gli daresti un calcio nel culo senza troppo pensarci.
> Almeno questa idea di te mi sono fatto
> Magari sbaglio


*sicuro al 100%
*


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In due in che senso



Che sia Fiordiloto,  sia io,  speriamo sia stato l'unico tradimento ma ti devi fidare, come fai a scoprirlo?

Il suo per fortuna e' durato poco ed e' molto piu' probabile valga per lei.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sia Fiordiloto,  sia io,  speriamo sia stato l'unico tradimento ma ti devi fidare, come fai a scoprirlo?
> 
> Il suo per fortuna e' durato poco ed e' molto piu' probabile valga per lei.


Sarebbe una ferita che si riapre. Più grande e dolorosa di prima, certo. Ma una ferita già inferta.
Che magari dà la forza di tirare il calcio suddetto.
Ma non so. Non posso sapere


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sarebbe una ferita che si riapre. Più grande e dolorosa di prima, certo. Ma una ferita già inferta.
> Che magari dà la forza di tirare il calcio suddetto.
> Ma non so. Non posso sapere



Sarebbe una delusione mortale.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sia Fiordiloto,  sia io,  speriamo sia stato l'unico tradimento ma ti devi fidare, come fai a scoprirlo?
> 
> Il suo per fortuna e' durato poco ed e' molto piu' probabile valga per lei.


Beh.. tra una cosa e l'altra il mio è durato un paio di anni. non è poco. Con interruzioni, con momenti in cui lui era in trappola perché lei minacciava di raccontare tutto ...e lo teneva in pugno.
Disincantata sinceramente non so quanto sia durato il tuo...


Palladiano ha detto:


> Sarebbe una ferita che si riapre. Più grande e dolorosa di prima, certo. Ma una ferita già inferta.
> *Che magari dà la forza di tirare il calcio suddetto*.
> Ma non so. Non posso sapere


sicuro. Non ci penserei nemmeno un minuto, gli farei trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e cambierei la serratura di casa.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Beh.. tra una cosa e l'altra il mio è durato un paio di anni. non è poco. Con interruzioni, con momenti in cui* lui era in trappola perché lei minacciava di raccontare tutto ...e lo teneva in pugno.*
> Disincantata sinceramente non so quanto sia durato il tuo...
> 
> 
> sicuro. Non ci penserei nemmeno un minuto, gli farei trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo e cambierei la serratura di casa.



Che poi, lo vedi che si tirano letteralmente la zappa sui piedi...
Sapessi quante storie extra nascondono tale minaccia...
Sono proprio dei mentecatti (i traditori).


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Beh.. tra una cosa e l'altra il mio è durato un paio di anni. non è poco. Con interruzioni, con momenti in cui lui era in trappola perché lei minacciava di raccontare tutto ...e lo teneva in pugno.
> Disincantata sinceramente non so quanto sia durato il tuo...
> 
> 
> .



Pensavo meno, tale e quale alla facocera di mio marito.  Lei ha iniziato quai subito a ricattato.   Solo che io sono stata scema che di piu' non si puo'.  Ecco qui mi servirebbe uno psicologo.  Se ci penso mi picchio da sola.  Lei nel 2011 ha addirittura scritto a mia figlia.  Poi si e' immediatamente cancellata fb.   Pero' tra prima e dopo e' durata 5 anni.  Lui minimizza. A sentire lui stavano anche  mesi  senza vedersi perche' lei ogni tanto aveva altri, adeguati alla sua eta'.  Poi li lasciava, lei dice lui e, tornava alla carica.  
Che lo ricattasse  ne  sono sicura sia da un messaggio che ho letto io,  da uno che aveva letto altra figlia e cancellato e perche' nell'unica telefonata che ho avuto con lei un mese dopo la bomba, ha ammesso che sperava di vivere con lui. Boh!

voleva un nonno, ora con pressione alta, problemi ai reni, rischio diabete ahahahah un rottame. ....chi se lo piglia?

Ecco perche' poi, lui e molti altri,  rimettono i piedi in terra. Io pero' non ci penso proprio a fare da infermiera nel caso.

Fanno i pirla in giro poi riscoprono quanto e' bello il focolare.  No caro...ti curi da solo.  

Lui cura me nel caso, io non mi sogno proprio.  Lo sa.  Per me I tradimenti lunghi sono imperdonabili. 

Oltre i due mesi e' gia' troppo. Hai tutto il tempo per pensare a cosa stai facendo.   

Addirittura DOVRESTI RINSAVIRE DOPO LA  PRIMA  SCOPATA  EXTRACONIUGALE!  

 Se poi una volta scoperto uno/una  tentenna pure merita solo una mazzata in testa.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensavo meno, tale e quale alla facocera di mio marito.  Lei ha iniziato quai subito a ricattato.   Solo che io sono stata scema che di piu' non si puo'.  Ecco qui mi servirebbe uno psicologo.  Se ci penso mi picchio da sola.  Lei nel 2011 ha addirittura scritto a mia figlia.  Poi si e' immediatamente cancellata fb.   Pero' tra prima e dopo e' durata 5 anni.  Lui minimizza. A sentire lui stavano anche  mesi  senza vedersi perche' lei ogni tanto aveva altri, adeguati alla sua eta'.  Poi li lasciava, lei dice lui e, tornava alla carica.
> Che lo ricattasse  ne  sono sicura sia da un messaggio che ho letto io,  da uno che aveva letto altra figlia e cancellato e perche' nell'unica telefonata che ho avuto con lei un mese dopo la bomba, ha ammesso che sperava di vivere con lui. Boh!
> 
> voleva un nonno, ora con pressione alta, problemi ai reni, rischio diabete ahahahah un rottame. ....chi se lo piglia?
> ...


Addirittura ha coinvolto le tue figlie ?! Che razza di stronza. Se ti va di dirmelo, tuo marito come si destreggiava con le sue minacce ?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che poi, lo vedi che si tirano letteralmente la zappa sui piedi...
> Sapessi quante storie extra nascondono tale minaccia...
> Sono proprio dei mentecatti (i traditori).


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Addirittura ha coinvolto le tue figlie ?! Che razza di stronza. Se ti va di dirmelo, tuo marito come si destreggiava con le sue minacce ?



Le mandava 30 ms  al giorno, aveva il terrore di non risponderle, telefonate di  30 40 minuti di notte quando rientrava  dalla musica e poi aveva la fortuna che io stavo via anche tre mesi e partivo spesso quindi trovava sempre il modo per uscire e portarla pure fuori.

Il giorno prima della bomba era un  sabato, lei da qualche giorno faceva telefonate anonime (anche un estate nel 2009 ma io non capivo e pensavo ai  ladri)  e in una mi ha pure chiesto se ero una certa signora....non so perche', dicendole no ovviamente,  nome non mio, riappese.  Lui era seduto vicino a me e capiva. Io no.  Quella sera lui non suonava e lei voleva inventasse una serata  per uscire. Lui non poteva, eravamo a Venezia, inviperita la mattina dopo mi ha telefonato.   Sapeva benissimo della figlia perche' rispose lei.  Quindi proprio troia troia.

Tutto  naturalmente l'ho scoperto dopo.  Con il senno del poi riaffiorano circostanze  e fatti  che  poi colleghi.  Soprattutto sensazioni che sentivo e subito mandavo via dicendomi che  deliravo.   Si, sono stata scema scema.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Io davvero non ce la faccio. Sono stata amante. Se mi fossi permessa di ricattarlo mi avrebbe preso a calci in culo. Se lui mi avesse ricattato l'avrei mandato a cagare. Piuttosto parlavo s mio marito ma andare a letto con un pezzo di merda che mi ricatta no. Vuol dire accettare di scopare con un cretino che mette a repentaglio la vita di una famigkia. Ma io manco come vicino di casa lo vorrei.
Altro motivo per cui se sapessi che mio marito scopa perchè ricattato mi cadrebbe la stima sotto i piedi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io davvero non ce la faccio. Sono stata amante. Se mi fossi permessa di ricattarlo mi avrebbe preso a calci in culo. Se lui mi avesse ricattato l'avrei mandato a cagare. Piuttosto parlavo s mio marito ma andare a letto con un pezzo di merda che mi ricatta no. Vuol dire accettare di scopare con un cretino che mette a repentaglio la vita di una famigkia. Ma io manco come vicino di casa lo vorrei.
> Altro motivo per cui se sapessi che mio marito scopa perchè ricattato mi cadrebbe la stima sotto i piedi.


Io non mi sono mai permessa una telefonata o un messaggio al di fuori degli orari di lavoro...per me i weekend e le feste erano out...mai pensato di mettere a rischio il loro rapporto, pur se ero davvero innamorata. O forse era proprio per questo che non ci ho msi pensato...
Anzi, per mio scrupolo personale non ho nemmeno risposto al telefono in orari che mi puzzavano e che non erano i nostri. Infatti una volta ha provato lei a chiamare il mio numero...credo che in quel caso sia stato stupido lui ad avermi chiamata nel pomeriggio e non aver cancellato dalla rubrica.
Ricatti in casi del genere non riesco a capirli, ma mi ripeterò: una amante te la devi pur sapere scegliere.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai permessa una telefonata o un messaggio al di fuori degli orari di lavoro...per me i weekend e le feste erano out...mai pensato di mettere a rischio il loro rapporto, pur se ero davvero innamorata. O forse era proprio per questo che non ci ho msi pensato...
> Anzi, per mio scrupolo personale non ho nemmeno risposto al telefono in orari che mi puzzavano e che non erano i nostri. Infatti una volta ha provato lei a chiamare il mio numero...credo che in quel caso sia stato stupido lui ad avermi chiamata nel pomeriggio e non aver cancellato dalla rubrica.
> Ricatti in casi del genere non riesco a capirli, ma mi ripeterò: una amante te la devi pur sapere scegliere.


Quoto


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io davvero non ce la faccio. Sono stata amante. Se mi fossi permessa di ricattarlo mi avrebbe preso a calci in culo. Se lui mi avesse ricattato l'avrei mandato a cagare. Piuttosto parlavo s mio marito ma andare a letto con un pezzo di merda che mi ricatta no. Vuol dire accettare di scopare con un cretino che mette a repentaglio la vita di una famigkia. Ma io manco come vicino di casa lo vorrei.
> Altro motivo per cui se sapessi che mio marito scopa perchè ricattato mi cadrebbe la stima sotto i piedi.



Pensa che mio marito non   ha lavoro quindi non rischiava solo  la famiglia ma di finire sotto i ponti o da sua madre ma dopo?


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

io certi discorsi, pur sforzandomi non li capisco proprio.
Allora secondo teoria, ci sarebbe un amante di serie A e una di serie B?
L'amante che sa stare al suo posto, rispettoso e paziente e l'amante irascibile,
e inopportuno?
un amante è un amante.
punto.
si è nel torto già nel momento in cui ti cali le mutande.
se di torto vogliamo parlare.
non è che il cornuto di turno, ti da un premio perchè non chiamavi di Domenica!!!!
resti stronza/o.
Resta poi da vedere cosa nasconde tanto raziocino e tanta discrezione...
forse un calcolo, una riflessione che niente c'entra con l'amore, se mai amore fosse tra due amanti.
Nell'irrazionalità di un comportamento, quello di un amante , ci vedo tante cose, dalla passione vera, al desiderio forte e impellente, certo non programmato, secondo Dio comanda.
 Oggi si, domani no.
questo lo fanno i calcolatori.
Doppio stronza/o. semmai.
ma forse e ancora,
 si confonde il sesso con l'amore. 
ma ditelo che era solo per scopata!!
fate più bella figura.
giuro.
Allora , bisognerebbe tacitarsi la bocca con il vetriolo prima di parlare d'amore,
 in tutte le sue forme, fossero quelle del marito, della moglie, o quelle dell'amante.
se tanto calcolo era, ed è stato pure prima,
come si può amare calcolando?


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io certi discorsi, pur sforzandomi non li capisco proprio.
> Allora secondo teoria, ci sarebbe un amante di serie A e una di serie B?
> L'amante che sa stare al suo posto, rispettoso e paziente e l'amante irascibile,
> e inopportuno?
> ...


Non credo che nessuno abbia parlato di amante di serie A o B. 
E credo di poter dire che sì, si è nel torto già al calar delle brache.
Certo se l'amante ricatta il traditore la cosa diventa ancor più complicata, ma nel complesso è solo squallore che si aggiunge. La base, non cambia. Così come non cambia se il traditore ama l'amante o è solo una scopata o se è solo curiosità ( c'è chi lo sostiene)
E la base è che basterebbe assumersi la responsabilità di lasciare chi ci sta accanto, senza arrivare a tradirlo. Il che evidentemente è meno facile che tradire


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno abbia parlato di amante di serie A o B.
> E credo di poter dire che sì, si è nel torto già al calar delle brache.
> Certo se l'amante ricatta il traditore la cosa diventa ancor più complicata, ma nel complesso è solo squallore che si aggiunge. La base, non cambia. Così come non cambia se il traditore ama l'amante o è solo una scopata o se è solo curiosità ( c'è chi lo sostiene)
> E la base è che basterebbe assumersi la responsabilità di lasciare chi ci sta accanto, senza arrivare a tradirlo. *Il che* *evidentemente è meno facile che tradire*


molto più difficile ammetterlo, tanto che si preferisce darsi un "tono" e dei distinguo.
In realtà la pappa è quella che è.
anzi nell'indiscrezione di un amante/o appassionato, ci vedo tanta sincerità in più.
anche tanta cattiveria, che però è un arma dell'amore vero.
la cattiveria, mica il finto buonismo, quando in realtà ti fai i cazzi propri e altrui.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io certi discorsi, pur sforzandomi non li capisco proprio.
> Allora secondo teoria, ci sarebbe un amante di serie A e una di serie B?
> L'amante che sa stare al suo posto, rispettoso e paziente e l'amante irascibile,
> e inopportuno?
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le mandava 30 ms  al giorno, aveva il terrore di non risponderle, telefonate di  30 40 minuti di notte quando rientrava  dalla musica e poi aveva la fortuna che io stavo via anche tre mesi e partivo spesso quindi trovava sempre il modo per uscire e portarla pure fuori.
> 
> Il giorno prima della bomba era un  sabato, lei da qualche giorno faceva telefonate anonime (anche un estate nel 2009 ma io non capivo e pensavo ai  ladri)  e in una mi ha pure chiesto se ero una certa signora....non so perche', dicendole no ovviamente,  nome non mio, riappese.  Lui era seduto vicino a me e capiva. Io no.  Quella sera lui non suonava e lei voleva inventasse una serata  per uscire. Lui non poteva, eravamo a Venezia, inviperita la mattina dopo mi ha telefonato.   Sapeva benissimo della figlia perche' rispose lei.  Quindi proprio troia troia.
> 
> Tutto  naturalmente l'ho scoperto dopo.  Con il senno del poi riaffiorano circostanze  e fatti  che  poi colleghi. * Soprattutto sensazioni che sentivo e subito mandavo via dicendomi che  deliravo.   Si, sono stata scema scema*.


anch'io sono stata scema scema...


farfalla ha detto:


> Io davvero non ce la faccio. Sono stata amante. Se mi fossi permessa di ricattarlo mi avrebbe preso a calci in culo. Se lui mi avesse ricattato l'avrei mandato a cagare. Piuttosto parlavo s mio marito ma andare a letto con un pezzo di merda che mi ricatta no. Vuol dire accettare di scopare con un cretino che mette a repentaglio la vita di una famigkia. Ma io manco come vicino di casa lo vorrei.
> Altro motivo per cui se sapessi che mio marito scopa perchè ricattato mi cadrebbe la stima sotto i piedi.


il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega farfalla...



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai permessa una telefonata o un messaggio al di fuori degli orari di lavoro...per me i weekend e le feste erano out...mai pensato di mettere a rischio il loro rapporto, pur se ero davvero innamorata. O forse era proprio per questo che non ci ho msi pensato...
> Anzi, per mio scrupolo personale non ho nemmeno risposto al telefono in orari che mi puzzavano e che non erano i nostri. Infatti una volta ha provato lei a chiamare il mio numero...credo che in quel caso sia stato stupido lui ad avermi chiamata nel pomeriggio e non aver cancellato dalla rubrica.
> Ricatti in casi del genere non riesco a capirli, ma mi ripeterò:* una amante te la devi pur sapere scegliere*.


neretto : è vero. Ma è anche vero che ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere. A volte è solo sesso. A volte uno dei due può innamorarsi davvero, e lì si che sono dolori.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Palladiano  la mia situazione e' diversa da quella di Amarax. Intanto, se pur con tante difficoltà, inizio a star meglio, piano, a piccoli passi. Già mi sento un pò più forte ( caspita *diventerò come Ercole*, io che sono uno scricciolo :carneval. Mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito anche fisicamente, in maniera graduale e non senza un profondo disagio : i pensieri non sempre si possono controllare, ma è da mettere in conto anche questo. Piano piano andrà meglio. Intanto anche fisicamente mi sento un po' meglio.


Felice che tu abbia la sensazione di stare meglio. Se ti senti così, è perché sei così.
Sul neretto te lo garantisco al 100%. 
E ti dirò di più. Quando lui lo capirà, cambierà. Almeno, a me è successo così.
Per quanto riguarda la fisicità, scusa se sono un po' dura, ma...fallo se ti va. Se non ti va, o lo fai per compiacere lui, mandalo a quel paese.
Non vedo l'ora che tu scriva che hai trovato uno spasimante:carneval:! Perché succederà anche quello!


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Felice che tu abbia la sensazione di stare meglio. Se ti senti così, è perché sei così.
> Sul neretto te lo garantisco al 100%.
> E ti dirò di più. Quando lui lo capirà, cambierà. Almeno, a me è successo così.
> Per quanto riguarda la fisicità, scusa se sono un po' dura, ma...fallo se ti va. Se non ti va, o lo fai per compiacere lui, mandalo a quel paese.
> Non vedo l'ora che tu scriva che hai trovato uno spasimante:carneval:! Perché succederà anche quello!



Apollonia, hai un dolce segreto? Ahahahah:carneval:


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Apollonia, hai un dolce segreto? Ahahahah:carneval:


Il babà


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Il babà



Buonoooo!


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> neretto : è vero. Ma è anche vero che ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere. A volte è solo sesso. A volte uno dei due può innamorarsi davvero, e lì si che sono dolori.


Ah be...che certe cose non si possano prevedere è vero...
Ma se è solo sesso perché una persona deve affannarsi in ricatti inutili?
E sull'innamorarsi io ho un concetto tutto mio che prevede la felicità dell'altro, pur se questa non è a mio favore. Sarò fatta strana io.
Sono stata amante di solo sesso e lo sono stata innamorata, è proprio il ricatto che non fa parte di me. Poi si finisce a mettere la gente nelle varie classificazioni, cosa sbagliata. Bisogna vedere i rapporti che si hanno e vedere che persone vogliamo vicine. Purtroppo nella vita si sbaglia tante volte e non sempre chi abbiamo vicino è quello che pensavamo, ma questo vale in un rapporto ufficiale, in una amicizia, in un rapporto clandestino.
Per intenderci, visto che altrimenti vengo fraintesa, non sto difendendo nessuno...chi tradisce è infame e potete dire quello che volete se è questo che pensate. Ma se nel decidere di tradire lo si fa pure con una persona "instabile" oltre che infame si è pure un coglione. E chi è causa del suo male e del suo giudizio sbagliato pianga se stesso, senza accusare gli altri...che ci si prenda ognuno le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

nella sostanza quoto spider.
mettendomi nei panni dell'amante,
il che mi è piuttosto difficile perché
ho frequentato uno impegnato solo
una volta e per poco tempo.
i casi, per me, sarebbero due:
1- è solo una scopata, e allora non lo chiamo
ne il sabato ne la domenica ne il lunedì, e con la moglie
può stare come e quanto vuole (e dura anche poco,
perché delle scopate con lo stesso mi sono sempre stancata prestissimo)
2- provo sentimenti, e allora il tizio viene messo di fronte all'alternativa
o la moglie o me. Di certo non chiamo la moglie, è lui che deve lasciare
lei, eventualmente, se vuole me, non lei che deve lasciare lui perché la tradisce.
anzi, diciamo che non la tradisce affatto, perché nel momento in cui scatta 
un coinvolgimento da parte mia, non accetto che dorma con un'altra donna.

La frase 'l'amante bisogna sapersela scegliere' mi fa ridere.
uno si sceglie un'amante che disturbi poco :rotfl:
bell'elemento, uno che basa le proprie scelte su fattori come questo!

comunque, c'è un solo caso in cui mi vedrei avere contatti con la moglie:
famiglia allargata per i figli.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io certi discorsi, pur sforzandomi non li capisco proprio.
> Allora secondo teoria, ci sarebbe un amante di serie A e una di serie B?
> L'amante che sa stare al suo posto, rispettoso e paziente e l'amante irascibile,
> e inopportuno?
> ...



secondo me dipende dall'indole della persona, nel senso che se uno è stronzo sarà anche un amante (o un marito, fidanzato, amico, dipendente, capo... etc.) stronzo 
poi è anche vero che questi vari presunti codici di comportamento del perfetto amante, manco dovesse vincere una medaglia, sono piuttosto assurdi, anche secondo me
l'amante innamorato è un discorso a sè, secondo me, e in effetti potrebbe trasformarsi in una sorta di incubo, però in quel caso chi si è messo nei casini (il traditore) è anche tenuto a metterli a posto


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah be...che certe cose non si possano prevedere è vero...
> Ma se è solo sesso perché una persona deve affannarsi in ricatti inutili?
> E sull'innamorarsi io ho un concetto tutto mio che prevede la felicità dell'altro, pur se questa non è a mio favore. Sarò fatta strana io.
> Sono stata amante di solo sesso e lo sono stata innamorata, è proprio il ricatto che non fa parte di me. Poi si finisce a mettere la gente nelle varie classificazioni, cosa sbagliata. Bisogna vedere i rapporti che si hanno e vedere che persone vogliamo vicine. Purtroppo nella vita si sbaglia tante volte e non sempre chi abbiamo vicino è quello che pensavamo, ma questo vale in un rapporto ufficiale, in una amicizia, in un rapporto clandestino.
> Per intenderci, visto che altrimenti vengo fraintesa, non sto difendendo nessuno...chi tradisce è infame e potete dire quello che volete se è questo che pensate.* Ma se nel decidere di tradire lo si fa pure con una persona "instabile" oltre che infame si è pure un coglione.* E chi è causa del suo male e del suo giudizio sbagliato pianga se stesso, senza accusare gli altri...che ci si prenda ognuno le proprie responsabilità.


ma credo sia difficile saperlo PRIMA... 
che poi sarebbe una sorta di controsenso: rapporti superficiali (lasciando per il momento perdere l'innamoramento) che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la propria vita "normale", e però conoscenza approfondita? boh?


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah be...che certe cose non si possano prevedere è vero...
> Ma se è solo sesso perché una persona deve affannarsi in ricatti inutili?
> E sull'innamorarsi io ho un concetto tutto mio che prevede la felicità dell'altro, pur se questa non è a mio favore. Sarò fatta strana io.
> Sono stata amante di solo sesso e lo sono stata innamorata, è proprio il ricatto che non fa parte di me. Poi si finisce a mettere la gente nelle varie classificazioni, cosa sbagliata. Bisogna vedere i rapporti che si hanno e vedere che persone vogliamo vicine. Purtroppo nella vita si sbaglia tante volte e non sempre chi abbiamo vicino è quello che pensavamo, ma questo vale in un rapporto ufficiale, in una amicizia, in un rapporto clandestino.
> Per intenderci, visto che altrimenti vengo fraintesa, non sto difendendo nessuno...chi tradisce è infame e potete dire quello che volete se è questo che pensate. *Ma se nel decidere di tradire lo si fa pure con una persona "instabile" oltre che infame si è pure un coglione.* E chi è causa del suo male e del suo giudizio sbagliato pianga se stesso, senza accusare gli altri...che ci si prenda ognuno le proprie responsabilità.


scusa ma se sei innamorata e la felicità dell'altro è stare con la moglie....
io non mi sentirei affatto corrisposta.
per me il neretto è una cavolata.
se uno prova dei sentimenti, e quindi per me non è infame,
non è che stà lì a far calcoli sulla stabilità dell'amante!!!!
se invece uno tradisce senza provare sentimenti,
e non arrivo neanche qui a concludere che sia infame, ma, 
appunto perché non prova nulla, stà lì a scegliersi l'amante
anche in base al fatto che sia discreta, c'è una certa probabilità (non la certezza)
che sia un coglione.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma credo sia difficile saperlo PRIMA...
> che poi sarebbe una sorta di controsenso: rapporti superficiali (lasciando per il momento perdere l'innamoramento) che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la propria vita "normale", e però conoscenza approfondita? boh?


Io penso all'eventualità di una scelta solo perchè secondo me un tradimento andrebbe consumato con un minimo di testa...sì, non andrebbe mai consumato e lo sappiamo, però per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa che pondererei per un bel po'. Non è che mi metto lì a scegliere le persone che voglio nella mia vita, ma conoscendole decido di approfondire a vari livelli. In ogni rapporto della mia vita è sempre stato così.
Sono troppo fredda e razionale io, forse è questo il problema.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso all'eventualità di una scelta solo perchè secondo me un tradimento andrebbe consumato con un minimo di testa...sì, non andrebbe mai consumato e lo sappiamo, però per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa che pondererei per un bel po'. Non è che mi metto lì a scegliere le persone che voglio nella mia vita, ma conoscendole decido di approfondire a vari livelli. In ogni rapporto della mia vita è sempre stato così.
> Sono troppo fredda e razionale io, forse è questo il problema.


capisco ma dubito che si possa ponderare seriamente quando si è travolti da una passione irresistibbbbile
nel senso che così sembri escludere il grande classico evergreen che è capitato, non l'ho cercato, non avrei mai pensato etc. etc. (e non mi riferisco alle giustificazioni, ma solo a una dinamica piuttosto frequente del tradimento)


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco ma dubito che si possa ponderare seriamente quando si è travolti da una passione irresistibbbbile
> nel senso che così sembri escludere il grande classico evergreen che è capitato, non l'ho cercato, non avrei mai pensato etc. etc. (e non mi riferisco alle giustificazioni, ma solo a una dinamica piuttosto frequente del tradimento)


Ma io alla passione irrestibbbbbbile non ho mai creduto...


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io alla passione irrestibbbbbbile non ho mai creduto...



vabbè ma mica te lo devi sposare, anzi...e però se non ne sei attratto, che te ne frega di avere l'amante? che te ne fai?


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma mica te lo devi sposare, anzi...e però se non ne sei attratto, che te ne frega di avere l'amante? che te ne fai?


Vabbè, ma non c'entra l'attrazione! Ci può essere tutta l'attrazione del mondo, ma nessuno obbliga nessuno a cedere!
Dico solo che di irresistibile al mondo non c'è nulla...


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non c'entra l'attrazione! Ci può essere tutta l'attrazione del mondo, ma nessuno obbliga nessuno a cedere!
> Dico solo che di irresistibile al mondo non c'è nulla...


La lasagna si però!!


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> nella sostanza quoto spider.
> mettendomi nei panni dell'amante,
> il che mi è piuttosto difficile perché
> ho frequentato uno impegnato solo
> ...


Ormai è d'abitudine... Quoto in toto


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> La lasagna si però!!


Fatta ieri, molto molto buona...


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non c'entra l'attrazione! Ci può essere tutta l'attrazione del mondo, ma nessuno obbliga nessuno a cedere!
> Dico solo che di irresistibile al mondo non c'è nulla...


giusto, tuttavia dicevo che SE si cede si è attratti, quantomeno
quindi per ritornare al discorso di prima, se si è attratti da x è molto probabile che si tradisca proprio con x e non con uno più "affidabile", senza star lì a fare tanti calcoli sul possibile o probabile futuro, che del resto è sempre incerto, e infatti poi può succedere di tutto
tutto qua


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fatta ieri, molto molto buona...


Si mi ricordavo...


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, tuttavia dicevo che SE si cede si è attratti, quantomeno
> quindi per ritornare al discorso di prima, se si è attratti da x è molto probabile che si tradisca proprio con x e non con uno più "affidabile", senza star lì a fare tanti calcoli sul possibile o probabile futuro, che del resto è sempre incerto, e infatti poi può succedere di tutto
> tutto qua


Giustissimo


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, tuttavia dicevo che SE si cede si è attratti, quantomeno
> quindi per ritornare al discorso di prima, se si è attratti da x è molto probabile che si tradisca proprio con x e non con uno più "affidabile", senza star lì a fare tanti calcoli sul possibile o probabile futuro, che del resto è sempre incerto, e infatti poi può succedere di tutto
> tutto qua


Ma sì, sicuramente! Quello che dicevo è che magari una persona decide di "trattenersi" se è attratta da una persona che conoscendola sa perfettamente che non si tiene nulla.
Non è che uno si sveglia un giorno e dice "ohhhh bene, voglio tradire la persona con cui sto, apriamo i casting!" 
Dico solo che uno che si trova davanti una persona dalla quale è attratto dovrebbe sapere se può stare tranquillo o no.
Almeno un minimo. Che poi finisce che la colpa è dell'amante del momento che fa casini. Eh no, diciamo che la colpa se la becca per benino anche chi tradisce.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sì, sicuramente! Quello che dicevo è che magari una persona decide di "trattenersi" se è attratta da una persona che conoscendola sa perfettamente che non si tiene nulla.
> Non è che uno si sveglia un giorno e dice "ohhhh bene, voglio tradire la persona con cui sto, apriamo i casting!"
> Dico solo che uno che si trova davanti una persona dalla quale è attratto dovrebbe sapere se può stare tranquillo o no.
> Almeno un minimo. Che poi finisce che la colpa è dell'amante del momento che fa casini. Eh no, diciamo che la colpa se la becca per benino anche chi tradisce.


Ma magari il rincoglionimento è tale che per godersi l'attimo si parcheggia il cervello. 
Per esempio i ns raffinati esperti ci dicono che non si tradisce mai con una collega/un collega. Ma quanti ne vediamo che lo fanno?


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma magari il rincoglionimento è tale che per godersi l'attimo si parcheggia il cervello.
> Per esempio i ns raffinati esperti ci dicono che non si tradisce mai con una collega/un collega. Ma quanti ne vediamo che lo fanno?


E quelli sono coglioni, ma io questo l'ho sottolineato immediatamente.


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dipende dall'indole della persona, nel senso che se uno è stronzo sarà anche un amante (o un marito, fidanzato, amico, dipendente, capo... etc.) stronzo
> poi è anche vero che questi vari presunti codici di comportamento del perfetto amante, manco dovesse vincere una medaglia, sono piuttosto assurdi, anche secondo me
> l'amante innamorato è un discorso a sè, secondo me, e in effetti potrebbe trasformarsi in una sorta di incubo, però in quel caso chi si è messo nei casini (il traditore) è anche tenuto a metterli a posto


Quoto, non potendo sverdare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> nella sostanza quoto spider.
> mettendomi nei panni dell'amante,
> il che mi è piuttosto difficile perché
> ho frequentato uno impegnato solo
> ...


Non che disturbi poco semplicemente che ti stimi e ti sia legata al punto di non crearti casini.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non che disturbi poco semplicemente che ti stimi e ti sia legata al punto di non crearti casini.


Ecco, spiegalo tu va...che io ho paura di non sapermi spiegare in certi casi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso all'eventualità di una scelta solo perchè secondo me un tradimento andrebbe consumato con un minimo di testa...sì, non andrebbe mai consumato e lo sappiamo, però per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa che pondererei per un bel po'. Non è che mi metto lì a scegliere le persone che voglio nella mia vita, ma conoscendole decido di approfondire a vari livelli. In ogni rapporto della mia vita è sempre stato così.
> Sono troppo fredda e razionale io, forse è questo il problema.


Io non sono bé fredda ne relazionale. Ma prima di avere un amante sono passati da mesi di conoscenza e quando è iniziata la relazione eravamo certi entrambi che non avremmo avuto sorprese.
Per scegliere intendo qyesto.
Attrazione fatale insegna


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, tuttavia dicevo che SE si cede si è attratti, quantomeno
> quindi per ritornare al discorso di prima, se si è attratti da x è molto probabile che si tradisca proprio con x e non con uno più "affidabile", senza star lì a fare tanti calcoli sul possibile o probabile futuro, che del resto è sempre incerto, e infatti poi può succedere di tutto
> tutto qua


Secondo me se hai una famiglia e non sei scemo valuti la persona eccome se la valuti
Io provavo un'attrazione fortissima ma prima di iniziare ripeto ho voluto capire bene molto bene che oersona fosse.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso all'eventualità di una scelta solo perchè secondo me un tradimento andrebbe consumato con un minimo di testa...sì, non andrebbe mai consumato e lo sappiamo, però per quanto mi riguarda è una cosa che pondererei per un bel po'. Non è che mi metto lì a scegliere le persone che voglio nella mia vita, ma conoscendole decido di approfondire a vari livelli. In ogni rapporto della mia vita è sempre stato così.
> Sono troppo fredda e razionale io, forse è questo il problema.


a me è sembrato (e magari sbaglio!) che tu volessi, come dice spider,
giustificare il ruolo di amante: sì, sei stata amante, ma
almeno lo sei stata della categoria di quelle stabili e razionali,
che non hanno rovinato le vite altrui.
per me, questa giustificazione non ha neppure ragione d'essere,
perché, come ho più volte scritto, la responsabilità verso me
moglie, ce l'ha il marito che mi tradisce, e non il terzo.
e in fondo, se il terzo è come dici tu 'instabile', per 
assurdo mi fa pure un favore, perché mi permette capire
cosa stà accadendo, e di fare, eventualmente, le mie scelte.
(non come nel caso di disincantata, che ha coinvolto la figlia, 
naturalmente.)
scrivi che sei fredda e razionale, ma mi pare che tu hai pure
detto che sei stata per molto tempo amante di un uomo che amavi.
se non mi sbagli ed eri tu, eri fredda e razionale?


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non che disturbi poco semplicemente che ti stimi e ti sia legata al punto di non crearti casini.


ma nicka attribuiva il creare casino all'instabilità del soggetto, 
non alla forza del legame.
io direi alla personalità del soggetto, più che all'instabilità.
io sono piuttosto instabile, ma aborro casini di quel tipo.
tutto può succedere....ma telefonare alla moglie....
non mi ci vedo assolutamente, riservata come sono.

farfie.....


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma nicka attribuiva il creare casino all'instabilità del soggetto,
> non alla forza del legame.
> io direi alla personalità del soggetto, più che all'instabilità.
> io sono piuttosto instabile, ma aborro casini di quel tipo.
> ...


E dire che "instabile" l'ho messo tra virgolette apposta.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me se hai una famiglia e non sei scemo valuti la persona eccome se la valuti
> Io provavo un'attrazione fortissima ma prima di iniziare ripeto ho voluto capire bene molto bene che oersona fosse.


be', anche questo ci stà, certo.
poi secondo me non è una questione di intelligenza, però.
poi non so, io non ho mai avuto un'amante, e 
comunque mi riesce davvero difficile figurarmi che tradisco
(e non è una critica!).

se ho capito bene, tu eri stata solo con tuo marito.
forse, davi al sesso in sè un peso anche diverso,
rispetto a chi ha avuto rapporti con molti


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che "instabile" l'ho messo tra virgolette apposta.


ok, infatti, al carattere del soggetto.....
non è importante l'utilizzo del termine instabile (o 'instabile'), secondo me,
ma tu attribuivi alle qualsivoglia caratteristiche del soggetto, e non alla forza del legame.
giusto?


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che "instabile" l'ho messo tra virgolette apposta.


forse sono io che non mi esprimo bene, scusami (davvero).

farfie ....... voleva dire:
o cavoli, sono felice di leggerti pure se non condivido mai un'H 
di quello che scrivi
(chissà, fossi gay sarei attratta da farfalla????)


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me se hai una famiglia e non sei scemo valuti la persona eccome se la valuti
> Io provavo un'attrazione fortissima ma prima di iniziare ripeto ho voluto capire bene molto bene che oersona fosse.


ma scusa...quanto c'è di razionale in quello che dici?
tutto.
ti sei scelta l'amante come ti scegli il pediatra di famiglia?
a me questa cosa fa veramente un po ridere, perchè presuppone un calcolo,
 una stima che mai avrei valutato in un tradimento.
Ho sempre pensato al tradimento...come qualcosa di travolgente e unico,
 tanto  che, seppur nella sofferenza,
  mettere a rischio tutto,
 convengo che non è cosi.
qui si scelgono gli amati, in base ai propri orari e alle proprie disponibilità.
come le caramelle, al bar.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a me è sembrato (e magari sbaglio!) che tu volessi, come dice spider,
> giustificare il ruolo di amante: sì, sei stata amante, ma
> almeno lo sei stata della categoria di quelle stabili e razionali,
> che non hanno rovinato le vite altrui.
> ...


Perdonami, ma una persona fredda e razionale non può amare? Non capisco cosa possa centrare...
Il fatto che fossi innamorata era un punto fermo. Ero e sono una razionale, significa semplicemente che prima di agire ci penso e ripenso mille volte, valuto mille cose, penso a ogni evenienza, poi faccio quello che in quel momento secondo me è più giusto. Ed è giusto per me.
Io non ho rovinato la vita di nessuno, questo è poco ma sicuro. Sono un genio io? No, assolutamente.
Sto giustificandomi? No, assolutamente. L'ho fatto, ho sbagliato e tornando indietro lo rifarei altre mille volte. Soffrendo quello che ho sofferto.
Mi dà solo parecchia noia il voler continuamente affibbiare una responsabilità totale a chi si trova in un ruolo che è stato il mio. Non vorrei dire, ma non ho circuito nessuno. Il percorso che ha portato fino al primo bacio che c'è stato è durato molti mesi. E fosse stato per lui sarebbe avvenuto molto prima, ma ho sempre frenato.
Quando guardi negli occhi un uomo che ami (CHE AMI) è difficile, posso garantire che per me spariva tutto il resto...e nonostante questo ho sempre tentato in tutti i modi di stare al mio posto, che non era accanto a lui.
Non giustifico chi si trova nel ruolo di amante, ma non giustifico nemmeno chi ha a casa qualcuno che si fida. Io non giustifico piuttosto una persona simile.
Nel mio caso (che è il mio), tentando di guardarla da esterna, chi risulta stronzo è lui e solo lui. Io sono stata complice di un qualcosa di sbagliato, ma di ponderato a lungo perchè era giusto che lo facessi. Per me. E quindi egoista in un certo senso.
Quando è capitato di trovarmi in un'altra situazione da amante (inconsapevole) è stato solo per sesso. Lui mi piaceva fisicamente, c'era un grosso feeling, attrazione allo stato puro. Alla terza volta che scopavamo mi ha detto che lui aveva un'altra. Ci ho chiuso quel giorno stesso, mandandolo pure a fare in culo. 
Ognuno prende le decisioni che in quel momento vanno bene per se stessi, se io sono una persona libera come l'aria e mi si avvicina una persona che mi piace moltissimo mi sento libera di starci. Se ha un'altra persona alla fine sono poi anche problemi suoi. Non ho mai ricercato persone impegnate.

Quando parlavo di persone "instabili" volevo solo dire che una persona un minimo la conosci e la capisci, diciamo allora persone che sono tipo mine vaganti...e io non mi sognerei mai di andare con uno che è risaputo non essere nè serio, nè discreto, che magari si vanta delle sue conquiste...e di gente così è pieno il mondo eh!


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quelli sono coglioni, ma io questo l'ho sottolineato immediatamente.


ma perché? perché?
boh, secondo me ci saranno anche
tra i traditori con colleghi persone intelligenti, come tra i traditi
e tra gli amanti.
ci sono milioni di circostanze differenti.
non so, per me una come la moglie di Trinity,
(tradita), stà alla stregua di una come l'amante del
marito di disincantata (amante).
Ma neppure nel senso che siano coglione o stupide,
solo a me non è tanto piaciuto il loro comportamento,
nel caso specifico e per come è stato raccontato.
E fermo restando che mi baso solo su cose lette sul forum,
e non le conosco.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ok, infatti, al carattere del soggetto.....
> non è importante l'utilizzo del termine instabile (o 'instabile'), secondo me,
> ma tu attribuivi alle qualsivoglia caratteristiche del soggetto, e non alla forza del legame.
> giusto?


Horny, per me i legami si creano anche sulla base delle caratteristiche del soggetto...e chi ha caratteristiche che a me proprio non piacciono di certo non si legherà con me...per cui sarà ben difficile averci in qualche modo a che fare a livello sentimental-sessuale...
So cosa vuol dire essere amante, non vorrei esserlo con chiunque, nemmeno con una persona per la quale provo solo ed esclusivamente una forte attrazione sessuale, mai e poi mai!


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

scusate, OT.
mi aiutate a ritrovare il 3d di Jb, in cui parla della cassiera?

dovrebbre essere il primo che ha scritto, o cui si è pronunciato.
Ho ritrovato quello in cui si presenta...

ma non riesco a risalire a quello sulla cassiera.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma nicka attribuiva il creare casino all'instabilità del soggetto,
> non alla forza del legame.
> io direi alla personalità del soggetto, più che all'instabilità.
> io sono piuttosto instabile, ma aborro casini di quel tipo.
> ...


Valuterei l'instabilità del soggetto. Di sicuro attrazione quanto vuoi ma se capissi che non è chiaro al 1000x1000 il tipo di relazione a entrambi manco inizio. E al primo segnale che quakcosa non mi torna chiudo tutto e mi do anche della cretina


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be', anche questo ci stà, certo.
> poi secondo me non è una questione di intelligenza, però.
> poi non so, io non ho mai avuto un'amante, e
> comunque mi riesce davvero difficile figurarmi che tradisco
> ...


Do ancora al sesso la medesima importanza.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Valuterei l'instabilità del soggetto. Di sicuro attrazione quanto vuoi ma se capissi che non è chiaro al 1000x1000 il tipo di relazione a entrambi manco inizio. E al primo segnale che quakcosa non mi torna chiudo tutto e mi do anche della cretina


ma il tuo non "ti torna" o "non funziona" abbi pazienza, 
è tutto relativo alla sacra famiglia!!!
come voler far quadrare un cerchio.
l'errore è a monte, non a valle.
scommetto che per tuo marito, ti butteresti nelle cascate del Niagara, pur di salvarlo,
e ci credo, eppure non sei riuscita a non calarti le mutande.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma una persona fredda e razionale non può amare? Non capisco cosa possa centrare...
> Il fatto che fossi innamorata era un punto fermo. Ero e sono una razionale, significa semplicemente che prima di agire ci penso e ripenso mille volte, valuto mille cose, penso a ogni evenienza, poi faccio quello che in quel momento secondo me è più giusto. Ed è giusto per me.
> 
> ahhhh se questa è la tua definizione di razionale, allora io sono super iper razionale, per me razionale è chi agisce dominando sempre le passioni, indipendentemente da quante volte ci ha pensato.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma scusa...quanto c'è di razionale in quello che dici?
> tutto.
> ti sei scelta l'amante come ti scegli il pediatra di famiglia?
> a me questa cosa fa veramente un po ridere, perchè presuppone un calcolo,
> ...


Spider per scegliere bisogna decidere che si vuole trovare qualcuno con cui tradire. Mai pensato e mai cercato e mi fa abbastanza tristezza l'idea che qualcuno decida di tradire a tavolino e si metta in cerca.
La passione per quest'uomo è nata lentamente con la convinzione che fosse univoca da parte mia. Non ho mai mosso in dito verso di lui. Era sposato ed era una situazione con parecchie persone che conoscevano entrambi. Poi qualcosa da parte sua si è mossa. Era ottobre. Abbiamo approfondito la conoscenza ci siamo conosciuti e secondo me studiati. Siamo andati a letto a Febbraio.
Quando sono andata in quel motel sapevi chi avevo di fronte e non mi sono sbagliata se dopo 6 anni e mezzo la stima e l'affetto che ci lega è il medesimo se non di più nonostantw siano 4 anni e mezzo che non facciamo sesso


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma il tuo non "ti torna" o "non funziona" abbi pazienza,
> è tutto relativo alla sacra famiglia!!!
> come voler far quadrare un cerchio.
> l'errore è a monte, non a valle.
> ...


No non alla sacra famiglia ma alla prima volta che mi manca di rispetto. Riguardo alla famiglia o altro. Certo che mi butterei nelle cascate per mio marito come è certo che se tornassi indietro tornerei a letto con quell'uomo


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spider per scegliere bisogna decidere che si vuole trovare qualcuno con cui tradire. Mai pensato e mai cercato e mi fa abbastanza tristezza l'idea che qualcuno decida di tradire a tavolino e si metta in cerca.
> La passione per quest'uomo è nata lentamente con la convinzione che fosse univoca da parte mia. Non ho mai mosso in dito verso di lui. Era sposato ed era una situazione con parecchie persone che conoscevano entrambi. Poi qualcosa da parte sua si è mossa. Era ottobre. Abbiamo approfondito la conoscenza ci siamo conosciuti e secondo me studiati. Siamo andati a letto a Febbraio.
> Quando sono andata in quel motel sapevi chi avevo di fronte e non mi sono sbagliata se dopo 6 anni e mezzo la stima e l'affetto che ci lega è il medesimo se non di più nonostantw siano 4 anni e mezzo che non facciamo sesso


Farfy, 
allora non parliamo di calcolo.
parlare con te di tradimento, è impossibile.
ti comporti come una traditrice, senti e parli, come una tradita.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Horny, per me i legami si creano anche sulla base delle caratteristiche del soggetto...e chi ha caratteristiche che a me proprio non piacciono di certo non si legherà con me...per cui sarà ben difficile averci in qualche modo a che fare a livello sentimental-sessuale...
> So cosa vuol dire essere amante, non vorrei esserlo con chiunque, nemmeno con una persona per la quale provo solo ed esclusivamente una forte attrazione sessuale, mai e poi mai!


ma questo mi pare evidente.
è improbabile che una persona molto sensibile
e altruista telefoni al compagno dell'amante, ad esempio.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Farfy,
> allora non parliamo di calcolo.
> parlare con te di tradimento, è impossibile.
> ti comporti come una traditrice, senti e parli, come una tradita.


 è vero....
che poi io non ne capisco niente....


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Valuterei l'instabilità del soggetto. Di sicuro attrazione quanto vuoi ma se capissi che non è chiaro al 1000x1000 il tipo di relazione a entrambi manco inizio. E al primo segnale che quakcosa non mi torna chiudo tutto e mi do anche della cretina


mi sembri molto razionale 
sì


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma questo mi pare evidente.
> è improbabile che una persona molto sensibile
> e altruista telefoni al compagno dell'amante, ad esempio.


certo, bisognerebbe vedere se è innamorata, e ci ha creduto, in questo cazzo d'amore.
allora improvvisamente tutto diventa possibile.
anche rompere i coglioni.
se ti scegli un ruolo e i tuoi limiti,
 sai già come andrà a finire.
e infatti come vedi, qui si parla solo del passato.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

allora???
la cassiera???
qui mi può aiutare solo Farfy...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Farfy,
> allora non parliamo di calcolo.
> parlare con te di tradimento, è impossibile.
> ti comporti come una traditrice, senti e parli, come una tradita.


Invece probabulmente sei tu che accumuni tutti i traditori e ti sto dimostrando che non è così.
Ci sono modi e modo di tradire
Quello della tradita non l'ho capito


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ahhhh se questa è la tua definizione di razionale,  allora io sono super iper razionale, per me razionale è chi agisce  dominando sempre le passioni, indipendentemente da quante volte ci ha  pensato.
> 
> io non affibbio proprio nessuna responsabilità all'amante, infatti.
> 
> ...


I miei istinti li ho sempre dominati, le volte che non l'ho fatto l'ho fatto consapevolmente. Ecco perchè dico razionale...

Che tu non dessi responsabilità agli amanti lo avevo capito, ma infatti non sei tu a dirne di tutti i colori...

Nel mio caso lui si è preoccupato di quello che faceva comodo a lui ben conoscendomi e sapendo di poter essere in un certo senso tranquillo.
Mi faceva soffrire, ma era giusto che la vivessi. Avrei sofferto mille volte di più se non l'avessi vissuta. Quando mi ha detto che non ha mai provato niente non ci ho creduto nemmeno un secondo. E ho avuto ragione a non crederci, in quel momento doveva chiudere con me e ha trovato dei modi decisamente discutibili e ha usato parole assurde. Una persona che non prova niente non passa la vita a cercarti.

Li ho definiti instabili per non definirli teste di cazzo, che non volevo essere volgare...


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> allora???
> la cassiera???
> qui mi può aiutare solo Farfy...


ma perché vuoi fare questo?


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> è vero....
> che poi io non ne capisco niente....


ma come???
scusa, non sei tu che ci aiuteresti nel distinguo tra sesso e amore?
Mi sembra che tu ne abbia passate di cotte e di crude,
io non sono da meno, credimi.
quindi niente pregiudizi.
c'è una bella differenza quando si esce per scopare solo, 
da quando si esce per incontrare qualcuno e poi eventualmente scopare, dopo, o no?
Qui scopano e si riesumano le responsabilità...io non c'entro niente.
no, bella tu c'entri eccome.
c'entri nella stessa misura in cui entri in tutte le cose.
non sei astratta, e pura e limpida.
dallo scontrino nel bar, alla carta buttata lungo il marciapiede...
sempre c'entri qualcosa, di te stai parlando.


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come???
> scusa, non sei tu che ci aiuteresti nel distinguo tra sesso e amore?
> Mi sembra che tu ne abbia passate di cotte e di crude,
> io non sono da meno, credimi.
> ...


intendevo che non capisco nulla di tradimenti,
perché non ho esperienza.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma perché vuoi fare questo?


pura curiosità.
Ho bisogno di rileggere gli esordi, non proprio felici di JB qui dentro, 
per capirlo meglio, capire cosa vuole dire.
JB se mai è stato autentico, lo è stato solo nei primi post...


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> intendevo che non capisco nulla di tradimenti,
> perché non ho esperienza.


mi piaci horny, sai??
tanto.
non hai mai tradito, o non sei mai stata mazzata????
non sembrerebbe...


----------



## Horny (16 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi piaci horny, sai??
> tanto.
> non hai mai tradito, o non sei mai stata mazzata????
> non sembrerebbe...


no, mai tradito ne stata tradita.
per quel che ne so.
cosa non sembrerebbe?
ps
ma se ricordo bene....tu
all'inizio mi trattavi malissimo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> no, mai tradito ne stata tradita.
> per quel che ne so.
> cosa non sembrerebbe?
> ps
> ...


Lui tratta tutti malissimo, poi passa alla fase "quanto ti voglio bene" dopodiché ti ignora


----------



## Divì (16 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lui tratta tutti malissimo, poi passa alla fase "quanto ti voglio bene" dopodiché ti ignora


Verissimo, anche se a volte non necessariamente in quest'ordine!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

Per me non si sceglie un bel nulla.
Tradire, se non si vuole distruggere quel che si ha, è sempre un rischio.
Può andar bene e la persona che è capitata essere coerente con la prima impressione o con l'impressione data prima di essere amante ma la certezza non c'è.
Certamente c'è chi appare inaffidabile da subito.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lui tratta tutti malissimo, poi passa alla fase "quanto ti voglio bene" dopodiché ti ignora


Perche'?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Di cosa si parla in questo thread?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Perche'?



Perché? Boh? Lo dicesse lui il perché


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non si sceglie un bel nulla.
> Tradire, se non si vuole distruggere quel che si ha, è sempre un rischio.
> Può andar bene e la persona che è capitata essere coerente con la prima impressione o con l'impressione data prima di essere amante ma la certezza non c'è.
> Certamente c'è chi appare inaffidabile da subito.



Vero
poi ci sono quelli che sembrano buoni e affidabili e a cui piace essere considerati delle belle persone e stimati e apprezzati e invece sono dei pezzi di merda inimmaginabili, senza un briciolo di umanità 
é così per tutte le cose, non solo per gli amanti
il mondo é pieno di stronzi a cui non piace essere considerati stronzi e allora fanno i buoni ma sempre stronzi restano


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vero
> poi ci sono quelli che sembrano buoni e affidabili e a cui piace essere considerati delle belle persone e stimati e apprezzati e invece sono dei pezzi di merda inimmaginabili, senza un briciolo di umanità
> é così per tutte le cose, non solo per gli amanti
> il mondo é pieno di stronzi a cui non piace essere considerati stronzi e allora fanno i buoni ma sempre stronzi restano


Ma anche senza essere stronzi ci si può sentire coinvolti al punto di voler creare una nuova coppia e credere che sia possibile.
Qualche volta accade.
E imprudenze anche inconsapevoli si possono fare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche senza essere stronzi ci si può sentire coinvolti al punto di voler creare una nuova coppia e credere che sia possibile.
> Qualche volta accade.
> E imprudenze anche inconsapevoli si possono fare.


Ma ci sono anche stronzi non esattamente chiari che dicono un sacco di cazzate perché così é più bello e meno squallido. Se la raccontano e la raccontano anche a quei poveri idioti che ci cascano


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vero
> poi ci sono quelli che sembrano buoni e affidabili e a cui piace essere considerati delle belle persone e stimati e apprezzati e invece sono dei pezzi di merda inimmaginabili, senza un briciolo di umanità
> é così per tutte le cose, non solo per gli amanti
> il mondo é pieno di stronzi a cui non piace essere considerati stronzi e allora fanno i buoni ma sempre stronzi restano


Ma uno stronzo vero, uno stronzo inside, per quanto si ammanti di profumo, dovresti essere capace di riconoscerlo. E di evitarlo. Basta non fermarsi alle apprenze.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma uno stronzo vero, uno stronzo inside, per quanto si ammanti di profumo, dovresti essere capace di riconoscerlo. E di evitarlo. Basta non fermarsi alle apprenze.



Sì, dovresti... In teoria... Poi ci sono gli ingenui e le ingenue che si bevono tutto perché assetati/e di non si sa bene cosa


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma uno stronzo vero, uno stronzo inside, per quanto si ammanti di profumo, dovresti essere capace di riconoscerlo. E di evitarlo. Basta non fermarsi alle apprenze.


Insomma,  basta guardare decine e decine di casi di donne uccise dai mariti compagni per capire come sia facile sbagliarsi. 

.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, dovresti... In teoria... Poi ci sono gli ingenui e le ingenue che si bevono tutto perché assetati/e di non si sa bene cosa


Di sincerità? Di persone vere? 
Evviva le ingenue.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insomma,  basta guardare decine e decine di casi di donne uccise dai mariti compagni per capire come sia facile sbagliarsi.
> 
> .


A volte non si vuole vedere. Ci si innamora di una idea. E si resta ancorati al sogno di non essersi sbagliate


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> A volte non si vuole vedere. Ci si innamora di una idea. E si resta ancorati al sogno di non essersi sbagliate


Si cerca di evitare ed ammettere di aver fallito  nella cosa piu' importante, la scelta di un uomo e pure padre dei tuoi figli.

Mi viene in mente tra le tante la moglie di Parolisi,  lei sapeva ma faceva miracoli per ravvivare un matrimonio fallito in partenza.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si cerca di evitare ed ammettere di aver fallito  nella cosa piu' importante, la scelta di un uomo e pure padre dei tuoi figli.
> 
> Mi viene in mente tra le tante la moglie di Parolisi,  lei sapeva ma faceva miracoli per ravvivare un matrimonio fallito in partenza.


A me fanno una tenerezza e una pena infinita quelle donne maltrattate anche fisicamente che nonostante le umiliazioni si rinfrancano per le puntuali scuse conseguenti alle botte. 
Mi fanno anche rabbia. Perché non vedono? Perchè accettano, perché coprono?
Io uomini così li disprezzo sono meno che bestie. Approfittano della debolezza psicologica di queste donne che sognano e non riescono a svegliarsi perché pensano di non essere adeguate che nessuno possa amarle veramente financo che si MERITANO a di essere trattate come cani. Sono esseri immondi che devastano forse per sempre persone fragili e delicate.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma uno stronzo vero, uno stronzo inside, per quanto si ammanti di profumo, dovresti essere capace di riconoscerlo. E di evitarlo. Basta non fermarsi alle apprenze.


E' sempre facile parlare e spiegare quando una situazione non la si e' mai vissuta....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io certi discorsi, pur sforzandomi non li capisco proprio.
> Allora secondo teoria, ci sarebbe un amante di serie A e una di serie B?
> L'amante che sa stare al suo posto, rispettoso e paziente e l'amante irascibile,
> e inopportuno?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta;1461878[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Per me non si sceglie un bel nulla.
> Tradire, se non si vuole distruggere quel che si ha, è sempre un rischio[/B].
> Può andar bene e la persona che è capitata essere coerente con la prima impressione o con l'impressione data prima di essere amante *ma la certezza non c'è.*
> Certamente c'è chi appare inaffidabile da subito.


Nicka, Horny, Farfalla, Spider, Clementine, Palladiano, Free...avete detto tante cose  che condivido.
Ovviamente io non conosco il vostro passato, le vostre vicissitudini, il vostro vissuto.
Con disincantata si parlava di amanti che arrivano a ricattare l'uomo. Nessun discorso di amanti di serie A o serie B. Io  non parlo  come traditrice, ma come tradita. Ed il mio punto di vista è che in queste cose si sa dove si inizia ma non dove si va a parare. Forse se si sapessero certe cose a priori, ad un uomo, ad una donna non verrebbe mai in mente di tradire, se non per un occasionale rapporto sessuale. Ci sono tante componenti e tante variabili in un tradimento. Ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere ( *nemmeno se sei una persona razionale*), come il fatto che uno dei due si possa innamorare, ( o tutti e due). E qui il discorso cambia. Ci sono poi i dietrofront, i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. La consapevolezza di aver fatto un errore, il rendersi conto di voler tornare indietro : ma se l'altro/a non è disposto a mollare ? Ecco, qui si che sono spine. Non tutti hanno l'intelligenza per capire che se un uomo, una donna non ne vogliono più sapere, è finita. C'è chi non si arrende : forse chi ha investito davvero qualcosa in fatto di sentimenti. Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si cerca di evitare ed ammettere di aver fallito  nella cosa piu' importante, la scelta di un uomo e pure padre dei tuoi figli.
> 
> Mi viene in mente tra le tante la moglie di Parolisi,  lei sapeva ma faceva miracoli per ravvivare un matrimonio fallito in partenza.


Tra un marito che ti mette le corna e uno che progetta di ucciderti ce ne vuole...la seconda eventualita' nessuna donna osa immaginarsela,neanche la piu' "attenta" soprattutto quando il marito non e' mai stato violento con lei.La povera Melania ha fatto cio' che milioni di donne sposate con figli fanno : ha fatto pazienza sperando che lui tornasse in se' .Ma e' stata sfortunata....I retroscena non li sapremmo mai.E' morta e pace al anima sua.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nicka, Horny, Farfalla, Spider, Clementine, Palladiano, Free...avete detto tante cose  che condivido.
> Ovviamente io non conosco il vostro passato, le vostre vicissitudini, il vostro vissuto.
> Con disincantata si parlava di amanti che arrivano a ricattare l'uomo. Nessun discorso di amanti di serie A o serie B. Io  non parlo  come traditrice, ma come tradita. *Ed il mio punto di vista è che in queste cose si sa dove si inizia ma non dove si va a parare. Forse se si sapessero certe cose a priori, ad un uomo, ad una donna non verrebbe mai in mente di tradire, se non per un occasionale rapporto sessuale*. Ci sono tante componenti e tante variabili in un tradimento. Ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere ( *nemmeno se sei una persona razionale*), come il fatto che uno dei due si possa innamorare, ( o tutti e due). E qui il discorso cambia. Ci sono poi i dietrofront, i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. La consapevolezza di aver fatto un errore, il rendersi conto di voler tornare indietro : ma se l'altro/a non è disposto a mollare ? Ecco, qui si che sono spine. Non tutti hanno l'intelligenza per capire che se un uomo, una donna non ne vogliono più sapere, è finita. C'è chi non si arrende : forse chi ha investito davvero qualcosa in fatto di sentimenti. Non siamo tutti uguali.



Bravissima, infatti le persone mature e ragionanti se ne guardano bene dal mettersi in quei casini!


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nicka, Horny, Farfalla, Spider, Clementine, Palladiano, Free...avete detto tante cose  che condivido.
> Ovviamente io non conosco il vostro passato, le vostre vicissitudini, il vostro vissuto.
> Con disincantata si parlava di amanti che arrivano a ricattare l'uomo. Nessun discorso di amanti di serie A o serie B. Io  non parlo  come traditrice, ma come tradita. Ed il mio punto di vista è che in queste cose si sa dove si inizia ma non dove si va a parare. Forse se si sapessero certe cose a priori, ad un uomo, ad una donna non verrebbe mai in mente di tradire, se non per un occasionale rapporto sessuale. Ci sono tante componenti e tante variabili in un tradimento. Ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere ( nemmeno se sei una persona razionale), come il fatto che uno dei due si possa innamorare, ( o tutti e due). E qui il discorso cambia. Ci sono poi i dietrofront, i ripensamenti, i sensi di colpa. La consapevolezza di aver fatto un errore, il rendersi conto di voler tornare indietro : ma se l'altro/a non è disposto a mollare ? Ecco, qui si che sono spine. *Non tutti hanno l'intelligenza per capire che se un uomo, una donna non ne vogliono più sapere, è finita. C'è chi non si arrende : forse chi ha investito davvero qualcosa in fatto di sentimenti. Non siamo tutti uguali.*


Ed è vero pure per i traditi ... quelli che hanno davvero investito talmente tanto in fatto di sentimenti che alla fine si trovano con un pugno di mosche in mano ... BCDL


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima, infatti le persone *mature e ragionanti* se ne guardano bene dal mettersi in quei casini!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima, infatti le persone mature e ragionanti se ne guardano bene dal mettersi in quei casini!


Quindi sono immatura e deficiente....Bè inizio bene la settimana


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sono immatura e deficiente....Bè inizio bene la settimana


Dammi il cinque!!!


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sono immatura e deficiente....Bè inizio bene la settimana



Come sei non lo so, quello che so è che, se sta a cuore il matrimonio, si sta lontani da certi rischi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come sei non lo so, quello che so è che, se sta a cuore il matrimonio, si sta lontani da certi rischi.



Quindi stai con un immaturo e deficiente.....


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi stai con un immaturo e deficiente.....



O con uno sufficientemente maturo per capire quali siano i potenziali pericoli e per evitarli.
E uno a cui non sta a cuore il matrimonio non si fa certo di questi scrupoli.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> O con uno sufficientemente maturo per capire quali siano i potenziali pericoli e per evitarli.
> E uno a cui non sta a cuore il matrimonio non si fa certo di questi scrupoli.


Parliamo di tuo marito?
No perchè qualcosa non mi torna


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parliamo di tuo marito?
> No perchè qualcosa non mi torna



E' quello che avevo capito...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sono immatura e deficiente....Bè inizio bene la settimana



Non penso proprio si riferisse a te.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tra un marito che ti mette le corna e uno che progetta di ucciderti ce ne vuole...la seconda eventualita' nessuna donna osa immaginarsela,neanche la piu' "attenta" soprattutto quando il marito non e' mai stato violento con lei.La povera Melania ha fatto cio' che milioni di donne sposate con figli fanno : ha fatto pazienza sperando che lui tornasse in se' .Ma e' stata sfortunata....I retroscena non li sapremmo mai.E' morta e pace al anima sua.


Non pensavo tanto all'omicidio pensavo a Melania che nonostante sapesse dell'altra preparava la festa di San Valentino come una fidanzatina ai primi mesi d'amore.
Lui persino la notte in cui nasceva la figlia era irreperibile e, non per lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non penso proprio si riferisse a te.


In generale a chi tradisce
Ho tradito
Perchè dovrei chiamarmi fuori?


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non pensavo tanto all'omicidio pensavo a Melania che nonostante sapesse dell'altra preparava la festa di San Valentino come una fidanzatina ai primi mesi d'amore.
> Lui persino la notte in cui nasceva la figlia era irreperibile e, non per lavoro.


Percio dico che e' stata sfortunata...Una bella donna che nonostante tutto,s'impegnava ad esprimere il suo amore sperando che lui in fondo l'amasse e che quelle fossero solo delle "sbandate".Quando ami sottovaluti perfino l'irreperibilita' al parto che poi si sara' anche incavolata,l'avra' anche detto ma poi qualcuno dei familiari "pacifisti" avra' anche detto "ma non te la prendere,forse stava lavorando,non c'era rette ecc ecc" e alla nascita di un figlio,stanca dopo un parto,il primo pensiero non e' il tradimento,hai un bambino tra le braccia e l'immagine della famigliola felice in mente e poi tanto tanto bisogno anche di sostegno.Un altro elemento che piu' avrebbe dato da pensare a me(da estranea) e'il fatto che lui acconsenti' che lei tornasse a casa dai suoi con la neonata...Figlia appena nata e lui non voleva vivere ogni singolo momento di quella creatura?Non era normale.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In generale a chi tradisce
> Ho tradito
> Perchè dovrei chiamarmi fuori?



Scusa, ma che ci sia un rischio e' innegabile.
Poi uno/una puo' fare di tutto per non farsi scoprire ma il matrimonio a rischio lo mette.
Qui si arriva a parlare di stima tra gente che tradisce ma se analizza a freddo e' un inganno a chi NON sa,  quindi molto ampio anche il, raggio per stimare qualcuno.  

Nicka non era sposata. 

Tu, Tebe, la moglie di Starck, di Nicola, di Feather e tanti altri si.  Mio marito, quello di Diletta, di Fiordiloto, tutti hanno messo a rischio il matrimonio/convivenza.

Chiamali superficiali , idioti, cretini, furbi , intelligenti, come ti pare, ma il rischio lo hanno corso. Molti, come mio marito, beccati.

Poi si fa in fretta a dire che uno calcola il  rischio. Se quando ti sei sentita male,  fosse successo qualcosa di piu' grave, avrebbe potuto scoprirvi,  o qualcuno vedervi entrare in motel.

Quella di mio marito per 5 anni ha taciuto.   Probabilmente all'inizio era AFFIDABILE.  Poi si sara' illusa di accassarsi. 

Se tuo marito,  come ha fatto Danielacala e, altri,  avesse avuto l''idea di 'controllarti' sai che sorpresa, vale anche per me.

Io dico che qui possiamo permetterci di dare appellativi senza coniugarli al personale. Diletta non si riferiva a qualcuno in particolare.

Tanto, quando tocca a noi tradire,  ci diamo  tutte le attenuanti possibili,  ma l'atto in se' e' bastardo. Sempre verso  chi ignora.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che ci sia un rischio e' innegabile.
> Poi uno/una puo' fare di tutto per non farsi scoprire ma il matrimonio a rischio lo mette.
> Qui si arriva a parlare di stima tra gente che tradisce ma se analizza a freddo e' un inganno a chi NON sa,  quindi molto ampio anche il, raggio per stimare qualcuno.
> 
> ...


Adesso rischio di essere linciata ma lo dico lo stesso:
io trovo piu' assurdo tradire da fidanzati che tradire da sposati.Voglio dire in un matrimonio ci sono moltti piu'legami difficili da sciogliere che vanno dal affetto,ai figli,al mutuo di casa.Tra fidanzati(termine strausato secondo me)  molti di questi legami non ci sono,per cui se non ti trovi bene lasci prima ancora di arrivare al punto di tradire oppure tradisci e lasci...ma se rimani tradendo sei masochista.


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In generale a chi tradisce
> Ho tradito
> *Perchè dovrei chiamarmi fuori?*


Per un solo piccolo insignificante particolare ....


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Adesso rischio di essere linciata ma lo dico lo stesso:
> io trovo piu' assurdo tradire da fidanzati che tradire da sposati.Voglio dire in un matrimonio ci sono moltti piu'legami difficili da sciogliere che vanno dal affetto,ai figli,al mutuo di casa.Tra fidanzati(termine strausato secondo me)  molti di questi legami non ci sono,per cui se non ti trovi bene lasci prima ancora di arrivare al punto di tradire oppure tradisci e lasci...ma se rimani tradendo sei masochista.


Io sono d'accordissimo, infatti mi chiedevo perchè nel mio caso lui rimanesse fidanzato. Poi ci si è pure sposato...
Non l'ho mai capito.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordissimo, infatti mi chiedevo perchè nel mio caso lui rimanesse fidanzato. Poi ci si è pure sposato...
> Non l'ho mai capito.


E' assurdo vero?Allora non mi sbaglio....E non solo tradiscono ma si sposano anche ufficializzando il fidanzamento e mettendo le basi per altri eventuali tradimenti....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che ci sia un rischio e' innegabile.
> Poi uno/una puo' fare di tutto per non farsi scoprire ma il matrimonio a rischio lo mette.
> Qui si arriva a parlare di stima tra gente che tradisce ma se analizza a freddo e' un inganno a chi NON sa, quindi molto ampio anche il, raggio per stimare qualcuno.
> 
> ...


diletta faceva un discorso in generale sui traditori, e io da traditrice ho risposto.
Dato che tutto mi sento tranne deficiente e immatura,ho detta la mia.
Correre il rischio ed essere immaturi e deficienti per me sono cose diverse
La prima è senz'altro vera
Quella di tuo marito ha taciuto 5 anni. Per quanto tempo lo ha ricattato. Al primo ricatto doveva fanculizzarla, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Adesso rischio di essere linciata ma lo dico lo stesso:
> *io trovo piu' assurdo tradire da fidanzati che tradire da sposati*.Voglio dire in un matrimonio ci sono moltti piu'legami difficili da sciogliere che vanno dal affetto,ai figli,al mutuo di casa.Tra fidanzati(termine strausato secondo me) molti di questi legami non ci sono,per cui se non ti trovi bene lasci prima ancora di arrivare al punto di tradire oppure tradisci e lasci...ma se rimani tradendo sei masochista.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per un solo piccolo insignificante particolare ....


quale?


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quale?


Sei stata sgamata?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sei stata sgamata?


ah ok
no


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> diletta faceva un discorso in generale sui traditori, e io da traditrice ho risposto.Dato che tutto mi sento tranne deficiente e immatura,ho detta la mia.Correre il rischio ed essere immaturi e deficienti per me sono cose diverseLa prima è senz'altro veraQuella di tuo marito ha taciuto 5 anni. Per quanto tempo lo ha ricattato. Al primo ricatto doveva fanculizzarla, secondo me


Infatti...come si fa a continuare ad andare a letto con una che ti fa uma violenza psicologica come il ricatto?


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah ok
> no


Quindi non rientri nella categoria ... buon inizio settimana stellì ...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> diletta faceva un discorso in generale sui traditori, e io da traditrice ho risposto.
> Dato che tutto mi sento tranne deficiente e immatura,ho detta la mia.
> Correre il rischio ed essere immaturi e deficienti per me sono cose diverse
> La prima è senz'altro vera
> Quella di tuo marito ha taciuto 5 anni. Per quanto tempo lo ha ricattato. Al primo ricatto doveva fanculizzarla, secondo me



Quello sicuramente, pero' era per rimarcare che la  certezza assoluta,   visto che x tradire ti serve un complice, non esiste.

Io non ne farei una questione personale,  non qui.

Poi, uno puo' essere un genio, come la mia piu' grande, ma in amore, per altri versi, un disastro.

PERSONALMENTE  per mio marito, ma lo penso per tutti i traditi, un bastardodentro. 

Non vuole e non gli do nessuna giustificazione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente, pero' era per rimarcare che la certezza assoluta, visto che x tradire ti serve un complice, non esiste.
> 
> Io non ne farei una questione personale, non qui.
> 
> ...


la certezza assoluta di essere sgamati non ce l'hai
Mi illudo di aver avuto la certezza di non aver tradito con un coglione 
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi non rientri nella categoria ... buon inizio settimana stellì ...



Grazie, ricambio


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E' assurdo vero?Allora non mi sbaglio....E non solo tradiscono ma si sposano anche ufficializzando il fidanzamento e mettendo le basi per altri eventuali tradimenti....


Io ti dico, qualche anno fa ero molto amica di una ragazza. 
Fidanzata, convivente con un ragazzo. Nessun mutuo perchè lei molto ricca di famiglia aveva casa di proprietà in centro.
Bè, si fidanza appunto con sto ragazzo, 5 anni più grande, lui va a stare da lei, dopo un anno di convivenza mi confida che ha deciso di sposarsi, mi chiede di essere la sua testimone di nozze.
Mi stona, mi stona molto perchè lei, in quell'anno di convivenza mi confida che non fa sesso col suo ragazzo. Ti parlo di una ragazza di 25 anni. Mi dice che in un singolo anno di convivenza le volte in cui hanno fatto sesso sono state 2, di cui 1 non portata a termine perchè lui non reggeva l'erezione. Le consiglio svariate volte una terapia di coppia, di andare da un sessuologo, di cercare di capire quale potesse essere il problema, ma niente. Le chiedevo se a lei stesse bene la cosa, le dicevo che a 25 anni mi pareva davvero molto strano che due non si saltassero addosso non dico tutti i giorni, ma almeno ogni tanto. Lei mi diceva che lo amava e quindi andava bene così. Io dal canto mio le rispondevo che non sarebbe arrivata a 30 anni in questa situazione, conoscendola. Le chiedo se lo tradisce, mi dice di no, che non è una puttana come me (era il mio periodo da amante). Le dico che forse, prima di sposarsi sarebbe stato davvero meglio indagare bene, che per il matrimonio c'era tempo, nessuno correva loro dietro...ma parlavo con un muro.
Finiamo in un certo senso a discutere, le chiedo a muso duro di dirmi perchè ha deciso di sposarsi e mi risponde semplicemente: "ma ti rendi conto della gente che c'è in giro? questo è un bravo ragazzo ed è giusto avere qualcuno accanto, tanto vale che mi tengo questo"
La frase per me è stato un pugno nell'occhio. Tutto gravitava intorno al fatto che nella società si campa di apparenza. Lei aveva deciso di sposarsi perchè era giusto così agli occhi di tutti.
Ho cominciato a dubitare di presenziare a un matrimonio del genere in veste di testimone. Non mi sentivo a mio agio nel sapere le motivazioni di quel matrimonio. La sua falsità era talmente elevata che ad un certo punto sono venuta a sapere per vie traverse che di me parlava nella maniera peggiore che una persona possa pensare, mentre a me decantava il fatto che io fossi la sua migliore amica. Ci sono arrivata allo scontro definitivo a un mese dalle nozze, le ho detto che mi rifiutavo anche solo di andarci al suo matrimonio, sia perchè aveva preso quella decisione sia perchè per me il nostro rapporto era finito.
Ho scoperto un paio di anni dopo (io non l'ho mai più sentita) che lei, dopo pochi mesi che era andata a convivere ha iniziato una relazione con un suo collega. Ecco perchè era tranquilla di non fare sesso a casa, lo faceva al lavoro, spesso e volentieri. Lo ha fatto il giorno prima delle nozze (il suo collega era presente all'addio al nubilato) e ha continuato a farlo da sposata...dopo 6 mesi dalle nozze suo marito è tornato a casa prima del previsto e li ha trovati in faccende che di lavorativo avevano ben poco.

Ecco...per me sono cose parecchio assurde, a dir poco!


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti dico, qualche anno fa ero molto amica di una ragazza.
> Fidanzata, convivente con un ragazzo. Nessun mutuo perchè lei molto ricca di famiglia aveva casa di proprietà in centro.
> Bè, si fidanza appunto con sto ragazzo, 5 anni più grande, lui va a stare da lei, dopo un anno di convivenza mi confida che ha deciso di sposarsi, mi chiede di essere la sua testimone di nozze.
> Mi stona, mi stona molto perchè lei, in quell'anno di convivenza mi confida che non fa sesso col suo ragazzo. Ti parlo di una ragazza di 25 anni. Mi dice che in un singolo anno di convivenza le volte in cui hanno fatto sesso sono state 2, di cui 1 non portata a termine perchè lui non reggeva l'erezione. Le consiglio svariate volte una terapia di coppia, di andare da un sessuologo, di cercare di capire quale potesse essere il problema, ma niente. Le chiedevo se a lei stesse bene la cosa, le dicevo che a 25 anni mi pareva davvero molto strano che due non si saltassero addosso non dico tutti i giorni, ma almeno ogni tanto. Lei mi diceva che lo amava e quindi andava bene così. Io dal canto mio le rispondevo che non sarebbe arrivata a 30 anni in questa situazione, conoscendola. Le chiedo se lo tradisce, mi dice di no, che non è una puttana come me (era il mio periodo da amante). Le dico che forse, prima di sposarsi sarebbe stato davvero meglio indagare bene, che per il matrimonio c'era tempo, nessuno correva loro dietro...ma parlavo con un muro.
> ...


Ecco,la tua ex amica e' proprio il tipo di donna che definirei una "troia"....fingere amore quando del amore non le frega un cazzo e pensa egoisticamente alla propria realizzazione  e apparenza personale e pur di ottenerla e' disposta a tutto.Qualche settimana fa io e te parlammo delle amanti che venivano definite in un certo modo e approfito per spiegartelo.Mia sorella e' stata amante di un uomo sposato(si in famiglia abbiamo tutte le categorie,la sposata cornuta,l'amante e la zitella) per ben 7 anni...Innamorata matta di lui,sempre nel ombra,tutta la sua giornata progettata in base a lui.Quando lui poteva,quando lui voleva.Non ha mai chiesto niente,ai miei occhi non era troia ma irrazionale e illusa....gli e' stata vicina con discrezione anche durante la sua malattia.Era amore il suo,amore con la A maiuscola...Non era troia,era una donna innamorata che aveva perso il suo sano egoismo...Per cui la troia non eri tu o mia sorella che per amore vi davate totalmente ma la tua amica che pur di pensare a se stessa la parola amore non sapeva neanche dove stesse di casa....


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco,la tua ex amica e' proprio il tipo di donna che definirei una "troia"....fingere amore quando del amore non le frega un cazzo e pensa egoisticamente alla propria realizzazione  e apparenza personale e pur di ottenerla e' disposta a tutto.Qualche settimana fa io e te parlammo delle amanti che venivano definite in un certo modo e approfito per spiegartelo.Mia sorella e' stata amante di un uomo sposato(si in famiglia abbiamo tutte le categorie,la sposata cornuta,l'amante e la zitella) per ben 7 anni...Innamorata matta di lui,sempre nel ombra,tutta la sua giornata progettata in base a lui.Quando lui poteva,quando lui voleva.Non ha mai chiesto niente,ai miei occhi non era troia ma irrazionale e illusa....gli e' stata vicina con discrezione anche durante la sua malattia.Era amore il suo,amore con la A maiuscola...Non era troia,era una donna innamorata che aveva perso il suo sano egoismo...Per cui la troia non eri tu o mia sorella che per amore vi davate totalmente ma la tua amica che pur di pensare a se stessa la parola amore non sapeva neanche dove stesse di casa....


E quando mi hanno riferito come era andata la storia di questa tizia il commento che mi è venuto di getto è stato: "e per fortuna che la troia ero io!!" , perchè non ti dico quante me ne diceva, le frasi in stile "fai schifo, sei una puttana, ma ti rendi conto che lui va a casa e ha una povera donna che non sa nulla della tua esistenza, lui è una merda, tu devi chiuderci, se capitasse a me ti menerei" erano all'ordine del giorno. E mi facevano un male cane perchè pensavo mi fosse amica.
Lo so, è pieno di gente veramente di merda...la gente che si sente obbligata in qualche modo a fare qualcosa non la comprendo. Ecco perchè parlo sempre di scelte che si fanno nella vita...proprio perchè nessuno è obbligato a fare niente.
Io ho sbagliato, svariate volte, mi sono capitate diverse cose nella mia vita, quando mi è capitata la lunga relazione è stata voluta da entrambi, mi ero innamorata di lui a 12 anni, è stato il primo che mi ha fatto arrossire, il primo che mi ha fatto battere il cuore, il primo con cui ho fatto l'amore, per un bacio sono passati 8 mesi, siamo andati entrambi in crisi e il secondo è stato dopo altri 4 mesi, l'ho amato davvero con tutta me stessa e non l'ho mai reputato un errore. Mai. Non è stata per nessuno dei due una leggerezza.
Questo non vuol dire che non sia stato sbagliato, ma non lo è stato per me.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quando mi hanno riferito come era andata la storia di questa tizia il commento che mi è venuto di getto è stato: "e per fortuna che la troia ero io!!" , perchè non ti dico quante me ne diceva, le frasi in stile "fai schifo, sei una puttana, ma ti rendi conto che lui va a casa e ha una povera donna che non sa nulla della tua esistenza, lui è una merda, tu devi chiuderci, se capitasse a me ti menerei" erano all'ordine del giorno. E mi facevano un male cane perchè pensavo mi fosse amica.
> Lo so, è pieno di gente veramente di merda...la gente che si sente obbligata in qualche modo a fare qualcosa non la comprendo. Ecco perchè parlo sempre di scelte che si fanno nella vita...proprio perchè nessuno è obbligato a fare niente.
> Io ho sbagliato, svariate volte, mi sono capitate diverse cose nella mia vita, quando mi è capitata la lunga relazione è stata voluta da entrambi, mi ero innamorata di lui a 12 anni, è stato il primo che mi ha fatto arrossire, il primo che mi ha fatto battere il cuore, il primo con cui ho fatto l'amore, per un bacio sono passati 8 mesi, siamo andati entrambi in crisi e il secondo è stato dopo altri 4 mesi, l'ho amato davvero con tutta me stessa e non l'ho mai reputato un errore. Mai. Non è stata per nessuno dei due una leggerezza.
> Questo non vuol dire che non sia stato sbagliato, ma non lo è stato per me.


Lo so...e' perche tutti quelli che sono al di fuori di noi,al di fuori di una storia tendono a generalizzare perche'  certe esperienze non le hanno mai vissute.E chi parla senza aver mai vissuto un ' esperienza per forza qualcosa gli sfugge e tende  a rimanere in superficie...Mia sorella non ha mai parlato con nessuno di quella storia.Ma quando ci pensa si ricorda ancora dell' amarezza....


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lo so...e' perche tutti quelli che sono al di fuori di noi,al di fuori di una storia tendono a generalizzare perche'  certe esperienze non le hanno mai vissute.E chi parla senza aver mai vissuto un ' esperienza per forza qualcosa gli sfugge e tende  a rimanere in superficie...Mia sorella non ha mai parlato con nessuno di quella storia.Ma quando ci pensa si ricorda ancora dell' amarezza....


L'amarezza era data senz'altro dall'illusione. Per mia fortuna non mi sono mai illusa...e la prima e unica volta che l'ho messo davanti ad una scelta ero assolutamente consapevole che non avrebbe scelto me. L'ho fatto per dargli una svegliata e per mettere un punto definitivo.
Io qui ne parlo con grande serenità anche perchè ormai sono passati anni, ma anche io non parlavo con nessuno e stavo male per i fatti miei. Lo sapevano in pochissime persone...e i commenti non erano sempre positivi, ovviamente.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amarezza era data senz'altro dall'illusione. Per mia fortuna non mi sono mai illusa...e la prima e unica volta che l'ho messo davanti ad una scelta ero assolutamente consapevole che non avrebbe scelto me. L'ho fatto per dargli una svegliata e per mettere un punto definitivo.
> Io qui ne parlo con grande serenità anche perchè ormai sono passati anni, ma anche io non parlavo con nessuno e stavo male per i fatti miei. Lo sapevano in pochissime persone...e i commenti non erano sempre positivi, ovviamente.


Mia sorella lo lascio' dopo vari tira e molla e scuse stupide...l'amarezza e' rimasta peche per inseguire un amore impossibile ha perso 7 anni della sua vita e adesso  si ritrova sola a 40 anni...ma e' andata cosi'.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> diletta faceva un discorso in generale sui traditori, e io da traditrice ho risposto.
> Dato che tutto mi sento tranne deficiente e immatura,ho detta la mia.
> Correre il rischio ed essere immaturi e deficienti per me sono cose diverse
> La prima è senz'altro vera
> Quella di tuo marito ha taciuto 5 anni. Per quanto tempo lo ha ricattato. Al primo ricatto doveva fanculizzarla, secondo me


Oh immaturi e non ragionanti (che non vuol dire essere deficienti) lo siamo tutti o lo possiamo essere tutti anche a 80 anni, quando seguiamo un impulso, affidandoci a calcoli che sono sempre fatti senza l'oste.
Può pure andare bene.
Non so perché ti sembra una cosa così offensiva.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh immaturi e non ragionanti (che non vuol dire essere deficienti) lo siamo tutti o lo possiamo essere tutti anche a 80 anni, quando seguiamo un impulso, affidandoci a calcoli che sono sempre fatti senza l'oste.
> Può pure andare bene.
> Non so perché ti sembra una cosa così offensiva.


non offensivo
Non mi ci rispecchio, tutto qui
E queste generalizzazioni sempre per giustificare chi si ha in casa mi infastidiscono
Sono grande abbastanza per sapere cosa faccio, soprattutto se vado a letto con un persona e prima ci ho ragionato eccome
Ribadisco che i finti incapaci di intendendere e di volere sono una categoria che non sopporto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non offensivo
> Non mi ci rispecchio, tutto qui
> E queste generalizzazioni sempre per giustificare chi si ha in casa mi infastidiscono
> Sono grande abbastanza per sapere cosa faccio, soprattutto se vado a letto con un persona e prima ci ho ragionato eccome
> Ribadisco che i finti incapaci di intendendere e di volere sono una categoria che non sopporto


Questo perché per te è fondamentale sentire di aver compiuto una scelta responsabile.
Ma, a parte che sei anomala (e dovresti riconoscerlo leggendo le altre vicende), anche ragionandoci mille volte e sentendosi di essere pronti ad assumersi le responsabilità relative, sempre si sceglie per un impulso irrazionale quando si sceglie in tema di sentimenti e di sesso.
E (per me) meno male!!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo perché per te è fondamentale sentire di aver compiuto una scelta responsabile.
> Ma, a parte che sei anomala (e dovresti riconoscerlo leggendo le altre vicende), anche ragionandoci mille volte e sentendosi di essere pronti ad assumersi le responsabilità relative, sempre si sceglie per un impulso irrazionale quando si sceglie in tema di sentimenti e di sesso.
> E (per me) meno male!!


Per me è fondamentale non campare scuse o giustificazioni. Per me è fondamentale sapere di aver agito dopo aver valutato come in tutte le cose della mia vita
Che poi la parte emotiva ha una forte spinta è vero.
Che sono anomala lo so, ultimamente me lo dicono persone diverse in ruoili diversi,e in un sacco di cose anche


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me è fondamentale non campare scuse o giustificazioni. Per me è fondamentale sapere di aver agito dopo aver valutato come in tutte le cose della mia vita
> Che poi la parte emotiva ha una forte spinta è vero.
> Che sono anomala lo so, ultimamente me lo dicono persone diverse in ruoili diversi,e in un sacco di cose anche


Ma ammettere di essere stati impulsivi, istintivi o non aver seguito la ragione non significa avere scuse o giustificazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ammettere di essere stati impulsivi, istintivi o non aver seguito la ragione non significa avere scuse o giustificazioni.


Per me si
Ma io sono anomala
il mio istinto mi avrebbe detto di saltargli addosso dopo il primo sms 
ci ho messo 4 mesi. Dici che ho seguito la ragione o l'istinto? 

forse è per questo che se penso a qualcosa che ho fatto e di cui mi sono pentita non mi viene in mente nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me si
> Ma io sono anomala
> il mio istinto mi avrebbe detto di saltargli addosso dopo il primo sms
> ci ho messo 4 mesi. Dici che ho seguito la ragione o l'istinto?
> ...


Per me hai seguito l'istinto lo stesso.
Ma è come il nome da dare ai sentimenti.
Bisogna solo mettersi d'accordo sulle parole.
I fatti restano gli stessi.
Io sono molto impulsiva ma ragiono, anche quando sono impulsiva. Ragiono in fretta.
C'era un calciatore a cui avevano chiesto come faceva a fare certe cose d'istinto e lui aveva risposto che aveva sempre ragionato.
Un altro che sono cose d'istinto.
Forse sono solo denominazioni diverse.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Felice che tu abbia la sensazione di stare meglio. Se ti senti così, è perché sei così.
> Sul neretto te lo garantisco al 100%.
> E ti dirò di più. Quando lui lo capirà, cambierà. Almeno, a me è successo così.
> Per quanto riguarda la fisicità, scusa se sono un po' dura, ma...fallo se ti va. Se non ti va, o lo fai per compiacere lui, mandalo a quel paese.
> Non vedo l'ora che tu scriva che hai trovato uno spasimante:carneval:! Perché succederà anche quello!


grazie Apollonia,  francamente mi era sfuggito il tuo post.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che ci sia un rischio e' innegabile.
> *Poi uno/una puo' fare di tutto per non farsi scoprire ma il matrimonio a rischio lo mette.*
> Qui si arriva a parlare di stima tra gente che tradisce ma se analizza a freddo e' un inganno a chi NON sa,  quindi molto ampio anche il, raggio per stimare qualcuno.
> 
> ...


disincantata quoto in toto  ...eccome se ti quoto. 
mi soffermo su questa tua frase, perché mi confrontavo qualche giorno fa con un amica ( anche lei del club "i traditi")* : Probabilmente all'inizio era AFFIDABILE.  Poi si sara' illusa di accassarsi.  ( si sarà illusa, o è stata illusa?) magari, non è il tuo caso, ma  mi chiedo : quanta responsabilità hanno i traditori in questo ?!  *Quante promesse hanno fatto, (magari in un primo momento anche convinti di ciò che dicevano) e poi hanno cambiato la loro posizione ? Ora lasciando perdere un attimo i rancori che uno può provare nei confronti dell'amante del proprio marito ( ma non è il mio caso), non diventano * a volte *anche le amanti vittime dei traditori  stessi ? Non sono donne ferite, donne che magari sono state illuse ed hanno investito in tempo e sentimenti sinceri ?


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> disincantata quoto in toto  ...eccome se ti quoto.
> mi soffermo su questa tua frase, perché mi confrontavo qualche giorno fa con un amica ( anche lei del club "i traditi")* : Probabilmente all'inizio era AFFIDABILE.  Poi si sara' illusa di accassarsi.  ( si sarà illusa, o è stata illusa?) magari, non è il tuo caso, ma  mi chiedo : quanta responsabilità hanno i traditori in questo ?!  *Quante promesse hanno fatto, (magari in un primo momento anche convinti di ciò che dicevano) e poi hanno cambiato la loro posizione ? Ora lasciando perdere un attimo i rancori che uno può provare nei confronti dell'amante del proprio marito ( ma non è il mio caso), non diventano * a volte *anche le amanti vittime dei traditori  stessi ? Non sono donne ferite, donne che magari sono state illuse ed hanno investito in tempo e sentimenti sinceri ?


Ecco che tu ritorni sul discorso che facevo io tempo fa...alla fine prendono in giro 2 di donne.A noi e alle amanti perche' son convinta che tutto quello che l'amante del mio ex ha fatto,l'ha fatto perche' la sicurezza e il coraggio glieli aveva dati lui.E chissa' quante parole e occhi languidi e lamentele sulla moglie...E poi a sparlare a me di lei e a lei di me...Stupide entrambe.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> disincantata quoto in toto  ...eccome se ti quoto.
> mi soffermo su questa tua frase, perché mi confrontavo qualche giorno fa con un amica ( anche lei del club "i traditi")* : Probabilmente all'inizio era AFFIDABILE.  Poi si sara' illusa di accassarsi.  ( si sarà illusa, o è stata illusa?) magari, non è il tuo caso, ma  mi chiedo : quanta responsabilità hanno i traditori in questo ?!  *Quante promesse hanno fatto, (magari in un primo momento anche convinti di ciò che dicevano) e poi hanno cambiato la loro posizione ? Ora lasciando perdere un attimo i rancori che uno può provare nei confronti dell'amante del proprio marito ( ma non è il mio caso), non diventano * a volte *anche le amanti vittime dei traditori  stessi ? Non sono donne ferite, donne che magari sono state illuse ed hanno investito in tempo e sentimenti sinceri ?



Certo che ne hanno tantissima, io me lo sono chiesta tante e tante volte ma non ho risposte, perche' lui nega, anzi, negava perche' poi non puoi continuare a fare per anni le stesse domande, te le fai da sola ma non hai risposte.
Nel mio caso mi chiedo 'come poteva illudersi, qualsiasi cosa lui le potesse dire, essendo lui senza lavoro?'?????

Io nell'unica telefonata alla madre di  lei, ancora un anno prima della bomba, avevo detto a chiare lettere che lui aveva piu' guai che capelli, e mio marito ha la testa di Lucio Battisti anni 80, che sua figlia poteva prenderselo quel pomeriggio stesso, quindi  non credo che la madre, che gia' ostacolava la cosa (saputo dopo), non abbia  riferito  tutto alla figlia. 

Addirittura lei mi disse che lui, secondo lei ovvio, le aveva detto che avrebbe comprato casa....con cosa???????

Dai, come fa una  a pensare che uno che non lavora,  compri casa?
Sapeva benissimo che lui aveva venduto persino due auto, non poteva piu' permettersele,  ed usava la mia. 
Lui l'unica cosa che mi ha detto e' che le scriveva quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire. 

PAURA?  boh


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco che tu ritorni sul discorso che facevo io tempo fa...alla fine prendono in giro 2 di donne.A noi e alle amanti perche' son convinta che tutto quello che l'amante del mio ex ha fatto,l'ha fatto perche' la sicurezza e il coraggio glieli aveva dati lui.E chissa' quante parole e occhi languidi e lamentele sulla moglie...E poi a sparlare a me di lei e a lei di me...Stupide entrambe.


*Si lo penso anch'io. Più che stupide, direi vittime. 
*


disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che ne hanno tantissima, io me lo sono chiesta tante e tante volte ma non ho risposte, perche' lui nega, anzi, negava perche' poi non puoi continuare a fare per anni le stesse domande, te le fai da sola ma non hai risposte.
> Nel mio caso mi chiedo 'come poteva illudersi, qualsiasi cosa lui le potesse dire, essendo lui senza lavoro?'?????
> 
> Io nell'unica telefonata alla madre di  lei, ancora un anno prima della bomba, avevo detto a chiare lettere che lui aveva piu' guai che capelli, e mio marito ha la testa di Lucio Battisti anni 80, *che sua figlia poteva prenderselo quel pomeriggio stesso, quindi  non credo che la madre, che gia' ostacolava la cosa (saputo dopo), non abbia  riferito  tutto alla figlia.
> ...


*neretto* : Gli uomini sono bravi a parlare e ad indorare la pillola, ( ovviamente lo fanno con le donne che abboccano alle loro bugie, e quando una donna è innamorata, magari non sempre ha la razionalità di comprendere che ha a che fare con un due da picche). 

*2° neretto : *qui potrebbe essere la paura del ricatto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

Fantastico. da ieri, mi sono ritornati i sintomi della colite nervosa.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Fantastico. da ieri, mi sono ritornati i sintomi della colite nervosa.


accidenti!! fiore, hai discusso con lui?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> accidenti!! fiore, hai discusso con lui?


No, assolutamente.
Ma lo stress, a lungo andare si fa sentire, ed il corpo ti manda dei segnali ben precisi.
Meno male che non mi è venuto l'herpes. 
Ognuno ha il suo modo di somatizzare. La mente è in stretta connessione con il corpo.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> No, assolutamente.
> Ma lo stress, a lungo andare si fa sentire, ed il corpo ti manda dei segnali ben precisi.
> Meno male che non mi è venuto l'herpes.
> Ognuno ha il suo modo di somatizzare. La mente è in stretta connessione con il corpo.


ehhh non me lo dire va'!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ehhh non me lo dire va'!


Bravo, lo sai...ma non mi risulta che tu stia facendo qualcosa vero ?!
La salute è una cosa seria. Parliamo tutti del fatto che è importante volerci bene, e prendersi cura della propria salute non è volersi bene ? Per noi stessi, e per chi ci vive accanto.
Io ho fatto degli esami del sangue poco tempo fa, e l'ematologo si è messo le mani nei capelli. Lo stress, i dispiaceri, semplicemente ti rovinano ( ricordo di aver letto qualcosa in merito anche nel thread di Stark).
*Abbi cura di Te !!*


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Bravo, lo sai...ma non mi risulta che tu stia facendo qualcosa vero ?!
> La salute è una cosa seria. Parliamo tutti del fatto che è importante volerci bene, e prendersi cura della propria salute non è volersi bene ? Per noi stessi, e per chi ci vive accanto.
> Io ho fatto degli esami del sangue poco tempo fa, e l'ematologo si è messo le mani nei capelli. Lo stress, i dispiaceri, semplicemente ti rovinano ( ricordo di aver letto qualcosa in merito anche nel thread di Stark).
> *Abbi cura di Te !!*


infatti, fiore, io non mi voglio bene.


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti, fiore, io non mi voglio bene.



Ma che bella affermazione!
(E' ironico).
Hai detto che sei un combattente, quindi ti devi irrobustire!


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che bella affermazione!
> (E' ironico).
> Hai detto che sei un combattente, quindi ti devi irrobustire!


Capirlo è il primo passo. E poi senza pancetta mi piaccio di più


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Capirlo è il primo passo. E poi senza pancetta mi piaccio di più


Che tu ti piaccia di più è sicuro ed è bello guardarsi e piacersi.
Mio marito non ha mai saltato un pasto, neanche dopo aver saputo che ero stata dall'avvocato!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti, fiore, io non mi voglio bene.


ma dai....



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che bella affermazione!
> (E' ironico).
> Hai detto che sei un combattente, quindi ti devi irrobustire!


:up:



Palladiano ha detto:


> Capirlo è il primo passo. E poi senza pancetta mi piaccio di più


Devi mangiare... se no, ti restano solo le ossa !



Diletta ha detto:


> Che tu ti piaccia di più è sicuro ed è bello guardarsi e piacersi.
> Mio marito non ha mai saltato un pasto, neanche dopo aver saputo che ero stata dall'avvocato!


Sai Diletta, ho notato che i disturbi alimentari percentualmente colpiscono più le donne che gli uomini. ( sia per quanto riguarda l'anoressia che la bulimia). Quello che continuo a ripetere a Palladiano ( ma tanto non mi ascolta) è che deve ricominciare a mangiare con regolarità. Si entra in un circolo vizioso assai pericoloso, dal quale poi si fa fatica ad uscire. Io non ne sono ancora del tutto fuori.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

*difficile risalire...*

E’passato un po’ di tempo : il dolore resta, così come la delusione, lo sconforto, la frustrazione: ora li ho elaborati , analizzati,  in ogni momento del giorno e a volte della notte. Ora, li ho fatti “miei”. Bastava nulla, anche quando mi sforzavo di non pensarci.Lo squillo di un sms, le note di una canzone, un nome, una pubblicità in tv, la scena di un film, una coppia per strada che camminava per mano, un vestito diventato troppo largo, una data sul calendario, i miei occhi allo specchio sempre velati di malinconia.
Quanto è cambiata la mia vita in un pugno di mesi.Ricominciare ?Ci sto provando. Ma quanto è difficile la risalita, quanto è insidiosa e scivolosa la strada.Quante contraddizioni ancora nella mente e nel cuore. Ci credo davvero? Sto dando tutta me stessa ? 
E quando inizierò a "respirare" senza sentire sempre quella fatica addosso...


----------



## Palladiano (3 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E’passato un po’ di tempo : il dolore resta, così come la delusione, lo sconforto, la frustrazione: ora li ho elaborati , analizzati,  in ogni momento del giorno e a volte della notte. Ora, li ho fatti “miei”. Bastava nulla, anche quando mi sforzavo di non pensarci.Lo squillo di un sms, le note di una canzone, un nome, una pubblicità in tv, la scena di un film, una coppia per strada che camminava per mano, un vestito diventato troppo largo, una data sul calendario, i miei occhi allo specchio sempre velati di malinconia.
> Quanto è cambiata la mia vita in un pugno di mesi.Ricominciare ?Ci sto provando. Ma quanto è difficile la risalita, quanto è insidiosa e scivolosa la strada.Quante contraddizioni ancora nella mente e nel cuore. Ci credo davvero? Sto dando tutta me stessa ?
> E quando inizierò a "respirare" senza sentire sempre quella fatica addosso...


Il punto è questo: crederci davvero. Volerlo dentro x se stessi. E non per altro


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E’passato un po’ di tempo : il dolore resta, così come la delusione, lo sconforto, la frustrazione: ora li ho elaborati , analizzati,  in ogni momento del giorno e a volte della notte. Ora, li ho fatti “miei”. Bastava nulla, anche quando mi sforzavo di non pensarci.Lo squillo di un sms, le note di una canzone, un nome, una pubblicità in tv, la scena di un film, una coppia per strada che camminava per mano, un vestito diventato troppo largo, una data sul calendario, i miei occhi allo specchio sempre velati di malinconia.
> Quanto è cambiata la mia vita in un pugno di mesi.Ricominciare ?Ci sto provando. Ma quanto è difficile la risalita, quanto è insidiosa e scivolosa la strada.Quante contraddizioni ancora nella mente e nel cuore. Ci credo davvero? Sto dando tutta me stessa ?
> E quando inizierò a "respirare" senza sentire sempre quella fatica addosso...


La delusione rimarra' per sempre.  Il resto si affievolira'.  La felicita' vera non tornera' mai, sara' diverso.  Potrai stare bene ma sempre con un velo davanti.


----------



## Palladiano (3 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La delusione rimarra' per sempre.  Il resto si affievolira'.  La felicita' vera non tornera' mai, sara' diverso.  Potrai stare bene ma sempre con un velo davanti.


Ne vale la pena?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La delusione rimarra' per sempre.  Il resto si affievolira'.  La felicita' vera non tornera' mai, sara' diverso.  *Potrai stare bene ma sempre con un velo davanti.*


Grazie disincantata.
neretto : lo so, anche se non sono ancora a quello step, immagino che sia così.
Vorrei un po' di tranquillità, mi sento sempre pericolosamente in agitazione.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Il punto è questo: crederci davvero. Volerlo dentro x se stessi. E non per altro


Certo Pall, è vero. Io lo voglio, ma è davvero dura.


----------



## Palladiano (3 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo Pall, è vero. Io lo voglio, ma è davvero dura.


Bene. Non posso capire quanto dura sia. A modo mio forse appena un po'


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bene. Non posso capire quanto dura sia. *A modo mio forse appena un po'*


appena un po'... e guarda quanto stai male.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie disincantata.
> neretto : lo so, anche se non sono ancora a quello step, immagino che sia così.
> Vorrei un po' di tranquillità, mi sento sempre pericolosamente in agitazione.



Devi importi di stare bene da sola, pensare ai tuoi figli,  leggere, uscire, fotografare, vedere un amica, fare un viaggio,  tutte piccole cose fatte per te. 

Poi molto dipende da cosa riesce a fare tuo  marito per te, da cosa ti dice, da come ti abbraccia, da come ti senti tra le sue braccia.

Ricordati che non sei obbligata a perdonare, pur  restando con lui. 

Che si puo' costruire una vita solo nostra, tenendo ugualmente una famiglia unita. Per mille validi motivi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi importi di stare bene da sola, pensare ai tuoi figli,  leggere, uscire, fotografare, vedere un amica, fare un viaggio,  *tutte piccole cose fatte per te.
> *
> Poi molto dipende da cosa riesce a fare tuo  marito per te, da cosa ti dice, da come ti abbraccia, da come ti senti tra le sue braccia.
> 
> ...


*
*
Ho iniziato a fare delle piccole cose per me, e questo mi solleva un po', anche perché mi sono spesso sacrificata per gli altri. I miei figli sono grandi, e mi sono di grande sostegno, non sono loro la molla per la mia ricostruzione.
Ma che vita farei, se restassi con lui senza perdonarlo... lo guarderei sempre in cagnesco... 
Oppure tu ti riferisci a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, ma ognuno con una propria vita ?


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> [/B]
> Ho iniziato a fare delle piccole cose per me, e questo mi solleva un po', anche perché mi sono spesso sacrificata per gli altri. I miei figli sono grandi, e mi sono di grande sostegno, non sono loro la molla per la mia ricostruzione.
> Ma che vita farei, se restassi con lui senza perdonarlo... lo guarderei sempre in cagnesco...
> Oppure tu ti riferisci a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto, ma ognuno con una propria vita ?



Perche' in cagnesco? 

Deve passare un po' di tempo ma poi le cose cambiano, per forza.

Io rido scherzo bacio abbraccio parlo e faccio sesso con mio marito, benissimo, ma non l'ho perdonato e neppure ci penso a farlo.

Lui lo sa.

Gli dico sempre quello che mi viene in mente, senza stare male gli ricordo molto spesso quanto e' stato bugiardo, tanto basta un film, una qualunque trasmissione tv e il discorso tradimento salta fuori, sa che non mi preoccupo certo di lui ma di me e delle nostre figlie. 

Gli riassumoo pure alcune storie del forum, sempre per  rimarcargli quanto il comportamento egoista sconvolge le persone e le famiglie.

Decido sempre di fare solo quello che mi fa stare bene e nessun, ma proprio nessun, sacrificio per lui. 

Pensa che in ogni situazione c'e' un pro e un contro, se non avessi scoperto il tradimento non solo sarei ancora cornuta a vita  ma mi preoccuperei molto della sua salute  molto compromessa.  Invece non mi tocca proprio.  HO DATO TROPPO.

Ora mi diverto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (3 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' in cagnesco?
> 
> Deve passare un po' di tempo ma poi le cose cambiano, per forza.
> 
> ...


Sei forte disincantata :carneval: davvero.
Non credo che per me sarebbe fattibile una situazione simile. 
Anche mio marito, non l'accetterebbe.
Però fai la brava, se non sta bene... aiutalo.


----------

